# 10th Naruto Movie in 2014  - Part 2



## Reznor (Oct 8, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Oct 8, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2014)

Do they even have teams anymore? I mean they are pretty old now...


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

they all seem to be on the same page but perhaps each of them have their own teams.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Need HQ scans of both pages.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2014)

I want a 7 man team


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 8, 2014)

Needs higher quality.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

2000 posts already


----------



## rac585 (Oct 8, 2014)

better thread than anything we've got in the telegrams


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

translations please


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> translations please



i asked already from Takl.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 8, 2014)

Im sending all the new images to traslation... it better have something


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2014)

It doesn't look like it has anything


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> It doesn't look like it has anything



burn the witch!!!!!!!!


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2014)

lol it looks like they tried blurring out the 6 on Kakashi's back


----------



## Mako (Oct 8, 2014)

fresh thread smell.


----------



## Mako (Oct 8, 2014)

Hinata is alive. Thanks for the repost, I didn't see this one yet.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nothing bud ads on those pages.  Waste of time 

Except that the page with Naruto, Kakashi, Hinata and the rest is the Main Poster of the movie. Seems like thoses are the main characters of the movie.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nothing bud ads on those pages.  Waste of time
> 
> Except that the page with Naruto, Kakashi, Hinata and the rest is the Main Poster of the movie. Seems like thoses are the main characters of the movie.


I assume that too, but I was reminded how movie ads can't be trusted. 



Addy said:


> burn the witch!!!!!!!!


I told you so.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nothing bud ads on those pages.  Waste of time
> 
> Except that the page with Naruto, Kakashi, Hinata and the rest is the Main Poster of the movie. Seems like thoses are the main characters of the movie.



i am not falling for that advertisement again 

RTN poster alone taught me much 

seriously womder how many seconds sasuke and hinata will get this time 

oh and sai, main character


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

Well 
i hope Takl will be able to translate some of the info even a bit.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh and sai, main character



Sai is going to say he's part of the team too, then gets bitch slapped to somewhere else, never seen again.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sai is going to say he's part of the team too, then gets bitch slapped to somewhere else, never seen again.



i just love how kishi treated him in the manga when sasuke came back to team 7 XD


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 8, 2014)

i'm fine with that. screw sai!


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

wonder if hinata, shikamaru, sasuke, and kakashi get the same treatment?


----------



## Hasan (Oct 8, 2014)

_*WSJ – this week:* "We know... we know how excited you are about the upcoming movie. We are too, and we did mention in our last issue that we will provide information in the next issue, no? As promised... here is a recap of what we have revealed thus far... and which you already know... but just in case, you forgot anything...

Oh... and you were speculating that Kakashi was the Sixth Hokage? Here is the updated sketch, try searching for the 'Six' now. 

We will come back with 'new' information in the next issue. Stay tuned! "_


That said—

I don't think we will get Kakashi's sketch until the 10th of November. I am sure they are a lot of people who do not know that Kakashi is the Sixth; revealing the full body scan would be a huge spoiler to them.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 8, 2014)

Im going to be mad if tomorrow we dont have any new info.

Meh at least Naruto looks good


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2014)

They should have blurred the 'six' way before, now it's too late 



Addy said:


> wonder if hinata, shikamaru, sasuke, and kakashi get the same treatment?


I'll go with a no. Only Sai


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Im going to be mad if tomorrow we dont have any new info.
> 
> Meh at least Naruto looks good



i wonder how mad you and everyone will get when we see the first trailer and it turns out it be a shitty movie with filler villains and such?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 8, 2014)

Holy spoiler batman 

Well not that it wasn't already obvious to manga readers.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wonder how mad you and everyone will get when we see the first trailer and it turns out it be a shitty movie with filler villains and such?



As mad as you... I'm still hoping for a new bijuu avatar in this last 4 chapters.... Imean its a fucking new mode why not a new avatar


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Fucking told you so.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2014)

Idk what are you expecting lmao


----------



## Amanda (Oct 8, 2014)

Geg said:


> lol it looks like they tried blurring out the 6 on Kakashi's back




That only confirms it was Six, that it was important, and that we weren't imagining things.

It also confirms they try at least somewhat hide the manga spoilers, which probably explains the lack of advertisement.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

They are waiting for the end of the manga.
I guess we'll get more info in 3 weeks.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 8, 2014)

dat spoiler. At least have the decency to crop out the manga page. 

I mean, there isn't much left to spoil at this point, but still. Come on.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hasan said:


> _*WSJ – this week:* "We know... we know how excited you are about the upcoming movie. We are too, and we did mention in our last issue that we will provide information in the next issue, no? As promised... here is a recap of what we have revealed thus far... and which you already know... but just in case, you forgot anything...
> 
> Oh... and you were speculating that Kakashi was the Sixth Hokage? Here is the updated sketch, try searching for the 'Six' now.
> 
> We will come back with 'new' information in the next issue. Stay tuned! "_



By the way where is that post originally translated from?


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Fucking told you so.



i will tell you what i told takL. some people who dont like a translation will find another guy to translate until they find something they like convincing themselves that you know fake japanese compared to the other guy as a valid argument XD


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2014)

Yagami can read Japanese though.

I know because I asked him to translate something once, and he did some, but he gave up before he finished and I'll NEVER forgive and forget.

But you don't need to be able to read Japanese to know there was no info on that page.

It was filled with numbers and merch obviously just saying to buy this merch that's released on a certain date in October, and the movie comes on on a certain date in Decemner. As well as some fancy words to make you want to spend money on their product. Plus saying look at these older characters you know and love. The images weren't even anything new.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Yagami can read Japanese though.
> 
> I know because I asked him to translate something once, and he did some, but he gave up before he finished and I'll NEVER forgive and forget.
> 
> ...



it's in an image format. i cant copy past it XD


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

man, coloring really does change an image. the quality of the pic is shit but you can clearly see how different the characters are from their sketches or lack their of for hinata and sasuke 

naruto on the right and on the left  look differnet from eachother in how seriouse they are from the clothing alone.

also, hinata looking to the side. either she has a sharingan or the anime team doesn't want to show her sketch....... alongside sasuke's 

wait, why is there a fucking moon a the backgr.............. please dont tell me it's related what i think it is


----------



## Gabe (Oct 8, 2014)

The scarf fits naruto nice goes well with the new look


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 8, 2014)

so now we know two things: Sasuke also seemed to had a scarf and Naruto has one

the thing on Sasuke's head is dark


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice some actual new info, naruto looks swag with the scarf. And hinata. Guess they're keeping her design on raps for now.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> so now we know two things: Sasuke also seemed to had a scarf and Naruto has one
> 
> the thing on Sasuke's head is dark



no, sasuke has a bandana. what scarf?


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Nice some actual new info, naruto looks swag with the scarf. And hinata. Guess they're keeping her design on raps for now.



it's like half her face. not a full headshot as with sasuke.

the fuck is wrong sasuke and hinata's full designs to keep them hush hush? does she have a sharingan on the other half of her face? does she? is sasuke bald? is that why he has that bandana thingy and they dont show us the rest of his head?....... answer me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 8, 2014)

Needs moar Hinata-chan~


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 8, 2014)

he probably has a scar where his forehead protector would be.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> it's like half her face. not a full headshot as with sasuke.
> 
> the fuck is wrong sasuke and hinata's full designs to keep them hush hush? does she have a sharingan on the other half of her face? does she? is sasuke bald? is that why he has that bandana thingy and they dont show us the rest of his head?....... answer me!!!!!!!!!!


You're talking about SP here, the same company that falsely marketed RtN


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> You're talking about SP here, the same company that falsely marketed RtN



assholes made me think there would be more charasuke in it with the whole perfume line shit and some posters......... spoilers, they were wrong 


although, some poor girl payed 700$ to see it cor charasuke


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> he probably has a scar where his forehead protector would be.



what i mean is his full bandana!!!!!!!!!! we dont know if it covers all his head or not?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 8, 2014)

When did sp falsely market rtn?


----------



## TheMagicConch (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> assholes made me think there would be more charasuke in it with the whole perfume line shit and some posters......... spoilers, they were wrong
> 
> 
> although, some poor girl payed 700$ to see it cor charasuke


I do wonder if SP even knows the plot anymore, it seems like they just do what ever they feel like doing


Narutossss said:


> When did sp falsely market rtn?


The ads were making it seem like that movie would be about k11, sasuke, etc. and as if they had an important role in the movie's plot


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> assholes made me think there would be more charasuke in it with the whole perfume line shit and some posters......... spoilers, they were wrong
> 
> 
> although, some poor girl payed 700$ to see it cor charasuke


????????????

EDIT: I just looked this up, I found a blogpost from the girl you're talking about. She spent $700 in Naruto merchandise. Mostly contact lenses. She loved Sasuke & Kakashi & Itachi.

EDIT 2: Oh god. I looked up the girls google account & youtube account and the only two vids she uploaded were a year ago about a suicide attempt and bullying.

I'm not going to comment on it any more than that or post her name.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Man, I can't believe Ino, Kiba and Shino are all going to die in the next few chapters.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> ????????????
> 
> EDIT: I just looked this up, I found a post from the girl you're talking about. She spent $700 in Naruto merchandise. Mostly contact lenses. She loved Sasuke & Kakashi & Itachi.
> 
> ...



jeane lied to me!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Narutossss said:


> When did sp falsely market rtn?


the poster itself is false.

movie has rookie 9 my ass.... fight akatsuki my ass...... there is a lot of ass in this movie and not the type you want to see


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 8, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> The ads were making it seem like that movie would be about k11, sasuke, etc. and as if they had an important role in the movie's plot


Nonsense I've watched those ads and they suggested nothing of the such, most of the trailers of rtn were focused on Naruto sakura minato and kushina. And sasuke? He didn't even make the official poster of rtn by kishi. The ads made it clear they'd be in it but nothing about it being about them.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Yagami can read Japanese though.
> 
> I know because I asked him to translate something once, and he did some, but he gave up before he finished and I'll NEVER forgive and forget.
> 
> ...



You did ? What was that ?

PS : Oh right, Super Vegeta Den. I might try that last chapter someday with the rest of the 4th.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Oct 8, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Nonsense I've watched those ads and they suggested nothing of the such, most of the trailers of rtn were focused on Naruto sakura minato and kushina. And sasuke? He didn't even make the official poster of rtn by kishi. The ads made it clear they'd be in it but nothing about it being about them.


By ads I mean posters
Oh it was focused on Naruto, Sakura, Minato, and Kushina?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm more hyped about the movie then this battle.
Tho I hope next chapter could restore my faith if they get serious.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Yeah because we are happy to see the same shit per 1000 time. Thanks Japan.



you blame an entire country for the mistake of one company?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 8, 2014)

They better give us info after the manga ends.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I'm more hyped about the movie then this battle.
> Tho I hope next chapter could restore my faith if they get serious.



you feel this way because ou have walked the road of the wanker. therefore, you must suffer the disappoint.

you must walk the path of the troll again.... forget naruto, sasuke... they dont matter. they will suck. you know it, i know it, we all know it.

become a troll again and howl at the moon


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> spoilerz and shit...
> 
> Kishi better not fuck with me next chapters. Cuz I have a gun and I can buy a ticket to Japan



i would go to japan for sightseeing. killing some random is dude over a story should be the last thing you should think of when your in a country like japan lol.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 8, 2014)

Got dam it geg I was about to delete that. Change your name to Clyde frog bro.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 8, 2014)

I need to know the translation for Tenten's sketch. So she won't get the netting or belt holster as shown in the earlier scan which had two designs for Tenten. I know Lee's translation mentions something about Guy-sensei, but I'm intrigued by the '?!' at the end of Tenten's text. It probably mentions something about the weapons hidden in her new wrist scrolls, though in my head it can also mean something like 'is she finally gonna do something!?"

LOL well the fact that Tenten and Lee appear as sketches does give me some hope that they'll play a supporting role in fights, hopefully. The only other characters who have been shown in sketches but aren't shown in the latest scan are Chouji and Temari.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> I need to know the translation for Tenten's sketch. So she won't get the netting or belt holster as shown in the earlier scan which had two designs for Tenten. I know Lee's translation mentions something about Guy-sensei, but I'm intrigued by the '?!' at the end of Tenten's text. It probably mentions something about the weapons hidden in her new wrist scrolls, though in my head it can also mean something like 'is she finally gonna do something!?"
> 
> LOL well the fact that Tenten and Lee appear as sketches does give me some hope that they'll play a supporting role in fights, hopefully. The only other characters who have been shown in sketches but aren't shown in the latest scan are Chouji and Temari.



Kishimoto's rough drawing.
Rock Lee and Tenten changed somehow.
Naruto's comrades, Lee and Tenten seems more adult like. What is this ?

Nothing about Gai though.

If we know next to nothing about the main characters, it's very unlikely we will have infos about Tenten and Lee first.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 8, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> By ads I mean posters
> Oh it was focused on Naruto, Sakura, Minato, and Kushina?



those are just posters, all it does is confirm they'll be in the movie nothing else. nothing there suggests the k11 or sasuke would be the focus of the movie but this trailer pretty much tells you all you need know about the movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]IlJTNrw1ST0[/YOUTUBE]



it's pretty damn obvious k11 and sasuke are not the focus of RTN. 
SP did not falsely market RTN sorry.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 8, 2014)

^The first one isn't even a poster. We had enough RTN discussion in 'the Last' movie's thread.
The new poster from Jump is nice. 



Yagami1211 said:


> Kishimoto's rough drawing.
> Rock Lee and Tenten changed somehow.
> Naruto's comrades, Lee and Tenten seems more adult like. What is this ?
> 
> ...



Thanks for share/upload  and translations!


----------



## TheMagicConch (Oct 8, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> those are just posters, all it does is confirm they'll be in the movie nothing else. nothing there suggests the k11 or sasuke would be the focus of the movie but this trailer pretty much tells you all you need know about the movie.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


You know what, forget it
This isn't even the proper thread to talk about RtN


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, sasuke has a bandana. what scarf?



he has something around his neck over his clothes, seeing Naruto's scarf it makes me think its the same case:


----------



## NeonLit (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> he has something around his neck over his clothes, seeing Naruto's scarf it makes me think its the same case:



SasuHina confirmed.

Nah, but that's an interesting point. Everything we've seen so far has shown the desert, yet Naruto apparently has a cold weather scarff on, in regards to the way that he's wearing it, so hm. I wonder.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 8, 2014)

Oops missed the translation for Lee and Tenten. Thanks Yagami.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 8, 2014)

i never watched rtn but the k11 were barely in any of the trailers though. just because they were barely in the movie doesn't mean SP can't promote them. most movie companies promote characters that are barely in their movies all the time, it's a common practice.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 8, 2014)

I guess its obvious that will get a hinata sketch soon.


----------



## NeonLit (Oct 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I guess its obvious that will get a hinata sketch soon.



I'm assuming it will come with the last chapter, or penultimate chapter.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 8, 2014)

fuck the sketches though, we haven't gotten any designs since tenten's group. every thing after has been bonus tickets and illustrations to confirm characters, shit we haven't gotten anymore of kishi's character design sheets for more than a month now


----------



## TheMagicConch (Oct 8, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i never watched rtn but the k11 were barely in any of the trailers though. just because they were barely in the movie doesn't mean SP can't promote them. most movie companies promote characters that are barely in their movies all the time, it's a common practice.


From the reaction of the people who first saw it, it seems that like me, we never saw any trailer and just saw the posters. Also what the people were saying on forums


----------



## insane111 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kiba must obviously be a *REALLY *big deal in this movie, he can only be shown after the manga ends.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 8, 2014)

courtesy of tumblr... kinda looks legit, so hinata gave naruto the scarf





TheMagicConch said:


> From the reaction of the people who first saw it, it seems that like me, we never saw any trailer and just saw the posters. Also what the people were saying on forums


shit happens, it's life.


----------



## KevKev (Oct 8, 2014)

Lol yo since Naruto actually has a scarf, does that mean that was Hinata actually holding that scarf from that sketch we thought someone as pregnant? She's the only girl that has long hair so far too.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 8, 2014)

yep it could be. i remember when most speculated it was a pregnant woman, someone i think addy mentioned it could be a tower she was holding which isn't far off from a scarf and yeah hinata's the only one so far with long hair, so the tumblr post could be legit


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 8, 2014)

So Hinata made something for Naruto.
Then what did Naruto gaved her in return ?

Why we can't see her whole face ?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 8, 2014)

so hinata has light hair and spiky hair too 


the reason naruto wearing scarf it is because we are in the autumn season .

nh= scarf

ss= uchiha necklace 

people never learn


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So Hinata made something for Naruto.
> *Then what did Naruto gaved her in return ?*


Naruto gave her a rooster.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 8, 2014)

i have a theory that the scarf is originally part of hinata's design and that's why they've not shown her design yet. 
hinata is probably the one naruto is talking to here.
_"I gotta something I absolutely must tell ya.. wait for me."_
this might also be the moment hinata gives her scarf to naruto. 

if you look at the illustration you'll see that naruto's scarf overlaps hinata and it looks like they're both wearing it. could have been placed like that on purpose. just a theory.


----------



## Lace (Oct 8, 2014)

Because people have to twist every detail revealed into some revelation about pairings 

I just want to see the damn Ino sketch.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 8, 2014)

I want the rest of the designs too


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So Hinata made something for Naruto.
> Then what did Naruto gaved her in return ?
> 
> Why we can't see her whole face ?



it will send ns fans into cardiac arrest tho


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 8, 2014)

RTN all over again


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 8, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> courtesy of tumblr... kinda looks legit, so hinata gave naruto the scarf




It's also trailing under Hinata as if she's wearing it too.

The red thread of fate is represented by the orange scarf of fate.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 8, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Fucking idiots.


dude why do you always get so unnecessarily rustled over this topic of discussion? chill.


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 8, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> dude why do you always get so unnecessarily rustled over this topic of discussion? chill.


Why are people treating this like a legitimate pairing hint?


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Why are people treating this like a legitimate pairing hint?



because they can


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 8, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Why are people treating this like a legitimate pairing hint?



Hey, for once I can actually get on board with this guy's jive.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 8, 2014)

my only interest in this movie is to relish the wails and bathe in the tears of the crushed NS asylumbase...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 8, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Why are people treating this like a legitimate pairing hint?



if you haven't noticed everyone all over net is talking about it and speculating hinata gave naruto that scarf isn't exactly about pairing. we now know the mystery girl is probably holding the scarf naruto is wearing on the illustration. some of us are just trying to connect the dots. 

if you don't like it then don't post, hell you only seem to post in here bitching and cursing when pairing comes up, you actually add fuel to the fire


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 8, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> my only interest in this movie is to relish the wails and bathe in the tears of the crushed NS asylumbase...


Hating on NaruSaku is awesome and agreeable but only if it isn't because the hater in question prefers SasuSaku, which somehow manages to be even more pathetic.   And it ain't like NaruHina is the bee's knees either.  It's more like the bee's elbows.  And everybody knows that bees have terrible, wretched elbows. 


Narutossss said:


> i*we now know the mystery girl is probably holding the scarf naruto is wearing on the illustration*


This is just blatant ass-pullery.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> This is just blatant ass-pullery.



i have no idea what you're even trying to say but alot of people for months now thought that chick was holding some kind of towel or cloth which is pretty damn close to a scarf. Naruto's sudden scarf which isn't in any of other official depictions of new naruto, not the trailer, non of kishi's sketches, not the figurine nor the movies colored character design sheet. so it's safe to say the scarf isn't part of his design, someone could have given it to him.

no doubt in my mind the cloth the mystery girl is holding is the scarf on naruto. it makes perfect sense.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree that the figure in question appears to be holding a cloth of some sort, but when a picture comes out of Naruto wearing a scarf and one suddenly jumps to "well obviously that's what it's holding because obviously Hinata and scarf obviously", that just reeks of typical shippery.  There is really no reason to make that connection with the information we have.


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 9, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> my only interest in this movie is to relish the wails and bathe in the tears of the crushed NS asylumbase...


You'd have to have your head up your ass to be so sure of any of these pairings becoming a thing, really. You also can't really be sure that it *won't* happen.



starr said:


> because they can


Only if you're desperate.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 9, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> You'd have to have your head up your ass to be so sure of any of these pairings becoming a thing, really. You also can't really be sure that it *won't* happen


So if RAGING BONER has his head up his ass, does that mean he has a raging boner up his ass? (you made me do that.  It's you're own damn fault)

I hope this move has a couple cameo appearances.  Like that dude what threw a giant shuriken into Iruka's spinal column and somehow managed to not kill him, sittin' in a cell.  Maybe dead.  Also the little bridge builder boy, sitting on a bridge.  Preferably dead.  And Ebisu, rich as fuck with bitches for dayz.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I agree that the figure in question appears to be holding a cloth of some sort, but when a picture comes out of Naruto wearing a scarf and one suddenly jumps to "well obviously that's what it's holding because obviously Hinata and scarf obviously", that just reeks of typical shippery.  There is really no reason to make that connection with the information we have.



that's why i also used mystery girl, cause it be could someone else entirely, i'm a fan of naruhina no doubt but i'm not trying to make an agenda. i'm just saying someone gave naruto that scarf and it was probably that mystery chick with the cloth and there is a possible chance it's hinata because we haven't seen her design yet. it's all just conjecture.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 9, 2014)

180 cm


----------



## santanico (Oct 9, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Only if you're desperate.



well you're the expert


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 9, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> So if RAGING BONER has his head up his ass, does that mean he has a raging boner up his ass? (you made me do that.  It's you're own damn fault)


----------



## vered (Oct 9, 2014)

180 cm???
That's a good height a bit taller than minato(179.2) and almost as Kakashi(181).


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

vered said:


> 180 cm???
> That's a good height a bit taller than minato(179.2) and almost as Kakashi(181).


remember when i told you he seemed taller than 173? knew it.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 9, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> 180 cm  : cat





i can die happy now 


not literally, k... figuratively... derp.

knew that nardo would be tall someday


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 9, 2014)

Everyone in that scan looked awesome. And while the scarf around Naruto does look good on him something tells me it will just be something he wears for a moment in the movie. It isn't even featured in his designs's sketches so that is why I think it is a temporary thing he'll use. But I am not bothered by it, his newest looks have already grown on me. In fact I don't feel so off anymore about his weird headband.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 9, 2014)

so he's like 5'9''?


#MESS


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i have a theory that the scarf is originally part of hinata's design and that's why they've not shown her design yet.
> hinata is probably the one naruto is talking to here.
> _"I gotta something I absolutely must tell ya.. wait for me."_
> this might also be the moment hinata gives her scarf to naruto.
> ...


the design  can be shown without  the scarf as they dod wirh
naruto. i believe the scarf was a  new addition or maybe  a revision


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

it's 5'11 actually


#FAIL


----------



## Rai (Oct 9, 2014)

> Naruto Manga Gets Stage Play Next March
> 
> Part of ongoing project after manga's November ending, 'last' anime film in December
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Everyone in that scan looked awesome. And while the scarf around Naruto does look good on him something tells me it will just be something he wears for a moment in the movie. It isn't even featured in his designs's sketches so that is why I think it is a temporary thing he'll use. But I am not bothered by it, his newest looks have already grown on me. In fact I don't feel so off anymore about his weird headband.


whta if its just  a thing for the poster?  

man,  people will get disappointed when the movie has like 2 minutes of hinata.....  which are not even pairing related XD


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 9, 2014)

Are they going to reveal the villain at some point?

Is there even going to be a villain?


----------



## Nic (Oct 9, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> so he's like 5'9''?
> 
> 
> #MESS



180cm is 5'11"


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Source:



.....  is this going to be like the spider man holywood musical? 

so this is the new era of naruto?   

seems like its going to be ovas, movies, and maybe one shot mangas/short manga. 


however, i am not sure about the longevity of this new era considering the inevitable declining interest that will soon after?  

hell, i am surprised they made the movie a  month after the manga endsmit seems like a  short tine but it really isnt


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 9, 2014)

A stage play?


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Are they going to reveal the villain at some point?
> 
> Is there even going to be a villain?



a common  theory amongst fans is that the movie will be the epilogue of the manga or the true/detailed  epilogue of the manga. i really wish that is the case.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Source:



so far a movie, an exhibition and a play. hopefully they announce some shit i'm interested in.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 9, 2014)

now a play


kishi, how far will your money whoring adventures go


----------



## kyuubi (Oct 9, 2014)

It's amusing these movie promos have undergone numerous autopsies in the name of pairings.  

Literally *every *little detail has been extracted.  Ambiguous images zoomed in 100% with the magnifying tool and then laboriously traced down to every last drop of detail, for after all..a pixel missed or improperly rendered could result in catastrophe.._*AKA* the image supporting a pairing they do not like._

All the mean while another pairing fanatic carefully assembles an array of images of potential 'evidence'.  

_Honestly_, they really did not have to gather much of anything. They already had said images in a folder alongside their PRO pairing fan-arts on their spare external hard drive for such an occasion.  

In the name of shipping science, you must always be prepared.

The final step is bridging the gap of suspicion(or different speculation) of the shoddy evidence to the minds of millions(or a handful of people on the forums).  This generally is where the lives of many are sadly also lost during the crossfire and the bloodshed.  


---------------------------

So..anyway, what I'm really looking forward to is the zoomed image of Sakura, I want to check out her new outfit. Also Kakashi, I wanna see how much they had to apparently blur. Starting to really look forward to this movie.  

Hopefully it will not be another RtN, I was not happy how much I was misled by the promos.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> the design  can be shown without  the scarf as they dod wirh
> naruto. i believe the scarf was a  new addition or maybe  a revision



it's neither, the scarf is probably something he gets during the movie. it's clearly not part of his design.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 9, 2014)

Naruto Manga will start to continue Next March 

so NARUTO manga will not end in November


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> he has something around his neck over his clothes, seeing Naruto's scarf it makes me think its the same case:



coller of his shirt   maybe?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 9, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> So Naruto Manga will start to continue Next March


No. What are you talking about?


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> so far a movie, an exhibition and a play. hopefully they announce some shit i'm interested in.



i would love to see the uchiha massecre and jiraya, minato/kushina, itachi's death done in a musical 

reminds of the wrath of khan musical

[YOUTUBE]iauuuhpSfRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 9, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Naruto Manga will start to continue Next March : defeat
> 
> so NARUTO manga will not end in November : nice




no, you've misread the title of the article



> Naruto Manga *Gets Stage Play* Next March




naruto manga isn't continuing 

but naruto manga is gonna be adapted into a stage play 

and it's gonna be playing next march


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 9, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No. What are you talking about?







Selina Kyle said:


> no, you've misread the title of the article
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 9, 2014)

I wanna see a Naruto silent film, with dialogue cards and live piano accompaniment.  

*Sasuke's mouth movies*

Dialogue Card: I must kill you, my best friend.

Piano: DUNDUNDUN plink


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> it's neither, the scarf is probably something he gets during the movie. it's clearly not part of his design.



i talking about hinata at first. they can show her full design without the scarf and then later reveal the scarf.

then, i talk about naruto. i think the scarf could be a redesign. if not, maybe he gets it in the movie but only for a few seconds since it is odd that neither of his sketch doesn't have it. if he has it  for the majority of the movie, it would be shown in the sketches and not just the poster. 

ooooooooooooooooor, it is something he picks up cause it's cold and omg this is going to be  a pairing debate........ sure, your right, whatever. i dont want to argue over a scarf and fan dreams


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2014)

A play?


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> thanks



they are talking about a stage play being part of the new era. nothing about continuation of the manga


----------



## kyuubi (Oct 9, 2014)

For this play I'm curious how they will handle the fighting and the inner monologues as well as the numerous flash backs.  

Perhaps they will have strings and be lifting them off the ground and shit.  Like some Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon stuff.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 9, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> it's 5'11 actually
> 
> 
> #FAIL





Nic said:


> 180cm is 5'11"




had to bust out my texas instruments graphing calculator

180 cm = 5'10 55/64 in = 1.8 m


#OOP


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I wanna see a Naruto silent film, with dialogue cards and live piano accompaniment.
> 
> *Sasuke's mouth movies*
> 
> ...



you can do that with the anime XD

just use a filter on the screen for old movie effect, silance the audio, add some music, add some title card........... and maybe cahnge the plot all together


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 9, 2014)

kyuubi said:


> For this play I'm curious how they will handle the fighting and the inner monologues as well as the numerous flash backs.
> 
> Perhaps they will have strings and be lifting them off the ground and shit.  Like some Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon stuff.



Flashbacks?  Presumably they're going to condense the story and cut out the large majority of it, lest they put on a four-day long production.

And for the rest of the stuff they'll get all symbolic n' shit.



Addy said:


> you can do that with the anime XD
> 
> just use a filter on the screen for old movie effect, silance the audio, add some music, add some title card........... and maybe cahnge the plot all together



BUT WHERE'S THE FUN IN THAT, ADDY?


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

kyuubi said:


> For this play I'm curious how they will handle the fighting and the inner monologues as well as the numerous flash backs.
> 
> Perhaps they will have strings and be lifting them off the ground and shit.  Like some Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon stuff.



that would be epic to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> BUT WHERE'S THE FUN IN THAT, ADDY?



you dont. you work to make it happen as we laugh at it.... very selfish


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 9, 2014)

Naruto play? Should have been a musical like Bleach ones. They were funny.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 9, 2014)

"NARUTO" 

Directed by Akira Kurosawa.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 9, 2014)

How come there is no trailer up until now?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 9, 2014)

Hussain said:


> How come there is no trailer up until now?



Because nobody is allowed to be happy ever again.


----------



## kyuubi (Oct 9, 2014)

Having no flashbacks in the play will destroy Kishimoto's work.

We all know being reminded for the sixth time about Sasuke and Naruto's bond is crucial for clear understanding.  

We cannot have the viewers be at a lost as to _why_ Naruto and Sasuke are fighting.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

kyuubi said:


> Having no flashbacks in the play will destroy Kishimoto's work.
> 
> We all know being reminded for the sixth time about Sasuke and Naruto's bond is crucial for clear understanding.



interpretation of a work can sometimes be better than the original.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 9, 2014)

We also know that we MUST see the Uchiha Massacre

Again


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> We also know that we MUST see the Uchiha Massacre
> 
> Again



to be honest, even if its just a flashback, anything in the manga being done in live action is worth seeing lol


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 9, 2014)

Then have a high budget film that isn't fucked up by Avi Arad


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Then have a high budget film that isn't fucked up by Avi Arad



he made iron man, spider man, and xmen. what is the porblem?


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 9, 2014)

Dragon Ball Evolution and The Last Airbender


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Dragon Ball Evolution and The Last Airbender



i get it. however, i wasn't that upset with them to be honest but i get why people hated them 

btw, wasnt there supposed to be new info along side the reruns of the shippudens episodes?.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Oct 9, 2014)

so nothing new *sigh* this movie will be shit believe me


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 9, 2014)

There was also supposed to be Santa Claus, but I've come to realise otherwise


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 9, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> Naruto play? Should have been a musical like Bleach ones. They were funny.



...there have been already; two, if I remember correctly.

Mutsumix has a review up for the 2008 one; apparently, it featured Orochimaru sending a group of Sushi Ninja to feed Sakura, Lee and Chouji some strange medicine that turned them all selfish and made them go against the others, Kakashi riding a water motorbike and other, er, 'attractions'.

Most notable for me was the sudden, random song about how great and wonderful and cool Sasuke is, apropos absolutely nothing. 



Addy said:


> btw, wasnt there supposed to be new info along side the reruns of the shippudens episodes?.



They didn't say it would be 'new info', just 'info'. 

And if we've heard nothing about it by now, then it was probably just old stuff as expected from 2:00 a.m. reruns, really.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...there have been already; two, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Mutsumix has a review up for the 2008 one; apparently, it featured Orochimaru sending a group of Sushi Ninja to feed Sakura, Lee and Chouji some strange medicine that turned them all selfish and made them go against the others, Kakashi riding a water motorbike and other, er, 'attractions'.
> 
> ...



any link to the naruto musical? sounds funny


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> any link to the naruto musical? sounds funny



Unfortunately, I could only find some fragments on youtube... if anyone's uploaded it in its entirety, then I haven't been able to find it yet.

A pity, because I'd honestly pay some good money just to be able to hear that... absurd... song.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Unfortunately, I could only find some fragments on youtube... if anyone's uploaded it in its entirety, then I haven't been able to find it yet.
> 
> A pity, because I'd honestly pay some good money just to be able to hear that... absurd... song.



holy fucking shit, orochimaru vs naruto is so badass!!!!!!!! 

dynamic entery on orochimaru? XD


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

i will buy money to get that play they did many years ago on DVD or something


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

better quality pic:



hinata looks sad 

oh and translations and shit


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 9, 2014)

It surely is weird how others look determined but Hinata is sad...

meh, I'm going to wait for spoilers they always advertise Hinata because of her popularity.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 9, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It surely is weird how others look determined but Hinata is sad...



Hinata is apparently meant to look determined too, at least according to the ad writers. 




Addy said:


> better quality pic:



*The main poster, finally complete!*

_Naruto and the others with a serious look! The last story is starting to move!!_

Naruto and the others with a determined expression, and the moon in the background! With a harsh fate awaiting them, as expected...!?


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

As I thought, that's a turban Sasuke's wearing, not bandages. Seems like it's black or a dark blue. Why people thought they were bandages to begin with I've no idea.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 9, 2014)

I hope we find out soon why his hand is all bandaged up.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I hope we find out soon why his hand is all bandaged up.



and if he is picalo, arab, or pirate themed


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata is apparently meant to look determined too, at least according to the ad writers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems like a filler/AU moive?


----------



## Harbour (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh, look, Hinata the same old shy shit. Even on the poster where everyone looks serious and confident. Hope shell get just couple shots.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Oh, look, Hinata the same old shy shit. Even on the poster where everyone looks serious and confident. Hope shell get just couple shots.



i really hope they dont over sexualize her in this movie too much. the new designs for the girls are worrying me.

although, this means that ino is the only character they are not showing 

pairing wise, i hope there isnt as many.


----------



## om0cha (Oct 9, 2014)

My obsessing can't stand that everyone is facing the front except Hinata. It's so...misaligned D:


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

yolo, at least she made the cover though, that's all i need to know.


----------



## Gortef (Oct 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> better quality pic:



Thanks for sharing.

Hinata can't into serious. Then again it's hard to say since the others are facing the front, and she's not.

But at least she looks gentle and adorable, as usual.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

Gortef said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Hinata can't into serious. Then again it's hard to say since the others are facing the front, and she's not.
> 
> But at least she looks gentle and adorable, as usual.



she looks depressed as fuck


----------



## qazmko (Oct 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> she looks depressed as fuck



maybe she's in front of Neji's grave


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 9, 2014)

plot of the movie from the scan

_The moon is near to collision!
At this rate, with the Moon in collision course, it will fall down to the earth by becoming a meteorite!
The countdown toward the Doomsday starts!
How will naruto hurdle this crisis?!_


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 9, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> plot of the movie from the scan
> 
> _The moon is near to collision!
> At this rate, with the Moon in collision course, it will fall down to the earth by becoming a meteorite!
> ...





mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata is apparently meant to look determined too, at least according to the ad writers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a certain someone is back..


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 9, 2014)

that was just a caption sentence in other page... In another page there's a brief summary of the movie's plot


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 9, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> that was just a caption sentence in other page... In another page there's a brief summary of the movie's plot




*THE LAST - Story*

_The moon is strangely drawing nearer! At this rate, the moon will collapse - turning into meteorites and pouring incessantly to the ground! This is the start of the countdown for the last day on Earth! Will Naruto be able to overcome this crisis!?_


...well, at least it's not zombies.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh, shit, so the Chibaku Tensei created the Moon weakened? And the main goal is to stop it from falling?

 I can't see why they even need many people. Naruto+Sasuke+Oonoki+Gaara will be enough to stop it.  Shinra/Chibaku Tensei+Mecha Kyuubi+Doton Weight Jutsu+Sand = mission completed.
*
But what if we will see The Aliens in this movie, who tried to destroy the planet with the Moon?!* That will be interesting.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you every one for the translations!

Huh, interesting plot. Is is a natural disaster movie, or is this done by aliens? Because if it's just the moon falling apart, it shouldn't be too difficult for the OP ninjas like Naruto and Sasuke to handle.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Looks like a certain someone is back..



so.... i was right



Addy said:


> wait, why is there a fucking moon a the backgr.............. please dont tell me it's related what i think it is





sorry internet....... i didnt mean to


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *THE LAST - Story*
> 
> _The moon is strangely drawing nearer! At this rate, the moon will collapse - turning into meteorites and pouring incessantly to the ground! This is the start of the countdown for the last day on Earth! Will Naruto be able to overcome this crisis!?_
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]kg_jH47u480[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Oct 9, 2014)

What does this mean for the infamous New Era project? Is the project a collection of unrelated new stuff, like the movie and the play, and perhaps one day a sequel to the manga? The movie's plot sounds like a stand-alone story.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 9, 2014)

*So, basically Naruto=Ben Affleck fly to the Moon=Asteroid with Kakashi=Bruce Willis to stop it from destroying the Earth.  But who will play Liv Tyler?*

And will Kakashi die?


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 9, 2014)

Amanda said:


> What does this mean for the infamous New Era project? Is the project a collection of unrelated new stuff, like the movie and the play, and perhaps one day a sequel to the manga? The movie's plot sounds like a stand-alone story.



New Era project is just marketing to hook people on movies, anime, games and other merchandising after the original manga has ended.


----------



## vered (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmm so either it's a stand alone movie of them finding solution to the moon crashing down on them, or it's preparation for a much larger plot and the movie serves as a bridge to that similar to DBZ.-not saying it means a part 3 is in the works.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

so how much will this movie be unscientific with the whole moon thing?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 9, 2014)

I wonder who triggered the moon's destruction.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

Moon warriors here we come.
Also guys this movie is just a start.

Will get a villain and all . The moon will be stopped but on earth and there will see aliens.
Fuck I'm hyped.

Kishi give me the last 4 chapters with a serious fight and this movie and I forgive you.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

Also Naruto is tall like me. My ^ (use bro)


----------



## Amanda (Oct 9, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> New Era project is just marketing to hook people on movies, anime, games and other merchandising after the original manga has ended.




That's how it sounds. It's bothersome how ambiguous they are about it, but that's probably the point.



Addy said:


> so how much will this movie be unscientific with the whole moon thing?




As much as Naruto has always been with the whole moon thing.



Bruce Wayne said:


> I wonder who triggered the moon's destruction.




The moon rabbit? 



The Faceless Man said:


> Kishi give me the last 4 chapters with a serious fight and this movie and I forgive you.




Your genuine excitement is fun to watch. I'm actually hoping you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 9, 2014)

So now i understand Naruto's phrase: Wait for me...

Like Ben Affleck told to Liv Tyler before the space adventure.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

Amanda said:


> What does this mean for the infamous New Era project? Is the project a collection of unrelated new stuff, like the movie and the play, and perhaps one day a sequel to the manga? The movie's plot sounds like a stand-alone story.



It's so obvious right now that this is just the start... a sequel will appear but not soon. After the whole new era project.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 9, 2014)

AWWW YEAH!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

@Amanda

I'm hyped cuz Kishi is good at concepts and the start of the story... The train wreck is after the start.
Still we have the jiucy start.


----------



## Gortef (Oct 9, 2014)

So it's Armageddon!


----------



## Jad (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh, so the freaking plot it about the moon falling down? That's it? Oh god, in coming "_Konoha join hands and create a big Rasengan to destroy the moon jutsu_" 


*Spoiler*: __ 



May I remind you guys that it will take almost a full year until anyone gets to watch "Naruto The Last" - since will have to wait for DVD quality. Otherwise, enjoy poorly translated CAM quality poop on a stick.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

So it's a disaster movie? interesting. i wonder if this was accidental or sabotage?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

aliens dropped the moon out of orbit?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 9, 2014)

A moon  I don't like where the plot is going 

Naruto, the apocalypse movie.


----------



## takL (Oct 9, 2014)

the plot  was actually in the small scan of wsj posted yesterday, although i thought there was nothing new in there and told so to people. 

i saw the bigger scan at 2ch and came here to see godmaster and  mezzo beat me.

anyhoo the synopsis sounds boring.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 9, 2014)

Now that I've read the synopsis this feels just like RtN, a movie where they're using "canon connections" for marketing but in the end it'll be the same standalone filler movie like the others, can't believe they spoiled the manga for this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2014)

I said it in another thread, but calling it now, Naruto's gonna do an iron giant at the end and sacrfice himself to blow up the moon with some nuke suicide attack 

Everybody thinks he's dead but then comes back and everything is happy


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> the plot  was actually in the small scan of wsj posted yesterday, although i thought there was nothing new in there and told so to people.
> 
> i saw the bigger scan at 2ch and came here to see godmaster and  mezzo beat me.
> 
> anyhoo the synopsis sounds boring.



seems armageddon's plot lol


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 9, 2014)

Since the moon was built to contain the Gedo Mazou, and there isn't anything in there now, I'm assuming that's the reason it's falling. It just took twenty years because reasons.

that, or Saiyans


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 9, 2014)

Naruto: Rasengan moon edition.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Since the moon was built to contain the Gedo Mazou, and there isn't anything in there now, I'm assuming that's the reason it's falling. It just took twenty years because reasons.
> 
> that, or Saiyans



this was what i was thinking, maybe the gedo was what was keeping it in orbit. i rather it sabotage though, from an unknown enemy.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

cmon people alens will happen it wont be just the simple moon....

you know that some moon rabit lived there


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

it's naruto, there's always an enemy and honestly this is already alot different than your generic naruto movie plot.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh geez... I already can see what is coming


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2014)

Naruto will destroy the moon whit a moonwide rasengan,then Sasuke will create a new one.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree, surely there has to be a villain of some kind behind the moon incident.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

Naruto - DBZ 

Here we come


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I agree, surely there has to be a villain of some kind behind the moon incident.



And that person is as strong as the sage or more if it did that alone.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 9, 2014)

Obvs Skull Kid is behind it.

The Legend of Naruto: Majora's Mask


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> the plot  was actually in the small scan of wsj posted yesterday, although i thought there was nothing new in there and told so to people.
> 
> i saw the bigger scan at 2ch and came here to see godmaster and  mezzo beat me.
> 
> anyhoo the synopsis sounds boring.



space ninja shuttle to take them to the moon,  takL



space ninja shuttle :ignoramus


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> space ninja shuttle to take them to the moon,  takL
> 
> 
> 
> space ninja shuttle :ignoramus



They could use summoning jutsu to go there 



takL said:


> the plot  was actually in the small scan of wsj posted yesterday, although i thought there was nothing new in there and told so to people.
> 
> i saw the bigger scan at 2ch and came here to see godmaster and  mezzo beat me.
> 
> anyhoo the synopsis sounds boring.



you know there is more to the moon and who ever made her fall.

aliens , moon warriors, dimensional bears  fuk yeah !


----------



## mayumi (Oct 9, 2014)

Space ninja, what? I understand quite a bit about the manga's direction now.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 9, 2014)

Just blow up the moon and make another one with the Dragon Bals. Or don't bother, tides and gravity don't exist in Naruto anyways.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 9, 2014)

oh great,this is the Unmentioned One's fault huh?

guess that explains sad Hinata 

Moonpalm Lad is back,b****es!


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 9, 2014)

kill the moon


----------



## takL (Oct 9, 2014)

is it also old news that the naruto movie facebook says 
"the film discloses  the blank period not written in the manga (=the time gap in the manga ) "


----------



## geG (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> is it also old news that the naruto movie facebook says
> "the film discloses  the blank period not written in the manga (=the time gap in the manga ) "



Is that one of those things still left over from RTN like the Minato/Kushina credit?


----------



## rac585 (Oct 9, 2014)

if the moon is falling i would blame the guy with rinnegan.

also i'm guessing hinata is going to stay behind and worry about naruto instead of actually being in the movie.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

guys if you want to avoid spoilers say *spoilers*


----------



## takL (Oct 9, 2014)

Geg said:


> Is that one of those things still left over from RTN like the Minato/Kushina credit?



i dont think so but i cant say why here as its against the rule of this section.


----------



## geG (Oct 9, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> guys if you want to avoid spoilers say *spoilers*



Or, you know, go talk about it in the library or HOU


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 9, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> that was just a caption sentence in other page... In another page there's a brief summary of the movie's plot



That image is cropped to provide maximum suffering.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 9, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> kill the moon


Hiruzen and his trusted companions Hinata & Hinabi go to the moon only to find the Gedou Mazou is growing inside.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 9, 2014)

avoiding spoilers for a post story movie is kinda weird.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

Geg said:


> Or, you know, go talk about it in the library or HOU



cmon clyde frog  everyone in this thread was already spoiled with sasuke sketch.... can't you make an exception...

this thread is epic... it has hype, shitstorm, parings....


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2014)

So pairing moments happen when people are confronted with their mortality.


----------



## king81992 (Oct 9, 2014)

Why was my post deleted?I'm not trying to offend anyone or troll but I am curious.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 9, 2014)

^No spoilers allowed, this is an ANIME only section, go ask that in the library section.


----------



## The Undying (Oct 9, 2014)

Sounds like a pretty cool summary. I'm excited for the next DBZ film.

Wait.

Wrong forum.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

yep knew it this thread is turning into a mess, they'll be even more


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> is it also old news that the naruto movie facebook says
> "the film discloses  the blank period not written in the manga (=the time gap in the manga ) "



Pretty sure this confirms last chapter will have an epilogue (with new gen. maybe?) and the movie deals with something prior to that.



(this can't be considered spoiler right? we know manga is ending)


----------



## geG (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll probably just say fuck it and move this to HOU eventually  Maybe once it's released in Japan and spoilers become even more inevitable


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

so they are fighting  a giant rock? :lmoa


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 9, 2014)

So .....is it going to be moved?  About time.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 9, 2014)

Geg said:


> I'll probably just say fuck it and move this to HOU eventually  Maybe once it's released in Japan and spoilers become even more inevitable



Library would get more activity if you ask me.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yea this sounds shitty as fuck. So since Kishi made Naruto and Sasuke so OP he decided to say fuck creating a conventional villain and made the fucking moon the central problem in the movie? 

Have all my


----------



## takL (Oct 9, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Pretty sure this confirms last chapter will have an epilogue (with new gen. maybe?) and the movie deals with something prior to that.
> 
> 
> 
> (this can't be considered spoiler right? we know manga is ending)



like the manga ends with showing narutos face of the hokage rock and the movie is about what happend before naruto makes hokage.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 9, 2014)

Tbh I prefer Konoha TV than the library and HoU since they're utter shit, but it's frustrating to post w/o spoiling so I guess it can't be helped. 



takL said:


> is it also old news that the naruto movie facebook says
> "the film discloses  the blank period not written in the manga (=the time gap in the manga ) "



Hmmmm not sure if I'll like this or not.


----------



## Sirena20 (Oct 9, 2014)

The red scarf fits Naruto's design, I like it! 

Hinata looks beautiful!  With a different expression that the rest of characters, maybe sad, melancholy, or pensive, but anyway, really pretty and sweet.
I'm curious about those things under her eye, they don't seem to be eyelashes

Everyone is looking cool in that image, Shikamaru and specially Sasuke look much better in colors


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

Geg said:


> I'll probably just say fuck it and move this to HOU eventually  Maybe once it's released in Japan and spoilers become even more inevitable



no that would stop the activity... i always go to library and i know this shit... dont do it 



takL said:


> like the manga ends with showing narutos face of the hokage rock and the movie is about what happend before naruto makes hokage.



Yeah it sounds possible guess will have to wait and see... i would not like that tho... i want a sequal and ending the manga without naruto being hokage would totally confirm a sequal



Arya Stark said:


> Library would get more activity if you ask me.



no it wont.....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> is it also old news that the naruto movie facebook says
> "the film discloses  the blank period not written in the manga (=the time gap in the manga ) "



but i also dont trust the facebook since they made the mistake with minato and sakura and that info was about RtN and not The Last....

guess will have to wait.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

Naruto's hair looks good there... i wonder if the scarf is an update to his sketch or just temporaly....


----------



## mayumi (Oct 9, 2014)

Well, I am ok with Kakashi being hokage for the movie  as long as I don't see it in manga.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> like the manga ends with showing narutos face of the hokage rock and the movie is about what happend before naruto makes hokage.



That's the way I'm seeing it as well.


----------



## llazy77 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sounds like the plot from zelda majoras mask


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay the moon attacks, will be interesting to see if it's just falling Because it lost its core the gedo mazo or someone made it fall


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2014)

Maybe if there was a villain behind this, I'd be okay with the plot. But this is just plain disaster


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm sure there's a villain, on the moon.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 9, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Maybe if there was a villain behind this, I'd be okay with the plot. But this is just plain disaster



Highly doubt it'll just be the Moon colliding with Earth as the threat. 

Even in Blood Prison they created some faux Tailed Beast to posses this dude's zombie son brought back from the dead. I'd bet a dub that there's something or someone in the Moon that's the real threat.

Too cliche for it not to happen.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 9, 2014)

Now to the important matters. There are chances Naruto will not keep this hairstyle at the end of manga. Hopefully.


----------



## Mione (Oct 9, 2014)

So the movie takes place during a timeline not shown in the manga?  Hmm maybe we will see Naruto's dream become a reality in the manga then.

If they wanted to as well they could use that timeline to expand the story in OVA or manga one shots after the Naruto manga ends in a couple of weeks.


----------



## takL (Oct 9, 2014)

Mione said:


> So the movie takes place during a timeline not shown in the manga?



yep, thats what tey say.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto's hair looks good there... i wonder if the scarf is an update to his sketch or just temporaly....



i wonder  that too. remember,  thid was taken from a  spread.  on the right page, naurto had the same design  but without the scarf. so, idk if its  a publicity stunt or  a fwmew minutes at best. again, idk. hope it is permanent.


----------



## takL (Oct 9, 2014)

most jp fans hate the anime version of the grownup naruto. 

and with takeuchis (female) voice? doesnt sound like a man  5'11'(180 cm) tall tbh.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wonder  that too. remember,  thid was taken from a  spread.  on the right page, naurto had the same design  but without the scarf. so, idk if its  a publicity stunt or  a fwmew minutes at best. again, idk. hope it is permanent.



I hope its permanent to... this month might be awesome


----------



## Amanda (Oct 9, 2014)

Now that we have seen Naruto's new design with the scarf, I get the impression that the design was always created with the intention of adding that scarf on it. Because it just feels like it's lacking, but the scarf makes it work. Perhaps the scarf gets added during the movie, and therefore we have both versions.



takL said:


> is it also old news that the naruto movie facebook says
> "the film discloses  the blank period not written in the manga (=the time gap in the manga ) "




So there will be a manga epilogue after all? Excellent news! 



Geg said:


> I'll probably just say fuck it and move this to HOU eventually  Maybe once it's released in Japan and spoilers become even more inevitable




Yes please. It would make our life much easier.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

so as expected, the manga ends with  naruto as hokage.  the movie  takes place when they are 19-20 or something. 


good


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> most jp fans hate the anime version of the grownup naruto.
> 
> and with takeuchis (female) voice? doesnt sound like a man  5'11'(180 cm) tall tbh.



i still cant stabd the Japanese  dub of goku in dbz....  he sounds  like a  witch.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> most jp fans hate the anime version of the grownup naruto.
> 
> and with takeuchis (female) voice? doesnt sound like a man  5'11'(180 cm) tall tbh.



i still cant stand the Japanese  dub of goku in dbz....  he sounds  like a  witch


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> most jp fans hate the anime version of the grownup naruto.
> 
> and with takeuchis (female) voice? doesnt sound like a man  5'11'(180 cm) tall tbh.



i don't blame them honestly...


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 9, 2014)

...wait... 'the start of the countdown to the last day on Earth'?

So _that_'s what the title of the movie refers to? *THE LAST* day on Earth?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> most jp fans hate the anime version of the grownup naruto.
> 
> and with takeuchis (female) voice? doesnt sound like a man  5'11'(180 cm) tall tbh.


The original design or just the anime version?

Well.....what can you do about his voice, would anyone accept a new seiyuu after years of listening to Junko?


----------



## Amanda (Oct 9, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...wait... 'the start of the countdown to the last day on Earth'?
> 
> So _that_'s what the title of the movie refers to? *THE LAST* day on Earth?




That's... that's probably it. 

Even though we already know it won't be the last day*, because by the time the movie comes out we have already read the manga's ending, which according to the Facebook info takes place after the movie.

Isn't it hilarious though? The movie spoils the manga, and the manga's epilogue spoils the movie? 


*and because duh, like they would end Naruto a la the dinosaurs.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> yep, thats what tey say.



The japanese fans or the workers? You said it was old news found in Facebook right, how can we know that? I don't want the manga itself skipped towards the end with leaving unanswered questions such as Orochimaru.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 9, 2014)

Villain is Majora's Mask should have known...


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 9, 2014)

So the play is still just a part of the New Era Project?


----------



## Deynard (Oct 9, 2014)

No wind no Rasenshuriken in space!


----------



## Sage (Oct 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> better quality pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did they hire a new anime studio to work on this project?

They don't even look like traditional anime/manga characters, they look like action figures or video game characters and their eyes barely resemble their natural color, its much denser. Sakura's clear green eyes looks grey now. 

Seems weird that I am worried about the intense higher quality of these character designs in the movie, even though that probably should be considered a good thing.  I feel like the illustration has been westernized in some way.

Naruto looks very different from the trailer, he has a baby face 

Hinata does look sad . She brings out the angst/doubt while everyone else showing determination to stop their impending doom.

Sasuke and Sai look paler than the color white. 

Even in peace time shit still happens.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 9, 2014)

So this movie comes out in December right you think there will be a one shot chapter for this like Road to Ninja?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> better quality pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's sad because she saw the synopsis of the movie was so shitty.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 9, 2014)

That synopsis  wth


Hinata looks gorgeous


----------



## Sage (Oct 9, 2014)

If that is the synopsis, they should rename the title to 

"_Naruto The Last: Changing Tides_"

Its a pun but also to show how different and grownup everyone is


----------



## Nic (Oct 9, 2014)

Geg said:


> I'll probably just say fuck it and move this to HOU eventually  Maybe once it's released in Japan and spoilers become even more inevitable



might as well do it now, it allows for more conversation regarding the topic.


----------



## santanico (Oct 9, 2014)

Sakura's eyes do look gray


----------



## Selva (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> most jp fans hate the anime version of the grownup naruto.
> 
> and with takeuchis (female) voice? doesnt sound like a man  5'11'(180 cm) tall tbh.


The anime version looks weird indeed, Kishi's sketches are much better.

I know it won't happen and there's no way they're gonna change his VA in the movie, but I liked the voice actor who did his voice when he was older in that episode about Jiraiya's book. I thought it was very fitting.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 9, 2014)

Shikamaru's pupils and irises are, like, really tiny...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 9, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Shikamaru's pupils and irises are, like, *really tiny*...


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 9, 2014)

Why did I never notice that


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 9, 2014)

well, at least its not aliens


----------



## Amanda (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well, at least its not aliens




Don't jump the gun.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 9, 2014)

Maybe the moon stuff relates to the origins of the Divine Tree & the Sage's home world.

The Sage of Six Paths has horns in all the silhouetted images of him so far, as well as in the sneak peak of him in the Kyuubi's baby Bijuu flashback, shown in the anime when Naruto finally made friends with the Kyuubi.

If the Sage was an otherworldly being of some sort, this movie could be a way of explaining where he comes from.

I dunno really. Just thinking of things not gonna be explained in the manga, and so could be explained in the movie.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> most jp fans hate the anime version of the grownup naruto.
> 
> and with takeuchis (female) voice? doesnt sound like a man  5'11'(180 cm) tall tbh.



TBH I dont really like him that much either. The hair and the shirt look too out of chara for Naruto.. I think. :/

Gonna wait for more scans, I wish we could see Suigetsu and co but i think they went back to their respective villages


----------



## Njaa (Oct 9, 2014)

With all the new info lately, i get the feeling the whole "new era project" is fancy talk for Naruto as a franchise is continuing. Naruto (the story) is ending but not really since the franchise will continue to exist.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 9, 2014)

Njaa said:


> With all the new info lately, i get the feeling the whole "new era project" is fancy talk for Naruto as a franchise is continuing. Naruto (the story) is ending but not really since the franchise will continue to exist.



That wouldn't make sense calling it "New Era" if its just franchise, as the movie is a continuation from the manga and who knows?

takl has said twice there will be sequel to the story.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

Palm Siberia said:


> Villain is Majora's Mask should have known...


tobis mask.... anbu masks.....  death god mask....  damn you,  zelda !!!


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> That wouldn't make sense calling it "New Era" if its just franchise, as the movie is a continuation from the manga and who knows?
> 
> takl has said twice there will be sequel to the story.



i thought   he said that it is too soon to make a  sequel or something?. not really  a confirmation on making  it. 

and new era has yet to be defined. it might  as well be plays, ovas, and  movies/games with the occasional short manga one shots involving  some characters. again, it might mean anything but it isnt defined yet for it to not make  sense.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

people  are upset here. 

the plot looks to be shit but the good type of shit.  allien ninjas,  here come


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 9, 2014)

The shading in the poster looks like some of the DVD cover illustrations, I don't think they will look exactly like that in the movie itself


----------



## Amanda (Oct 9, 2014)

Njaa said:


> With all the new info lately, i get the feeling the whole "new era project" is fancy talk for Naruto as a franchise is continuing. Naruto (the story) is ending but not really since the franchise will continue to exist.




That's how it seems, indeed. When we only had this movie as the "beginning of the New Era" I thought they might be setting up some new story. But then they said there's going to be a stage play and that it is part of the same New Era project. Oooookay. So the terms is just a fancy name to use for the post-manga stuff.

We might get an actual sequel one day, but not in the near future.



Addy said:


> people  are upset here.
> 
> the plot looks to be shit but the good type of shit.  allien ninjas,  here come




Nah, it's better this way. As a stand alone movie it can't harm the manga beyond the harm already done, and therefore can be as derpy as it wants. Actually, bring on the derp. We need it after everything that has happened.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 9, 2014)

Geg said:


> Or, you know, go talk about it in the library or HOU



There was a thread about it but some mod(i don't think we need to guess)landfilled it.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 9, 2014)

What gil said, mods dumped the last movie thread in the kl. this thread goes to hou or kl, just change cause more manga readers going to keep posting in here by the day.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 9, 2014)

Last time I went in there someone was going on a thread merging rampage, combining topics that had nothing to do with each other 

They must be bored


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2014)

Amanda said:


> That's how it seems, indeed. When we only had this movie as the "beginning of the New Era" I thought they might be setting up some new story. But then they said there's going to be a stage play and that it is part of the same New Era project. Oooookay. So the terms is just a fancy name to use for the post-manga stuff.
> 
> We might get an actual sequel one day, but not in the near future.
> 
> ...



At this point people just dont care anymore. The people from the skies will come now?

BTW Speculation of 4chan is leading to believe that That is actually Ino's scarf... Lol


----------



## Amanda (Oct 9, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> At this point people just dont care anymore. The people from the skies will come now?




I'm not yet traumatized enough to have fallen into such apathy where the thought of ninja aliens no longer makes you shudder. 



Suigetsu said:


> BTW Speculation of 4chan is leading to believe that That is actually Ino's scarf... Lol




That'd be lolzy. What is the reasoning?


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 9, 2014)

Amanda said:


> That's how it seems, indeed. When we only had this movie as the "beginning of the New Era" I thought they might be setting up some new story. But then they said there's going to be a stage play and that it is part of the same New Era project. Oooookay. So the terms is just a fancy name to use for the post-manga stuff.
> 
> We might get an actual sequel one day, but not in the near future.
> 
> .



There was a stage play of Dragonball Z with Broly the main villain, its a way of keeping Naruto and if it said its part of the Naruto New Era Project, its in the works then we just have let Kishimoto take a break.

Like one of his assistance said, its too early for a sequel.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I'm not yet traumatized enough to have fallen into such apathy where the thought of ninja aliens no longer makes you shudder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not exactly sure but I heard it was because she is best girl.
I need to find that thread again and find out more about why she is best girl according to 4chan, I do like Ino tought.

As for sky ninjas, well... I am just going to see how it unfolds because there is nothing that I can do. I already did all I could.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

This movie is going to be the best shit ever.

Naruto DBZ 
Naruto Moon warriors "the return"


I just need to be really fucking high. And this movie will be epic.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 9, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I am not exactly sure but I heard it was because she is best girl.
> I need to find that thread again and find out more about why she is best girl according to 4chan, I do like Ino tought.




Flawless logic. 



The Faceless Man said:


> This movie is going to be the best shit ever.
> 
> Naruto DBZ
> Naruto Moon warriors "the return"
> ...




I haven't witnessed such excitement about Naruto in a while. It's... nice.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 9, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I am not exactly sure but I heard it was because she is best girl.
> I need to find that thread again and find out more about why she is best girl according to 4chan, I do like Ino tought.
> 
> As for sky ninjas, well... I am just going to see how it unfolds because there is nothing that I can do. I already did all I could.



They have good taste, because NaruIno is


----------



## insane111 (Oct 9, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke will be firing laser beams at the moon, then Tsuchikage will blast off in his space suit to lighten it and save the day.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2014)

C-Moon said:


> They have good taste, because NaruIno is



They said her hair looked like the one from the preg girl in the scans... that's what they say but I dont know.

I just want to see suigetsu slice things and have a proper fight with back story and stuff. Probably wont happen in this movie.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 9, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Flawless logic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I finally get it when kishi's assistant said that there is alot of new things in the new era world but he can't talk about them.



Yep  I feel that its going to be good.
Well for me at least....


Soon we will find out who is the villain. I'm going to bet that the manga will end with a cliffhanger.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 9, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Soon we will find out who is the villain. I'm going to bet that the manga will end with a cliffhanger.




You don't end a manga with a cliff hanger that is solved in a movie. If there's a cliff hanger at the end of Naruto the manga, then it will be picked up in the manga sequel, whenever that comes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 9, 2014)

What an_ enthralling_ plot.


----------



## Sieves (Oct 9, 2014)

did someone say moon on a collision course? 

classic


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2014)

there Mecha Naruto so it make sense to introduce Space Naruto.


----------



## kingmalice (Oct 9, 2014)

TeamJASA said:


> In this series, there are different dimensions, like Kamui, and Kakashi/Sakumo dark place. Hope that helps.


 your right just trying to throw out plausible reasons why the moon is falling that's all


----------



## Mako (Oct 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SU6KFnGF9M8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

so the real question right now is.....  will they nuke the moon?  ck


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> so the real question right now is.....  will they nuke the moon?  ck



moon level rasengan  

no but really someone made the moon fall it didnt fall on its own... sage of six paths feat...

that alien villain


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 10, 2014)

I thought it was obvious that the moon will become Naruto's new rasengan.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> so the real question right now is.....  will they nuke the moon?  ck





The real question right now is.....why they haven't scanned all the poster of the movie include Naruto & Sakura color sketches yet ? ck


----------



## Nic (Oct 10, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> The real question right now is.....why they haven't scanned all the poster of the movie include Naruto & Sakura color sketches yet ? ck



No one likes what is so obvious. 

Watch Sakura and Naruto's son be called Obito.  Going to be glorious.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2014)

Shikamaru and Temari's kid is probably going to show up eventually at this point. Its a shame cause i prefer Temari as independent woman


----------



## Nic (Oct 10, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Shikamaru and Temari's kid is probably going to show up eventually at this point. Its a shame cause i prefer Temari as independent woman



really?  It's one of the few pairings that wasn't butchered by Kishi.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> The real question right now is.....why they haven't scanned all the poster of the movie include Naruto & Sakura color sketches yet ? ck



maybe no new info?  :/


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's what I don't get.

What if Hinata's holding a scarf in that image AND is pregnant?


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Here's what I don't get.
> 
> What if Hinata's holding a scarf in that image AND is pregnant?



good. that means only a  few seconds of her 


it would explain why she was so sad. knocked up at suxh an early age :/


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2014)

Because her husband left her to go in a dangerous mission?


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 10, 2014)

Naruto and Sakura 

Naruto = Minato ( 180 cm) 
Sakura = Kushina (165 cm) 

everything NS is parallel to MK (even in the height )


----------



## Harbour (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh god, i love how Kishimoto draws Naruto's silhouette behind Sakura's sketch. Intriguing, you know.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 10, 2014)

That's the anime's sketch.

Sakura is very pretty. I like her expressions.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

For fucks sake can't they give new sketches...


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 10, 2014)

Naruto looks so funny  Sakura looks prettyy 



The Faceless Man said:


> For fucks sake can't they give new sketches...




The answer should be obvious by now


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Shikamaru and Temari's kid is probably going to show up eventually at this point. Its a shame cause i prefer Temari as independent woman



Describe an independent woman.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Naruto and Sakura
> 
> Naruto = Minato ( 180 cm)
> Sakura = Kushina (165 cm)
> ...



the fuck  is wrong  with  their  faces?


----------



## Deana (Oct 10, 2014)

Naruto's hairstyle is terrible. His face doesn't go with that hair at all. I think the long hair route was the way to go with him.

Sakura is soo pretty.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 10, 2014)

Naruto's hairstyle is great. His face goes really well with that hair. I'm glad the long hair route wasn't the direction they went with him.

Sakura is okay.


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2014)

Naruto is 180 cm? My baby has grown pretty nicely, except for that cursed, damn hair


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> For fucks sake can't they give new sketches...





bluemiracle said:


> The answer should be obvious by now



Because these two are the most important characters in the movie (hero and heroine)


----------



## Deana (Oct 10, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Naruto's hairstyle is great. His face goes really well with that hair. I'm glad the long hair route wasn't the direction they went with him.
> 
> Sakura is okay.


This somehow looks familiar but very wrong for some reason.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 10, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Naruto and Sakura
> 
> Naruto = Minato ( 180 cm)
> Sakura = Kushina (165 cm)
> ...





> Naruto's side text: "Naruto is 180cm tall in the movie. His tender smile and his facial expression have impressively grown up."
> 
> Sakura's side text: ""Her hairdo had undergone some changes, her facial expression is more tender. Her height is slightly increased up to 165cm."



Both have common in "tender" expression


----------



## Mai♥ (Oct 10, 2014)

I think the short haired Naruto has grew on me! Sakura looks nice too ^_^ although I think kishis sketch did her more justice than the coloured version

Now give me the beautiful Hinata sketches <3


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

their faces look like something  from the legebd of korra or is it just me?


----------



## luffyq1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Naruto looks like shit with that hair.


----------



## om0cha (Oct 10, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Naruto and Sakura
> 
> Naruto = Minato ( 180 cm)
> Sakura = Kushina (165 cm)
> ...




That Naruto sketch standing behind Sakura - such a height difference now!


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

The hair is ok. It's the damn sweatband that throws it off.


----------



## Fay (Oct 10, 2014)

Sakura looks very pretty...all the females look pretty. Of all, I prefer TenTen's sexy dress as of now. Waiting for Ino and Hinatas sketches!

As for the males...Shikamaru looks less bishi. Sasuke's look I like a lot.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 10, 2014)

Give me Hinata. Fuck Sakura


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2014)

The more Sakura evolve and the less I like her. I'd rather have her part 2 self.
She's dressed like Kurenai and she's only 19 FFS. Don't be so quick on becoming an old woman, Sakura !

PS : This sound so biased now that I changed my sig and avatar.


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2014)

I think Sakura still looks terrible but eh to each their own


----------



## Azol (Oct 10, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Naruto and Sakura
> 
> Naruto = Minato ( 180 cm)
> Sakura = Kushina (165 cm)
> ...



It'll be funny to see him nearly as tall as Kakashi (181 cm).


----------



## Deynard (Oct 10, 2014)

So they are like 40 years old now?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 10, 2014)

Deynard said:


> So they are like 40 years old now?


No, they're 50.


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> Naruto is 180 cm? My baby has grown pretty nicely, except for that cursed, damn hair



I think he looks good, more mature looking 

Sakura looks pretty


----------



## Mako (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> their faces look like something  from the legebd of korra or is it just me?



I see where you're getting that. Just a coincidence.


----------



## narutoshipp (Oct 10, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Naruto and Sakura
> 
> Naruto = Minato ( 180 cm)
> Sakura = Kushina (165 cm)
> ...



minato 180 cm???

minato179,2 cm


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

no ino, kiba, or shino. 

partial headshot of sasuke and sideshot of hinata. 

plot ripped from armageddon but no bruce willos. only whiny teenagers. 

i am starting  to lose hope


----------



## Harbour (Oct 10, 2014)

Who even need the movie when we will see the epilogue november 10th.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 10, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Who even need the movie when we will see the epilogue november 10th.



6th November*


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Naruto and Sakura
> 
> Naruto = Minato ( 180 cm)
> Sakura = Kushina (165 cm)
> ...



nice, they both look good and for the first time ever sakura is kinda of attractive. weird

and also the height difference is massive now.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 10, 2014)

I want to know how tall Sasuke is


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> The japanese fans or the workers? You said it was old news found in Facebook right, how can we know that? I don't want the manga itself skipped towards the end with leaving unanswered questions such as Orochimaru.



as if id post fans drivel as 'news'.
i said it was in the facebook of the movie.  

and i didnt say it was old. i asked if people knew it already. 



Haruka Katana said:


> The original design or just the anime version?



the anime version. most of them dig the short haired naruto in kishs sketch.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> nice, they both look good and for the first time ever sakura is kinda of attractive. weird
> 
> and also the height difference is massive now.



they scare me in those scans


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

Nardo still look so weird. I really like Sakura's design and as everyone said she is pwetty :33



takL said:


> the anime version. most of them dig the short haired naruto in kishs sketch.



Ooh


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2014)

anyhoo i saw this at 2ch. 

the big caption (in white letters) says "the last story is, the first love."


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> anyhoo i saw this at 2ch.
> 
> the big caption says "the last story is, the first love."



naruhina confirmed.


----------



## Mai♥ (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> anyhoo i saw this at 2ch.
> 
> the big caption (in white letters) says "the last story is, the first love."



Oh I want to know what this means


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

Mai♥ said:


> Oh I want to know what this means



Parings   the first love... it says parings all over it


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2014)

You guys are going to bring about Elicit's cussfest again. 

Kishi just couldn't give mini Tsunade some big hooters


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> anyhoo i saw this at 2ch.
> 
> the big caption (in white letters) says "the last story is, the first love."


Oh geez

Are we sure that's real/not shopped? The other shots of that poster I've seen don't have that text


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

Let the paring posts start.

I think its Naruhina since it looks like Hinata made a scarf for Naruto


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> anyhoo i saw this at 2ch.
> 
> the big caption (in white letters) says *"the last story is, the first love."*


 and so it begins.

btw takl, can't see image, it doesn't work.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pairing shiz again....here we go! Wonder what that means tho


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

I think that is a slightly different version?

Sasuke's mouth was covered last time, now we can see it clearly, this isn't the scan from the magazine but from somewhere else methinks.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 10, 2014)

What has this last story, fist love to do with a conftimation for Naruhina?

Could be NarutoSasuke as well.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 10, 2014)

Kishido said:


> What has this last story, fist love to do with a conftimation for Naruhina?
> 
> Could be NarutoSasuke as well.



Could be something about the plot too


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> anyhoo i saw this at 2ch.
> 
> the big caption (in white letters) says *"the last story is, the first love."*


----------



## Harbour (Oct 10, 2014)

We all know who is the first love of the Main Character


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

The first love for the moon


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2014)

Harbour said:


> We all know who is the first love of the Main Character



It's the sea. Naruto will become a sailor and go out to sea alone and all pairings will be deconfirmed forever, the end


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

Harbour said:


> We all know who is the first love of the Main Character



you got it wrong... the movie will show us the first love... like in we get a paring confirmed in the movie...


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> The more Sakura evolve and the less I like her. I'd rather have her part 2 self.
> She's dressed like Kurenai and she's only 19 FFS. Don't be so quick on becoming an old woman, Sakura !
> 
> PS : This sound so biased now that I changed my sig and avatar.



I have seen fan drawings with better versions of her. Or Them!


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Let the paring posts start.
> 
> I think its Naruhina since it looks like Hinata made a scarf for Naruto



this is my guess as well, at the very least it has something to do with the scarf and that mystery girl.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> you got it wrong... the movie will show us the first love... like in we get a paring confirmed in the movie...




Nah, my money is on the manga's epilogue confirming the pairings, and the movie showing the relationships develop. Just like I think we will see Naruto as the Hokage in the epilogue, and the movie shows the time before he became it.

Really, it'd still be a horribly bad idea to leave the resolution of your manga into a movie. Even if it's "just" the pairings.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> anyhoo i saw this at 2ch.
> 
> the big caption (in white letters) says "the last story is, the first love."



first love ?! ok good sakura is naruto first love that means


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> first love ?! ok good sakura is naruto first love that means



Sakura does not love Naruto, tho.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Nah, my money is on the manga's epilogue confirming the pairings, and the movie showing the relationships develop. Just like I think we will see Naruto as the Hokage in the epilogue, and the movie shows the time before he became it.
> 
> Really, it'd still be a horribly bad idea to leave the resolution of your manga into a movie. Even if it's "just" the pairings.



or this..... we will see.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 10, 2014)

This thread has been riddled with underhanded pairing comments for ages anyway. 

Personally I don't see the fuss. We'll know what ships happened before this movie is released in December regardless.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 10, 2014)

That's fake as shit . If not how did no one see that until now?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

I HIGHLY doubt this is about pairings. Lol



insane111 said:


> That's fake as shit . If not how did no one see that until now?



It's not from the magazine scan.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Sakura does not love, Naruto tho.



who cares sasuke is not in love with sakura and neither is naruto with hinata


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2014)

and the blue caption at the bottom says 
the movie version tells about "the blank period". Now, beyond the original (manga)―――



Geg said:


> Oh geez
> 
> Are we sure that's real/not shopped?



donno but seems legit to me.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> anyhoo i saw this at 2ch.
> 
> the big caption (in white letters) says "the last story is, the first love."



inb4 Elicit rage, 3...2....1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> who cares sasuke is not in love with sakura and neither is naruto with hinata



For what I have seen, the girls are in love but the boys just dont a crap about them. 
Only perhaps Nardo likes or liked Sakura but that's just it, I think.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> and the blue caption at the bottom says
> the movie version tells about "the blank period". Now, beyond the original (manga)―――
> 
> donno but seems legit to me.



So I guess we really will have an epilogue for the manga 

lol it doesn't look fake to me and as a photoshopper myself if that is fake then the photoshopper must be a fucking pro


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> and the blue caption at the bottom says
> the movie version tells about "the blank period". Now, beyond the original (manga)―――




So this advertisement repeats the "blank period" comment that you already reported being on the Facebook page? Good, that should confirm it's legit. Are you sure it means "blank period within the manga's timeline" and not "the unknown time period that takes place after the manga"?


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 10, 2014)

Jesus, God may have mercy on us for the next month, with the biggest pairing shitstorm that it's about to hit the intenet.

And I don't really care, as long as Naruto is happy, I just want him being loved and smiling.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

I love shitstorms so that ain't a problem


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

The pairing shitstorm is coming whether the pairings get confirmed in the manga, the movie, or not at all. There's no avoiding it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

Greatest shitstorm of all time, aaah such a great birthday present for me.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> For what I have seen, the girls are in love but the boys just dont a crap about them.
> Only perhaps Nardo likes or liked Sakura but that's just it, I think.



now i see what The narrator want to say when he said ( that beautiful is .. yes sakura ,now sakura became more womanly , naruto must be ...)

now 2ch talking about first love


----------



## Kusa (Oct 10, 2014)

I think pairing shitstorms are boring as fuck. Not sure why some would find those threads in any way entertaining. They are soooo predictable, before even clicking the thread, you know what x or y user most likely posted.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> anyhoo i saw this at 2ch.
> 
> the big caption (in white letters) says "the last story is, the first love."






This gonna be good. 



Harbour said:


> We all know who is the first love of the Main Character



NaruRamen confirmed


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2014)

Shouldn't 70 of you guys be outside of something


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Sakura does not love Naruto, tho.



she does!!! she just doesn't know it yet


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> So this advertisement repeats the "blank period" comment that you already reported being on the Facebook page? Good, that should confirm it's legit. Are you sure it means "blank period within the manga's timeline" and not "the unknown time period that takes place after the manga"?



unsure but the page is about the news that the manga is ending on 10/nov and 
they add that the unwritten blank period will be revealed  in the film.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

Holy fuck the activity. 

Naruhina sure is popular.


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2014)

Harbour said:


> We all know who is the first love of the Main Character


Ramen?


(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> who cares sasuke is not in love with sakura and neither is naruto with hinata


You don't care if Naruto ends up with a girl who doesn't love him? :/


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> anyhoo i saw this at 2ch.
> 
> the big caption (in white letters) says "the last story is, the first love."



i thought it was about the moon destroying the earth? 

and first love? must be from hinata and sakura's side because from naruto's side, it's sakura.......... or sasuke depending on how you look at it :/


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2014)

"Saigo no monogatari wa hajimete no ai."

"The last story is the love of the beginning" I might sound biased, but that's what is written.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2014)

All I want is my Team 8 and Ino sketches.


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> i thought it was about the moon destroying the earth?



The "first love" refers to everyone's love of the earth and how that motivates them to save it from the moon and other threats. The Last will be a movie about saving the environment


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

idk about naruhina but i hope sasuke at least kicks sakura or something. that is the only way sasusaku is appealing to me


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2014)

Save the beautiful earth and nature!


----------



## Kusa (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> i thought it was about the moon destroying the earth?
> 
> and first love? must be from hinata and sakura's side because from naruto's side, it's sakura.......... or sasuke depending on how you look at it :/



According to the manga it is Sakura actually 

But of course, his platonic love for Sasuke is probably stronger than any kind of love he is going to experience in his whole life


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> Ramen?
> 
> You don't care if Naruto ends up with a girl who doesn't love him? :/



who said sakura doesn't love naruto!!


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> who said sakura doesn't love naruto!!


The manga.
And you just said 'who cares' about her not loving him.


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> "The last story is the love of the beginning" I might sound biased, but that's what is written.



"the love of the beginning" should be 愛の始まり ai no hajimari 　not　はじめての愛　in jp


----------



## Kusa (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> who said sakura doesn't love naruto!!



She doesn't. Get over it.

She just said few chapters ago that she is in love with Sasuke.

All big three have been one - sided until now.


----------



## Midaru (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> anyhoo i saw this at 2ch.
> 
> the big caption (in white letters) says "the last story is, the first love."



It could mean many things not implying pairings though


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> The "first love" refers to everyone's love of the earth and how that motivates them to save it from the moon and other threats. The Last will be a movie about saving the environment



Naruto IV: The Voyage Home.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

wait, when did sasuke's mouth appear on the poster? i remember it not being to see it. infact....... where is the rest of the text? 

one moment.............





fake or some really good inside to get a new pic?

takL-sama, use your japanese ninja skills on 2ch and check it out!! 





gabzilla said:


> All I want is my Team 8 and Ino sketches.



fuck em, where is sasuke's sketch?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

I can finally use this gif



this month will be so juicy


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> The manga.
> And you just said 'who cares' about her not loving him.



the manga said many times by many people sakura has hidden feelings for naruto .

yes i don't care about people opinion because they ship their couples even though they have the same problame even worse .


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2014)

sakura seems to love naruto like a lil brother.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> fuck em, where is sasuke's sketch?



at least we got half of him


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> The manga.
> And you just said 'who cares' about her not loving him.



stop fighting. the manga doesn't matter since kishi trolled everyone's pairing in it


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> the manga said many times by many people sakura has hidden feelings for naruto .
> 
> yes i don't care about people opinion because they ship their couples even though they have the same problame even worse .


-____- I'll take Sakura's words and actions over your interpretations of what other characters say about this matter.

All the pairings are one-sided at this point. And _I_ care about who Naruto ends up with because I care about this guy, and I don't want him to end up with Sakura as a second best when she clearly doesn't love him, especially after what happened in the recent chapters of the manga.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2014)

At least you are getting sketches of those characters.

Others wont have so much luck it seems...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> wait, when did sasuke's mouth appear on the poster? i remember it not being to see it. infact....... where is the rest of the text?
> 
> one moment.............


..............  don't be so inept, it's obviously a different ad with completely different text on the poster.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> She doesn't. Get over it.
> 
> She just said few chapters ago that she is in love with Sasuke.
> 
> All big three have been one - sided until now.



i agree and disagree with you in the same time , sakura love sasuke but at the same time she has hidden feeling for naruto until now kishi didn't show these feelings and keep his way with one side love , but if he want for couple to became canon then he will show us sakura hidden feelings  , or he can go with open ending anyway


----------



## insane111 (Oct 10, 2014)

MAKE IT STOP~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> at least we got half of him



please, we dont even have the top of his head and anything under his neck  

and no offense but.......... hinata has the same hair and face as she always did


----------



## Rashman (Oct 10, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> All I want is my Team 8 and Ino sketches.



You will never see them.. Never! 


They are for my eyes only...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

One little thing about pairings the thread goes crazy 



Addy said:


> wait, when did sasuke's mouth appear on the poster? i remember it not being to see it. infact....... where is the rest of the text?
> 
> one moment.............
> 
> ...


As Narutossss said, it's a different ad, same picture, different text. Derp.

It is not fake.


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2014)

insane111 said:


> MAKE IT STOP~~~~~~~~~~~~~



I just desperately want this movie to not be about pairings


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> please, we dont even have the top of his head and anything under his neck
> 
> and no offense but.......... hinata has the same hair and face as she always did



At least is something 

That's cause you can't see her pirate eyepatch 



Rashman said:


> You will never see them.. Never!
> 
> 
> They are for my eyes only...


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> sakura seems to love naruto like a lil brother.



can you show me which chapter sakura said or anybody said that she loves him as brother 

i can said the same thing with naruto to hinata


----------



## Midaru (Oct 10, 2014)

Just 4 chapters left and many things to answer?





gabzilla said:


> All I want is my Team 8 and Ino sketches.





Selva said:


> Save the beautiful earth and nature!



Gabzy, Selva-chan it's been a while since I've seen you


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

So we can agree all based on the scarf Naruhina will happen.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> -____- I'll take Sakura's words and actions over your interpretations of what other characters say about this matter.
> 
> All the pairings are one-sided at this point. And _I_ care about who Naruto ends up with because I care about this guy, and I don't want him to end up with Sakura as a second best when she clearly doesn't love him, especially after what happened in the recent chapters of the manga.



pretty much this, sakura can fuck off, Naruto deserves better than being her rebound guy.


----------



## MonkeyDVegetto (Oct 10, 2014)

I came here for movie news, not for the sh!tstorm...
So, when is Team 8 sketches?


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> ..............  don't be so inept, it's
> obviously a different ad with completely different text on the poster.



don't be so gullible 

 i know it's a different ad but then i asked how they got the poster outside of the manga releases where we got all news?. that is why i went to that image again to see if it was the same.

however, it could be leaked? 

we should know on monday........ hopefully, if they update the goddamn page


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> "the love of the beginning" should be 愛の始まり ai no hajimari 　not　はじめての愛　in jp



You got a point there


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2014)

Pretty sure I'm going to enjoy the shitstorm way more than the movie 


Midaru said:


> Gabzy, Selva-chan it's been a while since I've seen you


MIDA OMG!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> I just desperately want this movie to not be about pairings



The moon falling its confirmed. That means a villain like hagaromo... maybe someone close to hagaromo.
Also aliens... Moon people.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2014)

Do we know anything about who will sing the theme of the movie?
At this rate it could be anyone, it could even be Lorde.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

facelessman > talking to a mod with spoilers.





Addy said:


> i know it's a different ad but then i asked how they got the poster outside of the manga releases where we got all news?. that is why i went to that image again to see if it was the same.
> 
> however, it could be leaked?



How they got it is a mystery~


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2014)

At least that scan is in better resolution and shows not only everyone better the scarf as actually being red while the others we had in lower quality depicted it as orange.

I liked that sheet showing Naruto and Sakura with their new designs.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> -____- I'll take Sakura's words and actions over your interpretations of what other characters say about this matter.
> 
> All the pairings are one-sided at this point. And _I_ care about who Naruto ends up with because I care about this guy, and I don't want him to end up with Sakura as a second best when she clearly doesn't love him, especially after what happened in the recent chapters of the manga.



open ending is optional  

girl all the big3 will be the second best .


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> At least is something
> 
> That's cause you can't see her pirate eyepatch



that would be something  

it would be like charasuke and bitchinata all over again stealing the movie with the 2 minutes they have


----------



## Midaru (Oct 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> Pretty sure I'm going to enjoy the shitstorm way more than the movie
> 
> MIDA OMG!



I'm already enjoying it


Long time no see


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> i agree and disagree with you in the same time , sakura love sasuke *but at the same time she has hidden feeling for naruto *until now kishi didn't show these feelings and keep his way with one side love , but if he want for couple to became canon then he will show us sakura hidden feelings  , or he can go with open ending anyway







insane111 said:


> MAKE IT STOP~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Geg said:


> I just desperately want this movie to not be about pairings


----------



## Narutaru (Oct 10, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Naruto and Sakura
> 
> Naruto = Minato ( 180 cm)
> Sakura = Kushina (165 cm)
> ...



Naruto actually looks pretty good here. Sakura looks like an alien in half the face portraits.


----------



## luffyq1 (Oct 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So we can agree all based on the scarf Naruhina will happen.



That's stretching it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 10, 2014)

sweet, gimme the moon rabbits


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> facelessman > talking to a mod with spoilers.



inb4 "geg should rename himself to cycle frog" whatever the fuck that means XD



> How they got it is a mystery~



that is why i suspect............. they leaked it on purpose!!!!! 

i know publishers for games do it and maybe anime studio? 

although, i really hope they put a better line in the poster to better describe the movie because all i am reading is "please watch our movie! " instead of "you odnt like our plot. well, fuck you! " which implies confidence. i know it sounds stupid but we already have the synopsis of the movie and that tag line is just pairing bait XD


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

Pairing tease -> 147 users viewing the thread.


----------



## Midaru (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Kusa (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> I just desperately want this movie to not be about pairings



Not only you


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

insane111 said:


> MAKE IT STOP~~~~~~~~~~~~~



no


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> inb4 "geg should rename himself to cycle frog" whatever the fuck that means XD
> 
> XD



It's from south park. Use google 




Aspect said:


> sweet, gimme the moon rabbits



Yes more rabbits and warriors. 



luffyq1 said:


> That's stretching it.



It's the ultimate truth.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> It's from south park. Use google



ooooooooooooh, carmen's frog. now, i remember. 

still, pick a better comeback to deleting your posts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

people not even using this 



you guys are noobs


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> that is why i suspect............. they leaked it on purpose!!!!!
> 
> i know publishers for games do it and maybe anime studio?
> 
> although, i really hope they put a better line in the poster to better describe the movie because all i am reading is "please watch our movie! " instead of "you odnt like our plot. well, fuck you! " which implies confidence. i know it sounds stupid but we already have the synopsis of the movie and that tag line is just pairing bait XD



Still not much of a bait imo. I mean the fucking trailer isn't even out yet


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 10, 2014)

Kishido said:


> What has this last story, fist love to do with a conftimation for Naruhina?
> 
> Could be NarutoSasuke as well.





or it could be the first love one receives ever, like from their mother. You know, the "I love you" and all that... and it's red, that helps too in a way.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

lol The Faceless Man is on my ignore list, I'm so happy especially with level 2.

10/10 would recommend everyone.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Still not much of a bait imo. I mean the fucking trailer isn't even out yet



that's good point lol

here is a good thought. would they make the last movie about love and shit? 

really hope sasuke treats sakura like an ass or something


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> lol The Faceless Man is on my ignore list, I'm so happy especially with level 2.
> 
> 10/10 would recommend everyone.




Never faceless is one of my favorite trolls in the naruto section.


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> can you show me which chapter sakura said or anybody said that she loves him as brother
> 
> i can said the same thing with naruto to hinata



sakura keeps calling naruto  'anta' as if  hes her bro while naruto calls hinata omae like to boys or to his woman. 

mind u im no shipper. i cant give 2 shits about who ends up with whom.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Never faceless is one of my favorite trolls in the naruto section.



Because he's a naruto fanboy?


----------



## Midaru (Oct 10, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> people not even using this
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are noobs



But you're amazing


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> that's good point lol
> 
> here is a good thought. would they make the last movie about love and shit?
> 
> really hope sasuke treats sakura like an ass or something



I hope not but the line Takl translated could mean anything love-related really. So yea it sounds like the movie is really gonna be about love and shit. 

Not gonna happen


----------



## insane111 (Oct 10, 2014)

NaruHina is confirmed at 1man1jar.org, you should all go there and watch the entire video


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> sakura keeps calling naruto  'anta' as if  hes her bro while naruto calls hinata omae like to boys or to his woman.
> 
> mind u im no shipper. i cant give 2 shits about who ends up with whom.



Naruhina confirmed 



Narutossss said:


> Never faceless is one of my favorite trolls in the naruto section.



That girl thinks obito is an awesome villain. 
You realize by this how smart she is.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

me rn


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Because he's a naruto fanboy?


more to do with all the jimmies he rustles.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I hope not but the line Takl translated could mean anything love-related really. So yea it sounds like the movie is really gonna be about love and shit.
> 
> Not gonna happen



hopefully, it has a few minutes if not seconds at best 

unless it has sasuke abusing sakura XD


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> sakura keeps calling naruto  'anta' as if  hes her bro while naruto calls hinata omae like to boys or to his woman.
> 
> mind u im no shipper. i cant give 2 shits about who ends up with whom.



come on i know you have feeling for naruhina 



> Another way of saying ‘you’ in Japanese is あんた(anta). Although あんた(anta) comes from あなた(anata);* it’s not as polite*. So I would not advise saying this to someone you’ve only just met.
> 
> Couples
> That being said, あんた(anta) can also be used by couples in the same way あなた(anata) is used. However, it really depends on the people. The same with friends, some people don’t really like being called あんた(anta) by their loved one because of the derogatory connotations it holds. So you may end up getting a punch in the face depending on your partner’s personal feelings towards the word.



it is so in sakura character to use anata with naruto.

and i'm prety sure some woman use anata with their husbend too.

so anata and omae is not prove sorry.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *That girl thinks obito is an awesome villain. *
> You realize by this how smart she is.


for real? but i'll let stark off cause she's a wally west fan, the rightful FLASH.


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 10, 2014)

Hahahaa my sides! This pairing war it'll be glorious I tell ya!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> come on i know you have feeling for naruhina
> 
> Another way of saying ‘you’ in Japanese is あんた(anta). Although あんた(anta) comes from あなた(anata);* it’s not as polite*. So I would not advise saying this to someone you’ve only just met.
> 
> ...


You want to fight Japanese with takL? 




Addy said:


> hopefully, it has a few minutes if not seconds at best
> 
> unless it has sasuke abusing sakura XD



I feel that you're gonna get disappointed.


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2014)

thing is naruto's never called sakura omae or anta. 
or any girl as omae other than hinata


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 10, 2014)

Come on now!  Now you are just nitpicking!

The quote did not appear with Hinata's appearance (by with Kakashi and Sasuke) and it was to promote ticket sales.


I see pairing fandoms are already falling for the bait without remembering what happened the last time they fell for it in the RTN media promotion !

Last movie first love?

I guess it is going to be an orgy....Sakura is Naruto's first love and he is Hinata's first love and Sasuke is Sakura's first love.....but Naruto will win Sasuke's heart !!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> sakura keeps calling naruto  'anta' as if  hes her bro while naruto calls hinata omae like to boys or to his woman.
> 
> mind u im no shipper. i cant give 2 shits about who ends up with whom.





As long as Ino doesnt end up with Sai "sai must die or should had died" then I am content. Also no one cares about Suigetsu ship 
And the ship that I wanted could only happen in a flashback.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> You realize by this how smart she is.



............ your the same guy who likes nazi looking naruto


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> come on i know you have feeling for naruhina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will you give it up, it's clear sakura thinks of naruto as a brother, he's been friendzoned, they aren't gonna hook up.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2014)

Kishimoto, you magnificent bastard. Tease people with pairings for 15 years before placing the answer in a film .


----------



## luffyq1 (Oct 10, 2014)

NH & SS is canon just like the promotional pictures hinted in Rtn.

lol


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I feel that you're gonna get disappointed.



i saw the plot, sketches, and info. i am already disappointed :carflip


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

lol I don't give a darn about Obito anymore. Smart enough to judge what he has turned into under Kishi's shitty writing, try again.



Narutossss said:


> for real? but i'll let stark off cause *she's a wally west fan, the rightful FLASH.*


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> thing is naruto's never called sakura omae or anta.
> or any girl as omae other than hinata



naruto always call her with her name 

well i can't see naruto use anata with hinata , the girl will cry  omae is more friendly than anata.


----------



## Midaru (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> it is so in sakura character to use anata with naruto.
> 
> and i'm prety sure some woman use anata with their husbend too.
> 
> so anata and omae is not prove sorry.



Sakura calls Naruto Anta which is an informal way to say "you" it's like saying Omae or kimi.


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2014)

takL said:


> thing is naruto's never called sakura omae or anta.
> or any girl as omae other than hinata



What, really? I thought he just used omae for everyone. Does he just exclusively refer to Sakura as Sakura-chan and never use second-person pronouns?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> will you give it up, it's clear sakura thinks of naruto as a brother, he's been friendzoned, they aren't gonna hook up.



ok as you wish


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2014)

ANYWAY tkROUT pointed out that the movie credits are down in the corner of that poster. Here's the order the characters are listed in in the cast list, since that usually indicates which characters will be important: Naruto, Sakura, Shikamaru, Sai, Hinata, Kakashi, Sasuke


----------



## Midaru (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> What, really? I thought he just used omae for everyone. Does he just exclusively refer to Sakura as Sakura-chan and never use second-person pronouns?



He uses Omae for everyone, Omae, Kimi and Anta are informal ways to say "you". Teme if you're angry or just to be even less formal or polite.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

And the thread has turned into a pairing discussion thread. 

Can we now consider a separate thread for the movie discussion related to pairings? Please? I don't want to check the movies news only to read this stuff.

Alternatively a new thread for news only, or a master post in OP that keeps getting updated with the news.



Arya Stark said:


> lol I don't give a darn about Obito anymore.




When will you give the KakaObi FC to me?! When? When? 

no pressure


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> As long as Ino doesnt end up with Sai "sai must die or should had died" then I am content. Also no one cares about Suigetsu ship
> And the ship that I wanted could only happen in a flashback.



the sad thing is that these pairings will be expanded upon in the movie, not the manga which is..... actually, expected 

my pairings can never happen and i never thought they wold happen. however, their fandoms are awesome!!!

even got  a free doujin from one group 

all i see from NS, SS, and NH is "why is there a genderbender itachi doujin, sasuita doujins, and narusasuke doujins? " and i am like "because you think porn is free ".


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> ANYWAY tkROUT pointed out that the movie credits are down in the corner of that poster. Here's the order the characters are listed in in the cast list, since that usually indicates which characters will be important: Naruto, Sakura, Shikamaru, Sai, Hinata, Kakashi, Sasuke



NaruSaku is canon. 

joking aside it seems we have another Bonds & RtN. I don't get why Pierrot is insisting on not using Hinata & Sasuke at their full potential but still make huge ads with them. It seems stupid to me. Imagine if they are mains in one movie, wouldn2t that be...better for them financially? 



Amanda said:


> When will you give the KakaObi FC to me?! When? When?
> 
> no pressure



i might still give a few fucks about kakaobi...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2014)

Midaru said:


> He uses Omae for everyone, Omae, Kimi and Anta are informal ways to say "you". Teme if you're angry or just to be even less formal or polite.



lol I know about pronouns, I'm a translator too. I just thought it was weird since I'm pretty sure Naruto exclusively uses omae and temee so I'm sure he would have used something to refer to Sakura in 700 chapters


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> What, really? I thought he just used omae for everyone. Does he just exclusively refer to Sakura as Sakura-chan and never use second-person pronouns?



i know it's not relevant but translations dont do justice. 

oro, for example, says a lot of "honey, darling" and stuff like that which is fascinating to me as an oro fan 

and madara too but that is spoilers since the manga is not at it yet but the translation and sub, wont do it justice.


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> joking aside it seems we have another Bonds & RtN. I don't get why Pierrot is insisting on not using Hinata & Sasuke at their full potential but still make huge ads with them. It seems stupid to me. Imagine if they are mains in one movie, wouldn2t that be...better for them financially?



I dont know about Bonds but I'm pretty sure the posters and stuff for RTN only ever listed the main cast as Naruto, Sakura, Minato, & Kushina. That, at least, never indicated Sasuke being a main character in it


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

Midaru said:


> He uses Omae for everyone, Omae, Kimi and Anta are informal ways to say "you". Teme if you're angry or just to be even less formal or polite.



yes that what i want to say omae is friendly way to say you , you can use it easily with anyone like naruto use omae for everyone .

while anata is very strict one , but some people use it anyway.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> ANYWAY tkROUT pointed out that the movie credits are down in the corner of that poster. Here's the order the characters are listed in in the cast list, since that usually indicates which characters will be important: Naruto, Sakura, Shikamaru, Sai, Hinata, Kakashi, Sasuke



too many characters for a naruto movie for them to be important. again, i believe in a few seconds or minutes. and poor sai fans. they will be hyped for nothing


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

Why is Sai of all people one of the important characters I wonder 

Eitherway my 7 man team is coming true


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever is now on my ignore list


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why is Sai one of the important characters I wonder



what if he just stands there and they listed him because he is in the background in like 90% of the shots? 

and the same for hinata, shikamaru, and sasuke?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> (naruxsaku)4ever is now on my ignore list



what hell  ok .


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> i might still give a few fucks about kakaobi...



you say you don't give a darn anymore but you still own an obito fanclub.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why is Sai of all people one of the important characters I wonder



future Anbu leader?


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> what hell  ok .



stop discussing how they talk and shit. i really dont care


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> what hell  ok .



lol

******
why can't people just wait those 4 weeks? 
It's not THAT long.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> ............ your the same guy who likes nazi looking naruto



So ? Nobody has a problem with the red thing on his arm that looks like nazi style.
People dislike the hair or the headband.

Can't say the same shit for obito that is hated by 80% of the people.

PS. I like geg this is why I said Clyde frog suits him. Not as an insult.






takL said:


> thing is naruto's never called sakura omae or anta.
> or any girl as omae other than hinata



Naruhina confirmed.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> what if he just stands there and they listed him because he is in the background in like 90% of the shots?
> 
> and the same for hinata, shikamaru, and sasuke?



Then he should be glad to even be in the shot (I don't hate Sai lol just saying) . While fans of Sasuke and Hinata rage/be disappointed.  

Shikamaru is definitely not in the background, we need our strategist to talk


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> What, really? I thought he just used omae for everyone. Does he just exclusively refer to Sakura as Sakura-chan and never use second-person pronouns?



as far as i can  remember naruto's never used any 2nd person for sakura or kakashi, iruka bee etc, for those who are senior to him save for enemies. 
and sakura never used 2nd person for suskue.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> I dont know about Bonds but I'm pretty sure the posters and stuff for RTN only ever listed the main cast as Naruto, Sakura, Minato, & Kushina. That, at least, never indicated Sasuke being a main character in it



well this was the poster for movie but...



hmm interesting, I'm still banking on them having small cameos though line up also suggests that.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> you say you don't give a darn anymore but you still own an obito fanclub.



I was serious when I talked about her IQ.
She rivals Csdabest.


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

Arya Stark said:
			
		

> lol I don't give a darn about Obito anymore. Smart enough to judge what he has turned into under Kishi's shitty writing, try again


(Glomps) 

I love you so much.  

I always loved you but then Obi came along and took you away from me. But now I have you back my friend. pek pek


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> stop discussing how they talk and shit. i really dont care



oh  come here


I was just bored and i want to have some fun


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Real talk here, does anyone give a rat's ass about Sai? I didn't realize we were supposed to think of him as a main character.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hussain said:


> lol
> 
> ******
> why can't people just wait those 4 weeks?
> It's not THAT long.



the manga has 4 chapters left. most people are not interested by current events in the manga (only 3 pages worth of threads this week). others have given up on thinking about stuff in the manga since they may never be explained.

however, most important of all, kishi is ending the manga because of the movie and it is so apparent that he is doing it, it  is not even funny


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 10, 2014)

First love will turn out to be between earth and moon, or some irrelevant crap like that. But we will see the strongest shipping shitstorm ever to roam this fandom before the movie.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

i've been saying this for a while now studio pierrot made it obvious RTN was focused on naruto, sakura, minato and kushina the trailers mostly had them in it. but Bonds? it was meant to be a naruto/sasuke movie but sasuke ended up being a cameo in his own movie


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

Bender said:


> (Glomps)
> 
> I love you so much.
> 
> I always loved you but then Obi came along and took you away from me. But now I have you back my friend. pek pek



Tell me you prefer Wally West over Barry Allen and we can start our new white page.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *So ? *Nobody has a problem with the red thing on his arm that looks like nazi style.
> People dislike the hair or the headband.
> 
> Can't say the same shit for obito that is hated by 80% of the people.



honey, the things i like are hated by many people here. that doesn't make me or them, stupid. we just have different tastes. if you want to insult the taste, sure, but not the one who bares it 



> PS. I like geg this is why I said Clyde frog suits him. Not as an insult.



lol, i tried to get the reference but i forgot about the frog XD


----------



## Midaru (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> lol I know about pronouns, I'm a translator too. I just thought it was weird since I'm pretty sure Naruto exclusively uses omae and temee so I'm sure he would have used something to refer to Sakura in 700 chapters



Oh I see, I wonder that too.



(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> yes that what i want to say omae is friendly way to say you , you can use it easily with anyone like naruto use omae for everyone .
> 
> while anata is very strict one , but some people use it anyway.



Anata is used to respect older ppl or ppl you don't know, while wives use it for their husbands, but a girlfriend or a friend wouldn't call anata to her love interest.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i've been saying this for a while now studio pierrot made it obvious RTN was focused on naruto, sakura, minato and kushina the trailers mostly had them in it. but Bonds? it was meant to be a naruto/sasuke movie but sasuke ended up being a cameo in his own movie


Yeah, Bonds is a crappy movie. The Lost Tower was crap too, it has Minato but he barely shows up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

the true question is , who the fuck is gonna be the villain in the new movie?


what is the movie about?


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2014)

Midaru said:


> a girlfriend wouldn't call anata to her love interest.



that a lie. some girls use anata for their beloved boys.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> however, most important of all, kishi is ending the manga because of the movie and it is so apparent that he is doing it, it  is not even funny



please explain to me how it's apparent he's ending the manga because a movie?? i could right a tldr on how retarded this post is but i won't bother.


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Tell me you prefer Wally West over Barry Allen and we can start our new white page.



I grew up with Wally West through Justice League my love  so he's an easily more pleasing character for me than Barry Allen.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the true question is , who the fuck is gonna be the villain in the new movie?
> 
> 
> what is the movie about?



The moon.


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

I must make sure to have a beer in hand when the shipping shit storm begins.


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> The moon.



Arya Stark


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I was serious when I talked about her IQ.
> She rivals Csdabest.



this is pretty harsh, Csdabest is one the worst posters on the forum. stark is just a tsundere.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

Actually, first love always comes from the mother. It depends on what the kanji was used though.

EDIT: Oh wow, you guys wrote ten pages since then.  *reads for guilty pleasure*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Describe an independent woman.



An independent woman is a strong proud black woman who don't need no man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> The moon.



Finally a villain worthy of Naruto


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

Bender said:


> I grew up with Wally West through Justice League my love  so he's an easily more pleasing character for me than Barry Allen.







takL said:


> Arya Stark



I feel so loved today.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

lol a wet towel is more interesting than barry allen


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> please explain to me how it's apparent he's ending the manga because a movie?? *i could right a tldr on how retarded this post is but i won't bother*.



same back at this post


----------



## rac585 (Oct 10, 2014)

8 pages in a day....... oh.

why would pairings need a movie. yall are being mislead.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2014)

Are people still doubting that the manga is ending even though it is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Are people still doubting that the manga is ending even though it is



they're in denial


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

is hinata wearing Kimono in the movie!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lol a wet towel is more interesting than barry allen



Barry Allen:


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

I am nonplussed. *inserts smilie with a guy in black and white and cat ears which i forget the name atm*

edit: you changed images


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

hinata wearing Kimono?!


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 10, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



Yep TakL was right the poster wasn't a fake the official Naruto movie site just updated [x]


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

Hinata looks sleeveless to me.



ch1p said:


> edit: you changed images


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

Also Sasuke's outfit might be similar to Chuunin Exam one.

oh boi.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 10, 2014)

Kakashi has a new costume, hell yeah  Though  it looks like a black version of the new flak jackets?


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 10, 2014)

Hinata looks so elegant :33


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 10, 2014)

Why is Hinata the only one without a mission outfit? She looks like she's worried/waiting for someone...


----------



## Kusa (Oct 10, 2014)

Holy fuck, Sasuke 

Looking so badass


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

They all look good. Hinata is pretty beyond words, black suits Kakashi, Sasuke is cool... Dying for full images!


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 10, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Holy fuck, Sasuke
> 
> Looking so badass



And awesome, as expected


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 10, 2014)

I see Sasuke's sword is back too


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

so the mysterious woman is still secret lol ayame i know it is you


----------



## Plague (Oct 10, 2014)

The lady holding the towel could be Kushina from a flashback.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2014)

I just popped in this thread to say fuck Barry Allen. I liked it when he made his little cameo appearance; that was enough and all that was required. Then he came back and my interest in The Flash waned. Then he fucked up the multiverse and my interest in DC faded away. 

On topic. I'm wondering if much of the new people/worlds Kishimoto introduced was to give the anime team breathing room. With the moon falling, it seems as though focus will be placed on those things. 

Naruto's design, I'm not warm on. Should have given him longer hair or made him forsake the headband.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

i had a thought but now i think its true. 

hinata is kidnapped by the moon and naruto+co have to save her.







doesnt explain why she is put with the rest but oh well


----------



## Kusa (Oct 10, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> And awesome, as expected



Yes. Thats expected from our Uchiha Sasuke


----------



## Lovely (Oct 10, 2014)

The updated picture is flattering for Hinata. I'd like to see Sasuke's full design, as currently I'm not feeling it.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

so it's turbon.. wonderer arab pirate sasuke could still be true 

rapper sasuke is dead, though 

and lool, hinata was actually put in a kimono thingy as fans wanted her to be for so many years? 

and where the fuck is sasuke's/hinata's full sketch?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> same back at this post



nope i'm pretty sure my post is no where near as retarded as yours not even close, you clearly don't even know how the manga industry even works and yet once again you're out right stating things like they are facts, i mean don't you ever learn?


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 10, 2014)

Hinata's side profile is really throwing me out of wack, yo.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

well, at least it is confirmed he has a cap which is cool but no full body shot?

what kills me is the "coming soon" on his image when you click on it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2014)

I gotta admit, whoever designed Hinata in the movie looks to have done a good job  all the other charas look meh, i dont like Naruto's haircut neither


----------



## Harbour (Oct 10, 2014)

Sasuke's clothes looks like Akatsuki robe Itachi wore. Dat badass mofo.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 10, 2014)

whats this mystery woman you guys are talking about? 

anyone got a pic of towel girl? :33


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally an update from the website.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I just popped in this thread to say fuck Barry Allen.



I love how this is the only thing everyone agrees on in this thread.

Fuck pairings. Let's all bash Barry Allen.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> whats this mystery woman you guys are talking about?
> 
> anyone got a pic of towel girl? :33


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 10, 2014)

......did Hinata steal Tsunade's clothes?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe its like a sleeveless version of Neji's costume..isn't that like the Hyuuga type of uniform or whatever?  looks great from what i can say


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> nope i'm pretty sure my post is no where near as retarded as yours not even close, you clearly don't even know how the manga industry even works and yet once again you're out right stating things like they are facts, i mean don't you ever learn?



 manga doesnt even end on chapter 700 opting for 699 instead. it was said that the last chapters will have more pages and even kishi got about 7 assistants to help him on them so he can get the minimum requirement of pages for vol release. and please dont tell me you read the manga while thinking it isn't rushed at all?.

i am sorry but if you cant connect the dots, then your brain is wasted on you


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ......did Hinata steal Tsunade's clothes?



i think it is her clan clothes.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I love how this is the only thing everyone agrees on in this thread.
> 
> Fuck pairings. Let's all bash Barry Allen.



the fast guy?

i thought he was cool


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> the fast guy?
> 
> i thought he was cool



You are probably thinking about _the cool one._

There are more than one fast guys.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2014)

To me Hinata appears to be wearing a variant of her Part II design. And obviously her hair appears longer than ever.

I am liking Sasuke's clothes and that it looks like his head isn't entirely covered by his bandana. Nice to see he has a new sword with him.

As for Naruto's looks I'm warmed up to it, already liking it. (even that modenr-ish headband) Yeah I miss his spikey hair (bangs/locks) but if he grew it larger he would end up looking too much like Minato and I think Kishi knew that so he gave him this look which to me is like a call-back to Part I.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ......did Hinata steal Tsunade's clothes?



her big breasts need some rest 

maybe that is why she is sad. back pain 


why are you coming soon, movie chan?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

Edited le Sauce.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2014)

2008 one

if you scroll down, you can see bit more again of the chars

is Hinata praying?


----------



## Lace (Oct 10, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> You are probably thinking about _the cool one._
> 
> There are more than one fast guys.



You mean Wally?
Is it bad to like both?


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 10, 2014)

はじめての愛 does mean "first love", but it doesn't mean "someone's first/past love". It's more like "love for the first time". Like... A new love? A love for the first time ever? Doesn't have to be romance, can be any love. A discovery love?  Can you clarify this takl?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2014)

Sasuke looks like a fool.


----------



## Sage (Oct 10, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> 2008 one
> 
> if you scroll down, you can see bit more again of the chars
> 
> is Hinata praying?



 yeah looks like it.

she is also seems to be wearing a sleeveless top.. so doesn't look like its her on the sketch.


----------



## vered (Oct 10, 2014)

yea scrolling down you can see a bit more but we need a full pic of that part.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

Yep, looks like she's praying.



Darkhope said:


> はじめての愛 does mean "first love", but it doesn't mean "someone's first/past love". It's more like "love for the first time". Like... A new love? A love for the first time ever? Doesn't have to be romance, can be any love. A discovery love?  Can you clarify this takl?




He said the same.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

Sauce's head thingy seems like Itachi's headband / scarf tribute.


----------



## Mako (Oct 10, 2014)

Decompiling the flash file:>


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> manga doesnt even end on chapter 700 opting for 699 instead. it was said that the last chapters will have more pages and even kishi got about 7 assistants to help him on them so he can get the minimum requirement of pages for vol release. and please dont tell me you read the manga while thinking it isn't rushed at all?.
> 
> i am sorry but if you cant connect the dots, *then your brain is wasted on you*


the irony of this is pretty damn funny, someone who is more inept than a brick wall is questioning my intelligence you still haven't told me how it's apparent kishi is ending the manga because of a movie. i don't even know why i bother with you, when you claimed sasuke and hinata were promoted as main characters in RTN i shut you down, when you claim sasuke was a cash cow i shut you down, when you said kishimoto was just an employee and has no control over naruto i shut you down.

let me tell you this, part of the reason animes are created in the place is to promote the manga and boast sales, whatever an anime company or any third party company puts out, does not effect the manga, that's not how things work. it's highly unlikely kishimoto's decision to end the manga has anything to do with this movie, that's just common sense, if you actually knew anything about this industry you'd know that.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 10, 2014)

So, we wont see Hinata for 90% of movie time. Thats good.


----------



## Mako (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Azaleia (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh damn it. 

I just logged in and then click on the Hinata image, and suddenly a message of her picture was displayed. It lasted like 2 damn seconds so I could only read something like "having confidence" but I'm not sure.

Now I can't see the message anymore and it says I should log tomorrow!

DAMN IT ALL!!!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Yep, looks like she's praying.



Still hard to tell if she is wearing a sleevless cloth.

I think our best chance it to wait for something tomorrow, if this source is to be believed (sorry if it was posted already):


_本日はうずまきナルト誕生日！！
ナルト、おめでとう！
そして、明日発売の週刊少年ジャンプには映画情報満載です！
みなさん、是非チェックしてください(^O^)
Today is Uzumaki Naruto?s birthday!
Naruto, congratulations!
And tomorrow in the weekly shōnen jump will be launch more movie information-packed!
Gentlemen, come check out 
Source:_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2014)

*new signature intensifies*


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

If you register, there is this:


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 10, 2014)

the new 52 Wally West is better than all your faves


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *You have to sign-up to download those images from the site and also you have to collect chakra points from somewhere in the site by answering some questions. If you do the right choices, you'll gain some chakra points to buy those posters and download them in your device (PC, Android or iPhone). That's what I understood from that... *



thanks 

wait, i dont know japanese so i cant answer shit but i have money so i can buy but i cant read  ck



ch1p said:


> Sauce's head thingy seems like Itachi's headband / scarf tribute.



wait, he has no konoha headband at all


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

You can register multiple times. Someone who knows japanese can do this.



Addy said:


> wait, he has no konoha headband at all



I'm speaking of the headband thing. Itachi had it to the right as well. You couldn't see it straight forward. And he can have the protector somewhere else, or none at all. Ino doesn't wear the forehead protector anymore either.


----------



## Evilene (Oct 10, 2014)

Sasuke is wearing a satin scarf, so he can keep his edges laid. 

Also, Hinata and Sakura are so prettyful.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 10, 2014)

So it's a bandana and not a hat? And he has long hair now? 

That outfit really makes it look like he didn't go back to Konoha though, maybe he goes on a lone ronin atonement journey.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Oh damn it.
> 
> I just logged in and then click on the Hinata image, and suddenly a message of her picture was displayed. It lasted like 2 damn seconds so I could only read something like "having confidence" but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...



reps for trying 

show me how to log. i will screan cap it..... try to 

anyway, she still doesnt have the confidence.............. where the hell is the character development that supposedly happened in those years?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Sage said:


> yeah looks like it.
> 
> she is also seems to be wearing a sleeveless top.. so doesn't look like its her on the sketch.



there's a chance hinata has multiple designs like sakura and naruto or it's in fact someone else.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> It's the sea. Naruto will become a sailor and go out to sea alone and all pairings will be deconfirmed forever, the end



With Sasuke ofcourse 

Anyway Moon princess who Naruto will save when moon fall is a girl with red hair. Naruto marries her to spite all pairings


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> That outfit really makes it look like he didn't go back to Konoha though, maybe he goes on a lone ronin atonement journey.




You can't see Hinata's or Shikamaru's headbands either, so it's too early to say. However, I'd be fine with the ronin atonement journey way.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You can register multiple times. Someone who knows japanese can do this.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm speaking of the headband thing. Itachi had it to the right as well. You couldn't see it straight forward. And he can have the protector somewhere else, or none at all. Ino doesn't wear the forehead protector anymore either.



could he be anbu? :amazed


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *new signature intensifies*


i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> はじめての愛 does mean "first love", but it doesn't mean "someone's first/past love". It's more like "love for the first time". Like... A new love? A love for the first time ever? Doesn't have to be romance, can be any love. A discovery love?  Can you clarify this takl?



Not takL here... but for the record, that's what it sounds like to me as well.

'First love' as in 'the first person you got the hots for' would probably be more 初恋, methinks...


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Not takL here... but for the record, that's what it sounds like to me as well.
> 
> 'First love' as in 'the person you first got the hots for' would probably be more 初恋, methinks...




I asked takL and he said this:



> if it was written as 初恋　itd be the first crush but it says　はじめての(new/first ever) 愛(love)
> so i aint sure if its about shippings.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> there's a chance hinata has multiple designs like sakura and naruto or it's in fact someone else.



i wanna bet of the former, but the her praying suggests she is standing on the side lines so idk what the point of an alternative (combat ready) design would be?

man, people will get pissed if the towel girl is just......... some random towel girl XD


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> You can't see Hinata's or Shikamaru's headbands either, so it's too early to say. However, I'd be fine with the ronin atonement journey way.



It's not from the lack of headband, it's the theme of the outfit(That we can see), the bandana+cloak give me a wanderer vibe, it stands out amongst the others.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Not this is me with my crazy theories.



i had the same theory since they talked about hte moon and shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> the new 52 Wally West is better than all your faves



you just had to bring up new 52 wally, i would have negged you if you didn't disable.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> It's not from the lack of headband, it's the theme of the outfit(That we can see), the bandana+cloak give me a wanderer vibe, it stands out amongst the others.



still hope he is a wanderer or something like that but then he comes back to konoha for this mission.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wanna bet of the former, but the her praying suggests she is standing on the side lines so idk what the point of an alternative (combat ready) design would be?
> 
> man, people will get pissed if the towel girl is just......... some random towel girl XD



you tell me about it  nh were very sure that girl is hinata even though  the girl has light hair and spiky hair too .


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 10, 2014)

I thinks that the story will have a love story first time.


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Oct 10, 2014)

Sasuke is the new Jiraiya. Travels with Taka and writes books about the awesomeness of 'Naruto'


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> you just had to bring up new 52 wally, i would have negged you if you didn't disable.



didnt read the reboot but what is so bad about this new one?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> I thinks that the story will have a love story first time.



Yes, A LOVE OF THE EARTH

Please recycle


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 10, 2014)

What is Sasuke holding in his hand? His sword?


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> I thinks that the story will have a love story first time.



could be if hinata was kidnapped. idk why but for some reason, i think it will be like bleach with rukia being imprisoned and the others have to save her.


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok guys. So I logged with another name, and this time I decided to record it. The bastard message last less than 2 seconds so it's the only way I could read the text.

They have random messages, and this time I got this (sorry for any mistakes):



> 一つ言っておく
> 
> 人が終わる時は死ぬ時ではない。
> 信念をなくした時だ
> ...



Wise words. I like it. And I'll log in the page like crazy!!!!


----------



## Deynard (Oct 10, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> _本日はうずまきナルト誕生日！！
> ナルト、おめでとう！
> そして、明日発売の週刊少年ジャンプには映画情報満載です！
> みなさん、是非チェックしてください(^O^)
> ...



And we already know it because of scans, meh. Nothing new will be there ;/


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> you tell me about it  nh were very sure that girl is hinata even though  the girl has light hair and spiky hair too .



It comes to my mind that it could be:
Ino = best girl
Mei
Tsunade or someone else.

Everyone keeps saying: Oh I cant wait for the shipping shit storm. While posting a popcorn animated img. But you know what I think? I think they DO care about the shippings and are kind of projecting themselves.
There are a few people that are honest and dont give a crap.
Like me, however I do have my pairings that probably wont happen.

Addy: Yeah! it could happen man, think about it. Besides 99% naruto movies are about rescuing a freaking princess.

And first love could be related to the fact that bunny lady of the moon "loved his sons" and all that crap.


----------



## NW (Oct 10, 2014)

This movie gets my respect for being canon.

Better than some stupid filler BS considering the manga is ending.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Yes, A LOVE OF THE EARTH
> 
> Please recycle



oh god, that would be so cheesy. 

after they discover how important mother earth is, all of their powers combine to destroy the moon :rofl


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> はじめての愛 does mean "first love", but it doesn't mean "someone's first/past love". It's more like "love for the first time". Like... A new love? A love for the first time ever? Doesn't have to be romance, can be any love. A discovery love?  Can you clarify this takl?





mezzomarinaio said:


> Not takL here... but for the record, that's what it sounds like to me as well.
> 
> 'First love' as in 'the first person you got the hots for' would probably be more 初恋, methinks...





> if it was written as 初恋　itd be the first crush but it says　はじめての(new/first ever) 愛(love)
> so i aint sure if its about shippings.



so it's not talking about a first crush so sakura is ruled out and naruto fall in love with someone new maybe the mystery girl is the sketch who i still think might be hinata in an alternate costume. 

shit maybe it's just a metaphor? and it's completely unrelated to pairings.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Fusion said:


> This movie gets my respect for being canon.
> 
> Better than some stupid filler BS considering the manga is ending.



define canon. i think his role in this movie is like that in the other movies or some crap. idk, it's been said he has a big role but then bot but then he does but then he doesn't.

since the manga is ending, i would advise you to not give a shit about canon :/


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

people will hate me for this but they all look like shit. 

this whole movie poster/dvd like coloring is offsetting. i need anime colors or sketches


----------



## NW (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> define canon.


Canon is canon. Not up to opinion and debate. 'Course it ain't confirmed canon yet, but I have a feeling it will be.



> i think his role in this movie is like that in the other movies or some crap. idk, it's been said he has a big role but then bot but then he does but then he doesn't.


Doesn't really matter how involved he is. The movie is being advertised as a connection to the new era of Naruto and it shows the characters grown up. Kishimoto is more involved with this movie than the rest.



> since the manga is ending, i would advise you to not give a shit about canon :/


Why? 

Once the manga ends that leaves room for other stand-alone canon material that could explain stuff left unexplained in the manga.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Ok guys. So I logged with another name, and this time I decided to record it. The bastard message last less than 2 seconds so it's the only way I could read the text.
> 
> They have random messages, and this time I got this (sorry for any mistakes):
> 
> ...



That sounds a lot familiar to what Mifune told Hanzou during their fight in the war.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Doesn't really matter how involved he is. The movie is being advertised as a connection to the new era of Naruto and it shows the characters grown up. Kishimoto is more involved with this movie than the rest.




The stage play is part of the New Era project too. Do you think it is canon? 

We really need to be patient and see how this turns out.



Narutossss said:


> shit maybe it's just a metaphor? and it's completely unrelated to pairings.




I wouldn't be surprised if the mystery girl was Ino and had nothing to do with the pairings. Same with the scarf. Perhaps Naruto just looks out of the window and thinks "wow it's really cold out there" and puts on his scarf. 

But speculating is fun.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 10, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Not takL here... but for the record, that's what it sounds like to me as well.
> 
> 'First love' as in 'the first person you got the hots for' would probably be more 初恋, methinks...





Amanda said:


> I asked takL and he said this:
> 
> if it was written as 初恋　itd be the first crush but it says　はじめての(new/first ever) 愛(love)
> so i aint sure if its about shippings.



Ah! That's awesome. Thanks Mezzo and Amanda. ^^ so pretty much what I said:



Darkhope said:


> はじめての愛 does mean "first love", but it doesn't mean "someone's first/past love". It's more like "love for the first time". Like... A new love? A love for the first time ever? Doesn't have to be romance, can be any love. A discovery love?  Can you clarify this takl?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

damn you to hell sennin i was planning on using that drawing of naruto for my own sig it looks good you though.


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 10, 2014)

*The canonical of the movie is quite major for the series. Check this link out for more information, I put it in spoilers tag because it has many of them.*



*Spoiler*: __ 



*The comic is ending in five or six chapters
Scroll down to see the history of Naruto series... *


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 10, 2014)

ch1p said:


> If you register, there is this:



Sakura looks so pretty!


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the mystery girl was Ino and had nothing to do with the pairings. Same with the scarf. Perhaps Naruto just looks out of the window and thinks "wow it's really cold out there" and puts on his scarf.
> 
> But speculating is fun.



it all could be unrelated but it could be all connected too, i just happy there's enough info to actually speculate in here instead of spam.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 10, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *The canonical of the movie is quite major for the series. Check this like out for more information, I put it in spoilers tag because it has many of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I know which pairing is most cannon.


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Yep, looks like she's praying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hinata praying remind me of her doing same from Naruto Shippuden ending 22 (can't remember).


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't think the movie will be canon, I think it's an RtN scenario where character designs are canon(Like Sakura's parents) but the movie itself isn't, it sounds like your typical standalone Naruto movie story, Naruto and Sakura will probably take up most of the movie and fans of other characters hoping they have a big role will be disappointed.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Why?
> 
> Once the manga ends that leaves room for other stand-alone canon material that could explain stuff left unexplained in the manga.



well, think of it this way. this might be the last naruto story. forget what others say that this movie is special because it is canon. no, this movie is special because it might be the last naruto related media we will ever see for maybe years. forget about possibilties of new stories untold in the manga that will be told later. that is stuff we dont know might happen. hell, we will only get summaries of the movie after is aired until it is released on DVD about 8 months later. at that point, most of us wont give a shit and moved on. 

that is why until we get a summary of the movie by people who saw it and more trailers, i dont want to think about the canon or filler. just that this might be the last story of naruto. 

i would rather we go into this movie with that thought


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 10, 2014)

Another message (I'm not sure on this one, needs a better translation )



> 逃げて何もしない奴に
> 人は何もしてくれないしな
> 諦めなきゃ必ず救いがある。
> 
> ...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

if you go to the front page of the site and look at hinata close enough you'll notice she's wearing light lipstick, damn she's now showing a bit more skin and lipstick.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 10, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *The comic is ending in five or six chapters
> Scroll down to see the history of Naruto series... *


... that is beautiful


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Another message (I'm not sure on this one, needs a better translation )



thanks!!!!!!!!!! 

that is a weird line in doomsday. i mean, who would give up?


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Ok guys. So I logged with another name, and this time I decided to record it. The bastard message last less than 2 seconds so it's the only way I could read the text.
> 
> They have random messages, and this time I got this (sorry for any mistakes):
> 
> ...





Azaleia said:


> Another message (I'm not sure on this one, needs a better translation )


These are both just lines from the series. The first one is something Mifune says to Hanzou during their fight, and the second one Kakashi says to Obito when they're in the kamui dimension together.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> if you go to the front page of the site and look at hinata close enough you'll notice she's wearing light lipstick, damn she's now showing a bit more skin and lipstick.



"finding the confidence"

shows more skin and lipstick. 

prays and seems the only person who worried unlike the rest.

shows more skin and lipstick. 

...... why am i confused?


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Ok guys. So I logged with another name, and this time I decided to record it. The bastard message last less than 2 seconds so it's the only way I could read the text.
> 
> They have random messages, and this time I got this (sorry for any mistakes):
> 
> ...



those are hinata's words to naruto.

do these words only show when you click on a certin character?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

already on 32k views? didn't we just open this thread just the other day?


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 10, 2014)

I think Hinata becomes a nun or something.

Haha - a nun.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

i thought sasuke had chains?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> "finding the confidence"
> 
> shows more skin and lipstick.
> 
> ...



hey she made progress, it's better than nothing 











she's is preying her _hubby_ doesn't die on his teams suicide mission to stop the moon


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

That countdown is so depressing. IT'S NOT SOMETHING TO BE EXCITED ABOUT.


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> These are both just lines from the series. The first one is something Mifune says to Hanzou during their fight, and the second one Kakashi says to Obito when they're in the kamui dimension together.



Oh I see thank you very much!

Since my memory is pretty terrible, I'm just fascinated trying to find out what is written there. But it seems is just random messages


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2014)

So much teasing with Hinata's sketch, at this rate we are gonna get her design in parts.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> i thought sasuke had chains?



those chains are located lower down on his design, you just can't see them.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> hey she made progress, it's better than nothing
> she's is preying her _hubby_ doesn't die on his teams suicide mission to stop the moon



well, fans only saw her as a pair of tits so showing more of her tits and lipsticks is a natural development for her :/

though, i will either facepalm or lmao if she still hasn't asked naruto out explaining the whole "confidence" thing  XD


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 10, 2014)

The colours they chose for those images are kinda meh, the hair gloss effect looks off(like bad lighting rendering on 3d objects), all the colours look muted which makes the eyes duller(Most noticeable on Sakura) and Hinata's hair looks black instead of purple. 

I feel they should have gone either Kishi style or anime style like the Naruto and Sakura sketches.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> So much teasing with Hinata's sketch, at this rate we are gonna get her design in parts.



the same with sasuke bt at least, she has boobs to look at so it is ok to see them in parts 



Narutossss said:


> those chains are located lower down on his design, you just can't see them.



those better be pimp chains


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 10, 2014)

ch1p said:


> If you register, there is this:



I like their new look  I also like Naruto's short hair and outfit. 
 hope this movie has better and more serious plot than RtN


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> well, fans only saw her as a pair of tits so showing more of her tits and lipsticks is a natural development for her :/
> 
> though, i will either facepalm or lmao if she still hasn't asked naruto out explaining the whole "confidence" thing  XD


i disagree, she was the only one that stepped up to defend naruto when pain crucified him to the ground, at the risk of her own life and she helped naruto achieved ninshu as well during the war. you sell her short.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i disagree, she was the only one that stepped up to defend naruto when pain crucified him to the ground, at the risk of her own life and she helped naruto achieved ninshu as well during the war. you sell her short.



nah, i was reading naruto since even before that and i know how people remembered her back then. what she did  in hte pain arc/this arc are extra stuff for her fans.

most of the discussions i saw back then, fanart, and pretty much everything were "she has big tits. ew, sakura ".

which was just silly looking back at it XD


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 10, 2014)

*sigh*

People being retarded again. 

Is it actually possible for people to shut about garbage pairings like Naruto and Hinata? There really isn't anything substantial here to guess at any pairing becoming canon.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

It's not surprising that you are sick of pairings, considering you spent most of those +400 posts debating pairings in the HoU.


----------



## Fay (Oct 10, 2014)

I really hope Sasuke has a bigger role in this...I'll be disappointed if its RTN all over again


----------



## llazy77 (Oct 10, 2014)

My guess is this will be RTN like. And I also think the villian and plot will be shitty and generic too I see no reason to hype this movie at all.


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Oct 10, 2014)

This thread is hilarious.



You people read into this shit waaaaay too much, is fucking comical.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's not surprising that you are sick of pairings, considering you spent most of those +400 posts debating pairings in the HoU.


and 99% of his posts in here is complaining about others discussing pairings.


----------



## Sage (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> nah, i was reading naruto since even before that and i know how people remembered her back then. what she did  in hte pain arc/this arc are extra stuff for her fans.
> 
> most of the discussions i saw back then, fanart, and pretty much everything were "she has big tits. ew, sakura ".
> 
> which was just silly looking back at it XD



Hope Hinata's rockin tits and Sakura's giant ass help cushion the moons impact on earth...

Happy Birthday to Naruto indeed


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 10, 2014)

ShadowFox88 said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> You people read into this shit waaaaay too much, is fucking comical.



Shippers is as shippers do, mate.


----------



## calimike (Oct 10, 2014)

Official poster of Naruto - The Last movie


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 10, 2014)

I just read the last 15 pages, i'm crazy 

Hinata does have lipstick, I'm surprised. I'm not sure, but it does looks Hinata her a white shirt besides the kimono. And her eyes, I've said a long time ago about Hinata growing up and Kishi adding eyelashes.

Sakura's outfit chaged a little from Kishi's sketck (mainly the parts around her pants). Still, she looks pretty in both.

And Naruto scarf is really red, not orange 

And the "love" thing... no way we can evade the shipping part of the discussion


----------



## luffyq1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Idiots jumping to conclusions just like Rtn.


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 10, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> And the "love" thing... no way we can evade the shipping part of the discussion


I just... cannot comprehend how that would have anything to do with pairings really.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

it might not having anything to do with pairings but it still says first love so the pairing talk is perfectly justified.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

luffyq1 said:


> Idiots jumping to conclusions just like Rtn.



meh, i learned my mistake from shipping a long time ago. shippers now have the "we have to win" mentality. can't blame them. god knows how many hours they spent fapping to their pairing 

anyway, to stuff that is relevant....

i need full body of sasuke. hinata seems to be wearing what tsunade is wearing so i dont care. 

but sasuke seems to be wearing a cap and a bandana without konoha plate at all so far.


----------



## Fay (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> meh, i learned my mistake from shipping a long time ago. shippers now have the "we have to win" mentality. can't blame them. god knows how many hours they spent fapping to their pairing
> 
> anyway, to stuff that is relevant....
> 
> ...


So he might not be living in konoha...


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> it might not having anything to do with pairings but it still says first love so the pairing talk is perfectly justified.



Considering the movie is unlikely to be canon, it's not going to matter anyhow.


----------



## llazy77 (Oct 10, 2014)

ShadowFox88 said:


> Considering the movie is unlikely to be canon, it's not going to matter anyhow.



It wont be canon just some side story AU type of stuff like the other movies.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

I doubt the love quip is anything romantic related.



Addy said:


> meh, i learned my mistake from shipping a long time ago. shippers now have the "we have to win" mentality. can't blame them. god knows how many hours they spent fapping to their pairing



Speaks the guy who actually did buy a pairing doujinshi.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 10, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> I just... cannot comprehend how that would have anything to do with pairings really.


The thing is, there is the japanese word for *love* there in that official poster. LOVE. So the people who wish to discuss about that and think it is about him/her shipper are free to do it; we only don't have to call our mother names due shipping. We only have to respect each other. 

And here we have people from each side of the world and each one of us has a way to call/feel/understand "love" in our lives/culture.

So, I think we have no right to tell people to stop talking about shipping/love/whatever in this thread. I have no problem if some NS fan talk about it here. Ichihime, for example, she isn't in my ignore list, I never quote her posts telling she is wrong or something like that and she never made a bad comment about my posts or treated me bad, so that's ok for me.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

ShadowFox88 said:


> Considering the movie is unlikely to be canon, it's not going to matter anyhow.



lol the movie is canon we've gone over this already.


----------



## llazy77 (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lol the movie is canon we've gone over this already.



Its probably a marketing ploy they make you believe its canon by the wording but the movie wont be that important to the story and have the quality of all the other movies in this series. I mean all the movie have these marketing ploys about them being special and I dont think this one will be any different.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn, this thread exploded. 

Sasuke looks pretty swag, I like it. Naruto looks great too. I wish they'd change his stupid headband though. He ain't no basketball player. 

Little disappointed in Sakura. Her look doesn't really match the sketch we got. Rest just look meh. They're being pretty sneaky with Hinata though, bodes well for her fans. 

Looks like Ino/Kiba/Shino really are all dead though. RIP.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Fay said:


> So he might not be living in konoha...



that is what might happen. though, he comes back to konoha. 

i wouldnt make a big deal  of it since other character dont show their headbands on their heads. however, sasuke is different story for obvious reasons.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Speaks the guy who actually did buy a pairing doujinshi.



nope, i didn't. 

that sasuhina doujinshi was given to me by the guy who did it for free 

and sasuhina is a crack pairing. i am talking about the big 3 which i am sure you have at least witnessed 10 different memorable incidents involving them


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

You were offered one, that's not much better. 

ETA: da fuk at my avata being more dark I FORGOT TO COLOUR CORRECT.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

llazy77 said:


> Its probably a marketing ploy they make you believe its canon by the wording but the movie wont be that important to the story and have the quality of all the other movies in this series. I mean all the movie have these marketing ploys about them being special and I dont think this one will be any different.



why do you have to be so negative, naruto is ending with a timeskip movie, everyone's older, taller, new designs, new roles, clearly kishi put alot of work into this and so did the anime team. they strung together this whole new era project to celebrate the ending of the series. most series when they end get jack shit. bleach might not even get it's final arc animated. 

just enjoy it for what it is, does it really matter if it's cannon? though i personally believe it's cannon.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You were offered one, that's not much better.



how is free stuff not better?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 10, 2014)

I hope Shizune is in this movie. 

/unrealistic expectations


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> how is free stuff not better?



I would not accept free dog shit were it offered to me.


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

@Addy

Can't believe you're giving Ch1p the time of day dude.  Can't you see how mentally broken he's been by the number of people that loathe Sakura?


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I would not accept free dog shit were it offered to me.



oh, so it's just a personal preference thing? 

anyway, those people were the nicest group of people among shipping fans and i had fun looking at it (cant read japanese XD).


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I hope Shizune is in this movie.
> 
> /unrealistic expectations



holy shit, i totally forget she existed, took me a couple of seconds to remember who she was


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 10, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> The thing is, there is the japanese word for *love* there in that official poster. LOVE. So the people who wish to discuss about that and think it is about him/her shipper are free to do it; we only don't have to call our mother names due shipping. We only have to respect each other.
> 
> And here we have people from each side of the world and each one of us has a way to call/feel/understand "love" in our lives/culture.
> 
> So, I think we have no right to tell people to stop talking about shipping/love/whatever in this thread. I have no problem if some NS fan talk about it here. Ichihime, for example, she isn't in my ignore list, I never quote her posts telling she is wrong or something like that and she never made a bad comment about my posts or treated me bad, so that's ok for me.


See, you don't even know why the word would be there and what it truly stands for here, so there is no reason to prop up any pairings here. The fact that there are people willing to put others on their ignore lists for this means that this topic shouldn't be brought up at all from incredibly shallow evidence.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Bender said:


> @Addy
> 
> Can't believe you're giving Ch1p the time of day dude.  Can't you see how mentally broken he's been by the number of people that loathe Sakura?



wait, is Ch1p one of those pairing fans who get upset over the thought of others thinking of hinata in another character's hand?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh, so it's just a personal preference thing?
> 
> anyway, those people were the nicest group of people among shipping fans and i had fun looking at it (cant read japanese XD).


No, not personal preference at all. I was using "dog shit" literally, not as any sort of metaphor.    I think all non-ShikaTema pairings are varying levels of shit, pretty much. 

I was just poking the obvious hole in your "free stuff=better" insistence.   'Cause I'm an ass. 


Narutossss said:


> holy shit, i totally forget she existed, took me a couple of seconds to remember who she was


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> wait, is Ch1p one of those pairing fans who get upset over the thought of others thinking of hinata in another character's hand?



I got negged by Ch1p for the "Is Sakura still useless" thread ever being made.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Man who cares about pairings?

You guys should just enjoy the last bits of Naruto before they're gone forever.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> No, not personal preference at all.   I think all non-ShikaTema pairings are varying levels of shit, pretty much.
> 
> I was just poking the obvious hole in your "free stuff=better" insistence.   'Cause I'm an ass.


meh, i forgive you 


Bender said:


> I got negged by Ch1p for the "Is Sakura still useless" thread ever being made.


oh, he is one of "those" fans. same level as facelessman and narutossss. the later two dont neg but they share the same tardness lol


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

@Addy

Facelessman I'm meh with.  Ch1p is being silly with his dedication to the fail that is Sakura.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 10, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> See, you don't even know why the word would even be there and what it truly stands for here, so there is no reason to prop up any pairings here. The fact that there are people willing to put others on their ignore lists for this means that this topic shouldn't be brought up at all from incredibly shallow evidence.


I don't know, you don't know, so each member here has the right to especulate abiut that word and, if his/her especulation is about the pairing he/she likes, it's not you or me the person to tell him/her to stop it. 

We can talk about other things too, like, the villain, etc?


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man who cares about pairings?
> 
> You guys should just enjoy the last bits of Naruto before they're gone forever.



as i said,, so many people fapped to the big 3 pairings. time for one of them to get their reward... sasusaku fans will have a bitter sweet reward that is  90% bitter :/


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 10, 2014)

I want Naruto and Sasuke to miserably fail at saving the world and for Shizune, Shino, and Kurotsuchi to swoop in and save the day.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2014)

Bender said:


> @Addy
> 
> Facelessman I'm meh with.  Ch1p is being silly with his dedication to the fail that is Sakura.



i like itachi but i admit his faults 

seriously, though, what does he say?


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 10, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I don't know, you don't know, so each member here has the right to especulate abiut that word and, if his/her especulation is about the pairing he/she likes, it's not you or me the person to tell him/her to stop it.
> 
> We can talk about other things too, like, the villain, etc?


So let's talk about other things?

Do you just not understand why this topic should be avoided at all costs...?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> as i said,, so many people fapped to the big 3 pairings. time for one of them to get their reward... sasusaku fans will have a bitter sweet reward that is  90% bitter :/



why should any of them get rewarded?


this manga wasn't about romance, it was about action, adventure.


If anything Kishi should give all pairing fans the middle finger and have no pairings other than the ones 'he' himself wants.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 10, 2014)

Still pulling for ShinoXTenTen

I think it's gonna happen


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I ain't gonna hold shit against someone for liking "fake" pairings when the "real" pairings are as pathetic as the ones this manga offers.



i'll hold it against them when they call me a tard even though behinds closed doors they buy japanese naruto shit they can't even read, collect dolls and read fan fiction and all sort of creepy ass shit.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 10, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> this manga wasn't about romance, it was about action, adventure.



How can this manga be about adventure when they just spent two years standing around on the same battlefield?


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

@Addy

Search for the "Is Sakura still useless thread" and you'll find your answer. 

Ch1p I can't believe you're still acting this way dude.  I was on a total cool page with you and you're acting like this. 

Who will be teh villain in the movie? Gonna find it interesting who will still be the party that still hungers for conflict following the fourth ninja war.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> How can this manga be about adventure when they just spent two years standing around on the same battlefield?



blame the editors who wanted suck the money out of everyone 


I'm pretty sure if Kishi had more control of his own manga the dude would have finished the story already.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> How can this manga be about adventure when they just spent two years standing around on the same battlefield?



you do know only a couple of days has passed in manga


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 10, 2014)

I think the villain will be a bijuu who will, somehow, attract the moon. There is one I think that fit in that role.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 10, 2014)

The comic is ending in five or six chapters

劇場版『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』の本ポスタービジュアルが解禁されました！！ナルトの赤いマフラーと横向きのヒナタ！？キャッチコピーコピーにも注目です！宣伝K #劇場版NARUTO 

So apparently Naruto's scarf AND *Hinata* is important.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> you do know only a couple of days has passed in manga



Genre's about what the reader experiences.  Maybe it's only been a couple days to the characters, but to me it's been a whole lotta not adventurin'.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

Bender said:


> I got negged by Ch1p for the "Is Sakura still useless" thread ever being made.



Oh wow I negged you once, join the massive group this has happened to. I'm glad you remember your butthurt though. Lel peeps complaining about negs, it never ever gets old. 



Darkhope said:


> The comic is ending in five or six chapters
> 
> 劇場版『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』の本ポスタービジュアルが解禁されました！！ナルトの赤いマフラーと横向きのヒナタ！？キャッチコピーコピーにも注目です！宣伝K #劇場版NARUTO
> 
> So apparently Naruto's scarf AND *Hinata* is important.



It talks about Naruto's red muffler and Hinata being seen in profile or to the side banner (I can't tell and google translate doesn't tell me either). The two things aren't explicitly related, but there is the vagueness of the two statments having a 'and' between them and being in the same phrase. I don't know japanese besides the very, very bare minimum. I bet even google translate is better than me.


----------



## llazy77 (Oct 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> The comic is ending in five or six chapters
> 
> 劇場版『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』の本ポスタービジュアルが解禁されました！！ナルトの赤いマフラーと横向きのヒナタ！？キャッチコピーコピーにも注目です！宣伝K #劇場版NARUTO
> 
> So apparently Naruto's scarf AND *Hinata* is important.



and it begins


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> The comic is ending in five or six chapters
> 
> 劇場版『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』の本ポスタービジュアルが解禁されました！！ナルトの赤いマフラーと横向きのヒナタ！？キャッチコピーコピーにも注目です！宣伝K #劇場版NARUTO
> 
> So apparently Naruto's scarf AND *Hinata* is important.



That be a badass looking scarf Naruto sports too.  Reminds me of Shinobi PS2's Hotsuma.

@Ch1p

I don't care about the neg, it's just your anger at the thread topic amuses me.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 10, 2014)

It says the scarf is pointing towards Hinata (or that she is sideways?) and then to look at the side text................ 
I think I got that right?


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 10, 2014)

llazy77 said:


> and it begins



I think the phrase you're looking for is "and it ends."


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> It says the scarf is pointing towards Hinata (or that she is sideways?) and then to look at the side text................
> I think I got that right?



Gonna be interesting to see how Hinata is a prominent figure to the movie plot this time around. Her role was minimal in the second Naruto Shippuden movie.

I'm guessing that Naruto left on a journey at the end of the manga and Hinata gave him that scarf.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

Bender said:


> That be a badass looking scarf Naruto sports too.  Reminds me of Shinobi PS2's Hotsuma.
> 
> @Ch1p
> 
> I don't care about the neg, it's just your anger at the thread topic amuses me.



Says the guy who remembers the thread where i negged him, my supposed anger of it, and complains about it months (?) later.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> The comic is ending in five or six chapters
> 
> 劇場版『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』の本ポスタービジュアルが解禁されました！！ナルトの赤いマフラーと横向きのヒナタ！？キャッチコピーコピーにも注目です！宣伝K #劇場版NARUTO
> 
> So apparently Naruto's scarf AND *Hinata* is important.



lol anime team are you want to troll the couples!? first sakura now hinata lol they even say (The fans want to dig at it) wow so it looks the story not even canon , they want to play with fans


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

The biggest amazement next to Hinata being a plot point is Sai also being there on that poster. Anxious to know what he presents to the story.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Says the guy who remembers the thread where i negged him, my supposed anger of it, and complains about it months (?) later.



if i was you i'd put bender on ignore, it's better trust me..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> The comic is ending in five or six chapters
> 
> 劇場版『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』の本ポスタービジュアルが解禁されました！！ナルトの赤いマフラーと横向きのヒナタ！？キャッチコピーコピーにも注目です！宣伝K #劇場版NARUTO
> 
> So apparently Naruto's scarf AND *Hinata* is important.



or maybe you're looking way into stuff .


the scarf could be a symbol that maybe Hinata dies


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 10, 2014)

Er'rybody gettin' trolled by the movie twitter account.  First it was NS, then NH.  Face it Big 3 shippers, it's just usin' you to fuel the hype machine.


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

Seriously, what the shit is it with you and insulting people because you're not right?

@Sennin of Hardwork

Called it.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2014)

Bender said:


> @Addy
> 
> Can't believe you're giving Ch1p the time of day dude.  Can't you see how mentally broken he's been by the number of people that loathe Sakura?





all those years I though ch1p is a girl. :amazed


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

IS THIS HAPPENING.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Er'rybody gettin' trolled by the movie twitter account.  First it was NS, then NH.  Face it Big 3 shippers, it's just usin' you to fuel the hype machine.



well deserved I say.


If you're looking forward to a movie over something stupid like canonizing a ship then you got into a manga for the wrong reasons and devalue the characters as nothing more than a normal romance manga.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 10, 2014)

Bender said:


> Gonna be interesting to see how Hinata is a prominent figure to the movie plot this time around. Her role was minimal in the second Naruto Shippuden movie.
> 
> I'm guessing that Naruto left on a journey at the end of the manga and Hinata gave him that scarf.




That would be a pretty good explanation for Sasuke's words about "if he's not here," he's had to be the right-hand guy/bodyguard for Kakashi in Naruto's place for however long Naruto's been gone on that journey.


And now he's returning home in time for the sky to literally be falling. Konoha: the more things change, the more they stay the same. He comes home to Pain crushing the village, he comes home to the Moon crushing the village.

So long as Hinata doesn't sacrifice herself trying to juuken the Moon's chakra paths after it has defeated Naruto, I think everything'll be alright.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

WHERE ARE THE TRANSLATORS. I'M GETTING FOOD SO I CAN GO THROUGH THIS NIGHT.


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

Hussain said:


> all those years I though ch1p is girl. :amazed



No fucking way?! 

Ch1p is a chick?  Always sounded like a man by the way she conversed er'body.


----------



## luffyq1 (Oct 10, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Er'rybody gettin' trolled by the movie twitter account.  First it was NS, then NH.  Face it Big 3 shippers, it's just usin' you to fuel the hype machine.



It's rare to see someone with a brain in this thread. Idiots keep taking the ship bait and running away with it.


----------



## Derezzed (Oct 10, 2014)

Holy fuck, look at the fights happening already. Some fucking trolling is about to go down, only 4 more weeks to go. 

What a time to be alive!


----------



## insane111 (Oct 10, 2014)

Shut UUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPP

my brain is melting reading these posts, time to alt+F4


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jesus Christ.

Some of you are more worried about what couple is going to be in the movie rather than if the movie looks interesting or will, I don't know, GOOD?!

Holy shit.

Take a step back.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 10, 2014)

I only see one person here getting ass hurt and insulting people over fucking parings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

ShadowFox88 said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> Some of you are more worried about what couple is going to be in the movie rather than if the movie looks interesting or will, I don't know, GOOD?!
> 
> ...



they invested so much time on their pairings that they forgot about reality and just focused on who will be with who


I feel bad for them man. At the end of the day this is just a movie and Naruto is just a fictional manga. 

I remember a time when pairings and fans of em used to just have fun and be a fun topic to discuss. I've noticed in this fanbase we have so many entitled people thinking that just because they watched all of Naruto, they deserve their ship to be acknowledged by writers.


A real fan of that  gives no fuck if it becomes real or not but that they enjoy loving said ship.


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 10, 2014)

ShadowFox88 said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> Some of you are more worried about what couple is going to be in the movie rather than if the movie looks interesting or will, I don't know, GOOD?!
> 
> ...


I've tried to tell people that they shouldn't give a shit about the pairings, since the topic should be avoided at all costs, yet people still want to act like their pairing is the only one that isn't one sided... for what reason? Why can't the rabid shipping just tone down some more?


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> they invested so much time on their pairings that they forgot about reality and just focused on who will be with who
> 
> 
> I feel bad for them man. At the end of the day this is just a movie and Naruto is just a fictional manga.
> ...



I was agreeing with this until the bolded.



This was NEVER the case.

It was always Team NS/NH/SS.


----------



## om0cha (Oct 10, 2014)

I get the sinking feeling that the red string of fate mythology is somehow being incorporated in that red muffler. Helped along by the fact that the deity in charge of tying the string is related to the moon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2014)

Everybody going whole ham in this thread  I thought only Ichihimelove was so annoying.

I honestly hope Hinata don't stay at home like a good mom, and contributes to the movie with the other characters. This is her big chance to stand out and show her growth, not in waiting, but in taking action.

Her and Naruto can do the Love Love Sekiha Tenkyouken all they want at the end, just have Hinata-chan be an active participant in the story plz


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

ShadowFox88 said:


> *It was always Team NS/NH/SS*.



so what you're saying is it became Twilight?


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 10, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Everybody going whole ham in this thread  I thought only Ichihimelove was so annoying.
> 
> I honestly hope Hinata don't stay at home like a good mom, and contributes to the movie with the other characters. This is her big chance to stand out and show her growth, not in waiting, but in taking action



Agreed.

It would be counter to her character arc in the manga, I think. She took bold action against Pain. And then she fought hard and was resilient in the war. She speaks about standing side by side with Naruto, and then fulfills those intentions in a literal sense. She shouts encouraging speeches to the entire Ninja world and they follow her, and she pushes her physicality to new limits performing Juuken techniques she couldn't accomplish before.

And now she would stand around and pray for some other hero's success instead of fighting by their side? That'd be some pretty crap writing, super inconsistent with what Kishimoto uses her character for


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I remember a time when pairings and fans of em used to just have fun and be a fun topic to discuss.



*footage not found*

Pairing debates have always been vicious, let's not kid ourselves


----------



## Plague (Oct 10, 2014)

EVERYONE! Everyone, let's just calm down! We must maintain our DIGNITY! DIGNITY I TELL YOU!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

wow 10+ pages since I posted 



Elicit94 said:


> I've tried to tell people that they shouldn't give a shit about the pairings, since the topic should be avoided at all costs, yet people still want to act like their pairing is the only one that isn't one sided... for what reason? Why can't the rabid shipping just tone down some more?



And yet all you talk about is pairings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> *footage not found*
> 
> Pairing debates have always been vicious, let's not kid ourselves



crack pairing fans I guess then


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> crack pairing fans I guess then



Join the SakuHina ship, zero drama zone.


----------



## Plague (Oct 10, 2014)

But pairings are fun and exciting to discuss! It's like gambling. (I betted my sister 10 bucks on the NS vs. NH thing)


----------



## ch1p (Oct 10, 2014)

I like how Elicit wasn't allowed to be orange and sparkly. Shame on you. Shame on your cow.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 10, 2014)

Jesus fuck this thread got insufferable, Mods should just preemptively move this to the HoU since this is basically becoming pairing debate thread v2, same people, same arguments, same shit.


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> *footage not found*
> 
> Pairing debates have always been vicious, let's not kid ourselves



Since this is coming from Gabzilla  I definitely believe it. I can't remember back when I was hardcore about pairing shit that anyone who wasn't on my side got chomped to pieces. 

Honestly, I'm indifferent as a mofo to pairing stuff. 




> Join the SakuHina ship, zero drama zone.



I have seen the light.


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> > I've tried to tell people that they shouldn't give a shit about the pairings, since the topic should be avoided at all costs, yet people still want to act like their pairing is the only one that isn't one sided... for what reason? Why can't the rabid shipping just tone down some more?
> 
> 
> 
> And yet all you talk about is pairings.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2014)

So are we getting more info tomorrow?



Bender said:


> I have seen the light.



Just as planned


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Plague said:


> But pairings are fun and exciting to discuss! It's like gambling. (I betted my sister 10 bucks on the NS vs. NH thing)




It is gambling 


also I think you should have betted more than that 

like your souls 




gabzilla said:


> Join the SakuHina ship, zero drama zone.



seeing the new look Sakura has which makes her hot making out with Hinata is very tempting 



I hope the moon woman gets to talk


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

so we've moved from pairings to complaining about pairings? lol


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 10, 2014)

hinata turned into a nun


----------



## Plague (Oct 10, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It is gambling
> 
> 
> also I think you should have betted more than that
> ...



Lmao it'd be hard to buy candy with a soul instead of ten bucks xDDD


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 10, 2014)

jk 


she looks more like the head of the hyuga clan now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Plague said:


> Lmao it'd be hard to buy candy with a soul instead of ten bucks xDDD




Satan can get you all the candy you want if you give him your soul 



Selina Kyle said:


> hinata turned into a nun



*priestess*


this is now Inuyasha


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Link/Agatha is best ship. Would collect bugs for. 

Also fuck all the people hating on Barry Allen, bitches ain't shit.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

Bender said:


>



Oh, have I actually bring up any in this thread? At most it is a random convo with Addy. Feel free to find it.


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Oh, have I actually bring up any in this thread? At most it is a random convo with Addy. Feel free to find it.



I didn't mean you. I meant Elicit. I was just laughing at how right you were about 'em.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

so is there even a mod in this thread anymore?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

I wonder if the Hyuugas have something to do with the movie. 



Bender said:


> I didn't mean you. I meant Elicit. I was just laughing at how right you were about 'em.


Ah, I see


----------



## Bender (Oct 10, 2014)

@Haruka Katana

If Hyuga's get talked about it'll likely talk about the originator of their bloodline limit and what legacy they left behind.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

Bender said:


> @Haruka Katana
> 
> If Hyuga's get talked about it'll likely talk about the originator of their bloodline limit and what legacy they left behind.



I was thinking that their names are someewhat related to the moon. But yeah that could be a possibility too.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 10, 2014)

I come here for news about the movie and instead had to waddle through several dozen threads of shipping wars. ~_~ Screw this, I'll just stalk takL or something.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

> ついに、週刊少年ジャンプでの連載完結が発表された「NARUTO -ナルト-」。
> 12月6日公開の本作『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』のタイトルが示す本当の意味とは？
> 
> ナルトを愛する皆さんの連載完結に対する想いと公開する映画への期待のコメントを募集します！
> ...



Has anyone seen this yet? I din bother to read through everything. I want to share how I feel but what the is with the "enabling cookies" shit??? 

EDIT: nvm I think it's fixed


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 10, 2014)

Whelp. I'm confused, this movie isn't canon or what? I saw lot of people claim that it is then some people says otherwise 

from what I've gathered, Kishi just gave some ideas and sketches while the movie people wrote the script (because Kishi is a mangaka, not a movie person whatever), and then  it was also said that this movie is supposed to fill the gap between the last manga chapter and an epilogue in the storyline.




question is: should i treat this movie the same anime as filler or what?


----------



## Tangle (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm also confused to how involved Kishi is since he isn't doing the script. I think it's odd to give a manga such a sudden ending right before a filler movie tho?


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> question is: should i treat this movie the same anime as filler or what?




It's hard to give any certain answers yet. It could be as good as canonical, it could turn out to be just more filler. We really need to wait till we have more complete knowledge.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2014)

Gipsy Danger said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It would be counter to her character arc in the manga, I think. She took bold action against Pain. And then she fought hard and was resilient in the war. She speaks about standing side by side with Naruto, and then fulfills those intentions in a literal sense. She shouts encouraging speeches to the entire Ninja world and they follow her, and she pushes her physicality to new limits performing Juuken techniques she couldn't accomplish before.
> 
> And now she would stand around and pray for some other hero's success instead of fighting by their side? That'd be some pretty crap writing, super inconsistent with what Kishimoto uses her character for



Uh...i'm not gonna say Kishi knows anything about writing her in any sense, otherwise this manga to me would have been very different after the Chuunin exams. but my viewpoint was that maybe since it is somebody else writing the script, it'll be different atleast for this movie.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 10, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> Whelp. I'm confused, this movie isn't canon or what? I saw lot of people claim that it is then some people says otherwise
> 
> from what I've gathered, Kishi just gave some ideas and sketches while the movie people wrote the script (because Kishi is a mangaka, not a movie person whatever), and then  it was also said that this movie is supposed to fill the gap between the last manga chapter and an epilogue in the storyline.
> 
> ...



Supposedly Kishimoto has some position like "Chief Super Overwatcher of Plotliness and Inaccuracies"

Which, to me... isn't that reassuring. I seem to recall he held a similar role for RtN, and that was literally balls. But it's up in the air. We may never know how in-line it is with Kishimoto's vision for the series' continuation.

What we can assume however, is that at least the screenwriters already know the ending of the manga and maybe that can help keep speculation/inconsistent characterization to a minimum?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2014)

Movies sometimes make the characters do OOC stuff or even behave differently to how they've developed in canon (RtN is an example), that is how we tell they are filler in that way and not affect the manga.

So far the only canon things in this movie are the characters's designs.


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 10, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> Whelp. I'm confused, this movie isn't canon or what? I saw lot of people claim that it is then some people says otherwise
> 
> from what I've gathered, Kishi just gave some ideas and sketches while the movie people wrote the script (because Kishi is a mangaka, not a movie person whatever), and then  it was also said that this movie is supposed to fill the gap between the last manga chapter and an epilogue in the storyline.
> 
> ...



EDIT:

P.S: some neutral (from pairings) or atleast rational shippers, answer this pls. my head is exploding from all the :

pairing 1: hey X and Y are standing together in the movie. the movie is canon so XY is totes gonna happen
pairing 2: lol, only manga is canon, movie is fillerz dream on hahahaha but have you seen it? X and Z are hinted to be connected in the movie, suck that XY
pairing 1: huh, that's just pairing tease from anime/movie people, movie is not canon anyway so who cares?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> Whelp. I'm confused, this movie isn't canon or what? I saw lot of people claim that it is then some people says otherwise



Since its after the manga, its sort of like a DBZ deadzone situation where it could have happened in the area the manga doesn't talk about. I think Kishimoto does, unlike the rest of the movies, want people to consider it canon regardless of whether or not he directly wrote it. Cause he certainly isn't giving a good ending without it with less than 5 chapters to go now.

Unlike RTN, which was based on going to another world where OOC shit happened everywhere, this is based on the real series, and not just some 'what if some bad guy came while the canon story was supposed to be focusing on actual story" shit.

If there are any pairing garbage in this movie, i think its fine to assume it the actual outcome.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








sakura in the sketch looked prettier 


but so many expressions


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 10, 2014)

I came back from my job , I found more than 20 pages for pairing debates !!

they're wasting their time for something is already obviously confirmed in manga


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 10, 2014)

I will believe Hinata is important when I see it, don't people remember RtN? 

However it does seem like on some level this movie is pushing the romance subplot, maybe I'm just biased because 'the moon is falling' sounds boring as hell considering it effectively happened a couple of times in the war arc.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

so hinata is wearing a kimono hum? if it's a similar design to tsunade we might get some serious boobage


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 10, 2014)

Mr Horrible said:


> I will believe Hinata is important when I see it, don't people remember RtN?



her position indicates that she doesn't have important role in movie

she just pray and waiting for naruto and her friends to come home safe 



Narutossss said:


> so hinata is wearing a kimono hum? if it's a similar design to tsunade we might get some serious boobage



so she is wearing kimono and sleeveless and mysterious woman is wearing T-shirt and gloves


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2014)

Comes in and deletes the big pairing argument after it already ended, I am the best mod


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> Comes in and deletes the big pairing argument after it already ended, I am the best mod



still does his job faster than cops


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> Comes in and deletes the big pairing argument after it already ended, I am the best mod



I'm waiting you to come here


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> still does his job faster than cops



implying cops even do their jobs


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg already trashed the pairing debate. don't start another one ichihimelove

SO I guess I think I could treat this movie canon only when it is consistent with the manga's ending and epilogue? i'm fine with this


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> Comes in and deletes the big pairing argument after it already ended, I am the best mod



Good thing I read it already, enough lulz for today.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> implying cops even do their jobs



does going for donuts count as doing their jobs ?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> so she is wearing kimono and sleeveless and mysterious woman is wearing T-shirt and gloves


still doesn't prove it's not hinata. naruto, sakura even tenten have both mission and causal designs, that kimono is probably hinata's mission gear and she might also have a causal design, so until her sketches come out we would know for sure


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 10, 2014)

@Haruka Katana: tbh it was entertaining and lulz-worthy at first, then it became really annoying as it continued to span for more than 20 pages in this thread 

and in this thread I was hoping to ease my confusion about the canonity status of this movie


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> does going for donuts count as doing their jobs ?



it's their only job.


keeping the stores clean of donuts, a job well done i'd say.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> it's their only job.
> 
> 
> keeping the stores clean of donuts, a job well done i'd say.



god bless those officers 


just like god bless this Naruto movie signaling how important the moon is


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> So...the Naruto twitter page posted something...
> 
> I'm not even going to say anything, because any mistake could lead to a mess.
> 
> ...



lol that's the exact twitter post that started all that


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, so I'll delete it then, is just a comment anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Oh, so I'll delete it then, is just a comment anyway.



to us normal folks it is 


never forget


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> So...the Naruto twitter page posted something...
> 
> I'm not even going to say anything, because any mistake could lead to a mess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

sorry aza i just had to couldn't help it.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Geg said:


> lol that's the exact twitter post that started all that



No it's not. That never happened. It's all baleeted now. 

Dibs on going first: NaruHina confirmed?????? First love?????


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> @Haruka Katana: tbh it was entertaining and lulz-worthy at first, then it became really annoying as it continued to span for more than 20 pages in this thread
> 
> and in this thread I was hoping to ease my confusion about the canonity status of this movie



Yeah it is kinda annoying 

Whether the movie is canon or not is up to you I'll say. Kishi is involved in it, but the script isn't by him. Also the movie does not effect the manga in any way, because this took place between the "blank period" so it is safe to say the manga will have an epilogue, the movie simply connected the dots for you.


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 10, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> No it's not. That never happened. It's all baleeted now.
> 
> Dibs on going first: NaruHina confirmed?????? First love?????


Do not get misled by moronic advertisers.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, otherwise it would be a giant orgy if you go by first love.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

I thought I heard someone say he/she's done with the thread.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 10, 2014)

I doubt this has any new information (not an official source; just a news article about it) but anyone who can translate might want to confirm.


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm too bored to actually go through with my words.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 10, 2014)

so is anyone else here sending a comment on the movie website about naruto ending? i just send one, no trolling or whining or ranting, i send a quick comment about enjoying the ride and looking forward to the movie. who knows maybe the anime guys will send a hand full of them to kishi to read.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2014)

So.

Canon, not canon, is anything clear yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Luiz said:


> So.
> 
> Canon, not canon, is anything clear yet?



nothing is clear broham


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 10, 2014)

I wasn't here where all the fighting was taking place so I had no idea. Sorry 

I think is a safe bet to just wait till the end of the manga. I think RTN teach us how good the advertisement department in Pierrot is at hyping everyone with...1-2 minutes of Charasuke and his perfume. They're my heroes.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> so is anyone else here sending a comment on the movie website about naruto ending? i just send one, no trolling or whining or ranting, i send a quick comment about enjoying the ride and looking forward to the movie. who knows maybe the anime guys will send a hand full of them to kishi to read.



I sent mine  I hope Kishi reads it 

Yall should send too.


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I doubt this has any new information (not an official source; just a news article about it) but anyone who can translate might want to confirm.



Well, just that the pose of Hinata is shocking, and that the scarf Naruto wears is important for the movie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2014)

Link to the movie website?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 10, 2014)

Dear Keesh,

Rippin' yarn, partner.  I been readin' for damn near eight years now, and while I can't say they've all been good years, I can say they all were 365 day years, 'ceptin' for the leap years I suppose.  But let me just put this out there, an' I hope ya don't mind a little constructive criticism on my behalf, but I been thinkin' you really shoulda, I guess around 2009 or somesuch, have changed the name of your manga to "Gai" an' made him the main character.  'Cause, let's face it, he's far superior to that self-righteous li'l twink Naruto you currently got runnin' the show.  Remember the time he punched the shit outta that shark man for twitchin' his finger?  His finger!  That was pretty swell, I woulda liked some more of that.  But hey, that's just me nitpicking.  I guess the point I'ma tryin' to make here is that, in spite of all the shit I've given ya over the years, I'm still here.  And that says somethin'.  Maybe it says more about me than it does about your manga, but it sure says something all the same.  But thank you for everything, and best of luck in your future endeavors whatever they may be.  Perhaps fishin', or chess.  Lord knows you have the pacing for such hobbies.

Regards,
ItNeverRains


----------



## om0cha (Oct 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I doubt this has any new information (not an official source; just a news article about it) but anyone who can translate might want to confirm.



I can give it a go. Doesn't seem to be new information - it looks like a collation of things that have already been said on this forum, with some opinion thrown in:

- Manga ending in volume 50. Movie coming out after that.
- Movie poster released.
- Comments that Naruto's design shows a matured main character who has gone through many trials in his goal to become the strongest ninja. 
- In the movie the moon is coming closer and meteorites falling to earth
- Poster advertising the suggestive line 'The last story is the first love'
- Says it is noticeable/impressionable that Hinata is the only one facing away.
- Naruto's red muffler is a key item to the story (bit confused here, not sure if it's just hopeful that it becomes a key item and that fans are paying close attention to this).

また、ナルトが首に巻いている赤いマフラーは本作のストーリーの鍵を握るアイテムになっている*といい、ファンは注目しておきたい*。Anyone know what this does to the sentence? 

Sorry for the lack of proficiency


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 10, 2014)

Gotten used to the designs, Sasuke looks badass, Nardo not looking too bad himself, and the plot doesn't seem too bad. 



insane111 said:


> NaruHina is confirmed at 1man1jar.org, you should all go there and watch the entire video



I knew I shouldn't have and I still did. Of all the things I missed in the 30 pages out of nowhere, why couldn't I have missed this?



ASYM638 said:


> *The canonical of the movie is quite major for the series. Check this link out for more information, I put it in spoilers tag because it has many of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was amazing.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 11, 2014)

om0cha said:


> - Manga ending in volume 50. Movie coming out after that.



How does the manga ends in volume 50, and it's in the 72 already!


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 11, 2014)

Volume 50 of jump 2014.


----------



## om0cha (Oct 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> How does the manga ends in volume 50, and it's in the 72 already!



Shounen jump issue 50. The magazine, not manga volume


----------



## Midaru (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man who cares about pairings?
> 
> You guys should just enjoy the last bits of Naruto before they're gone forever.



I'm enjoying it all 



ichihimelove said:


> I came back from my job , I found more than 20 pages for pairing debates !!
> 
> they're wasting their time for something is already obviously confirmed in manga



I guess this manga couldn't end without some pairing battle.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...there have been already; two, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Mutsumix has a review up for the 2008 one; apparently, it featured Orochimaru sending a group of Sushi Ninja to feed Sakura, Lee and Chouji some strange medicine that turned them all selfish and made them go against the others, Kakashi riding a water motorbike and other, er, 'attractions'.
> 
> Most notable for me was the sudden, random song about how great and wonderful and cool Sasuke is, apropos absolutely nothing.



I don't know what this even is, but I do know I have to see it.:sanji


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 11, 2014)

This is what happens when I sleep.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 11, 2014)

theory on the scarf and the movie:


*Spoiler*: __ 




this is gonna be

an attack on titan x naruto crossover 






there, i said it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Midaru said:


> I'm enjoying it all
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this manga couldn't end without some pairing battle.



I'm sure you are


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 11, 2014)

Nothing new here but notice how there is now a gap between the sketches. They seemed pretty serious on who are the main characters and the sides.


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

this thread doesn't have manga spoilers right. i dont want to read through this and get to someone talking about something that hasn't happened in the anime yet.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 11, 2014)

Lork Le Mork said:


> this thread doesn't have manga spoilers right. i dont want to read through this and get to someone talking about something that hasn't happened in the anime yet.



The movie itself is one big spoiler though.

Other than that spoilers are usually deleted. But there are spams that you might need to go through


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 11, 2014)

i'm sorry if this post upsets some posters lol elicit but fuck it. but i find it ironic that some posters frown on any kind of discussion on relationships even when it's relevant like the _first love_ thing, when the director of this movie has like a 100% track record of directing anime works with female leads, pretty much all the animes he's directed have female leads and most of them have alot of romance in them, hell one of the animes he directed has romance in the title. 

what i'm trying to say is why would studio pierrot put a guy that's never worked on naruto before that specializes in romance, female centric stories and even strong female leads which sounds like the complete fucking opposite of naruto.

why hire a guy like that to direct a naruto movie unless dear god forbid the women might actually do something and there could actually be some romance in the script thus it was an appropriate choice for director?

look at some of the shit he's directed women do actually do shit.

*Spoiler*: __ 












who knows maybe hinata isn't on that posters for show maybe she actually plays a central role in the movie and does stuff and maybe there's some romance as well

just my two cents.


----------



## Midaru (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm sure you are



 don't be sad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Lork Le Mork said:


> this thread doesn't have manga spoilers right. i dont want to read through this and get to someone talking about something that hasn't happened in the anime yet.



most of the forums have spoilers noob.


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> most of the forums have spoilers noob.



lol not in the episode discussions


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 11, 2014)

Even if you are supposed to expect romance in this movie, there is really no guarantee that it's going to make a pairing canon and all "evidence" pointing towards a canon pairing in the movie is incredibly shallow or just not there at all. Also, logic dictates that you would have to discuss the developments that have happened in the manga when speculating if a pairing is going to be canon or not, so it's best to just avoid that type of discussion in this thread and keep it at the HoU.


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> The movie itself is one big spoiler though.



oh...


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why should any of them get rewarded?
> 
> 
> this manga wasn't about romance, it was about action, adventure.
> ...



honestly speaking, from the looks of it, it seems the manga will end with no pairings leaving it to the movie so kishi can get more people to see it 

i wont be the least surprised if that is what will happen seeing how the manga looks like nothing more than a  fucking copout for the movie  by now......  especially if the moon has what we manga readers,  think it will have


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> most of the forums have spoilers noob.


Not in Konoha TV section. It's quite strict in here.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 11, 2014)

Would lol if it turns out that the woman who hands Naruto that scarf is an original character for the movie.


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 11, 2014)

> 「最後の物語は、はじめての愛」
> "The last story is, the start of love/the beginning of love"
> はじめての愛does mean “first love”, but it doesn’t mean “someone’s first/past love” (that would be written like this 初恋). It’s more like “love for the first time”. Like… A new/discovery love/a love for the first time ever. It can be romantic, although not limited to. So it’s really “The last story is love for the first time/start of love”. Not “it’s about someone’s first crush/love”.
> 
> Translated by mezzomarinaio and takL from Naruto forums.



Also, even if for some reason this is supposed to point to NH, you wouldn't be able to take the developments that happened in the manga with your pairing to declare victory. So... Naruto would have a new love for Hinata years after the current events of the manga? See, that would mean that none of what has happened so far between Naruto and Hinata is actually romantic development. The pairing would just happen for the sake of happening, and it would be a shallow victory. It would be like gambling for money and hitting the jackpot, while thinking that you actually deserved it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Midaru said:


> don't be sad



sad that it couldn't end without a pairing battle


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think its the damn coloring. half of narutos expression look retarded or trying too hard.  the same with sakura. 

even sasuke's headshot. that poster like/DVD COVER coloring is just shit


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 11, 2014)

I am fond with the coloring, just not the artist's style, it's weird.

I like Sakura's  face though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Lork Le Mork said:


> lol not in the episode discussions



so you only watch episodes and don't read the manga?


if so my bad 



Addy said:


> honestly speaking, from the looks of it, it seems the manga will end with no pairings leaving it to the movie so kishi can get more people to see it
> 
> i wont be the least surprised if that is what will happen seeing how the manga looks like nothing more than a  fucking copout for the movie  by now......  especially if the moon has what we manga readers,  think it will have




Which is? 

I honestly don't know what it will have 



Haruka Katana said:


> Not in Konoha TV section. It's quite strict in here.





guess that's why Geg deleted my content


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Would lol if it turns out that the woman who hands Naruto that scarf is an original character for the movie.



forums "b b b b but naurto is hinatas hubby!!!  " 

movie "she hasnt confessed yet" 

forums "b b b but they go on an adventure together? " 

movie "no,  she stands on the sidelines" 

forums "but the scarf!!   " 

movie "was it in the main two sketches of naurto?" 

forums "no but....  she is the main character with naurto and the story is centered around them " 

movie "when did i say that?  "


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I am fond with the coloring, just not the artist's style, it's weird.
> 
> I like Sakura's  face though.



they both scare me and i am very upset we only got them colored, not the rest


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 11, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Even if you are supposed to expect romance in this movie, there is really no guarantee that it's going to make a pairing canon and all "evidence" pointing towards a canon pairing in the movie is incredibly shallow or just not there at all. Also, logic dictates that you would have to discuss the developments that have happened in the manga when speculating if a pairing is going to be canon or not, so it's best to just avoid that type of discussion in this thread and keep it at the HoU.



people are free to speculate if the evidence presents itself. and it has, the ads have love in it, the movies official blog teases pairings and from some of the script we've seen there's stuff like  "I got something I absolutely must tell ya.. wait for me." and  "if he** isnt around(/here/there)...You* have to be protected by me(/I have no choice but to protect you*), i guess." it sounds like both naruto and sasuke are talking to a chick. 

posters can choose to interpret any of these as they see fit until we know for sure what they mean.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 11, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Would lol if it turns out that the woman who hands Naruto that scarf is an original character for the movie.



it could be but we've yet to even see a single anime original character anywhere.


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

oh god, the damage control is hilarious


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

i want to write but i do t think they will do shit to the movie or read the  so fuck it


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 11, 2014)

it's pretty sad actually.


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Oct 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> people are free to speculate if the evidence presents itself. and it has, the ads have love in it, the movies official blog teases pairings and from some of the script we've seen there's stuff like  "I got something I absolutely must tell ya.. wait for me." and  "if he** isnt around(/here/there)...You* have to be protected by me(/I have no choice but to protect you*), i guess." it sounds like both naruto and sasuke are talking to a chick.
> 
> posters can choose to interpret any of these as they see fit until we know for sure what they mean.



I think the bit about Sasuke telling he has to protect someone, is him referring to Kakashi. I think takL confirmed he was speaking to someone of his senior and that being Kakashi who is the Hokage in this movie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

well if NH is happening ......goodbye cruel world


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 11, 2014)

CtrlAltPwn said:


> I think the bit about Sasuke telling he has to protect someone, is him referring to Kakashi. I think takL confirmed he was speaking to someone of his senior and that being Kakashi who is the Hokage in this movie.


nope there's no way you can tell he's speaking to kakashi but the pronoun he used is apparently referring to a senior which is _presumed_ might be kakashi not _confirmed_.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> nope there's no way you can tell he's speaking to kakashi but the pronoun he used is apparently referring to a senior which is _presumed_ might be kakashi not _confirmed_.



so it could be Tsunade?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 11, 2014)

i have no idea but i doubt tsunade needs protecting unless the war fucked her up good and she's permanently old and crusty now.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> nope there's no way you can tell he's speaking to kakashi but the pronoun he used is apparently referring to a senior which is _*presumed*_ might be kakashi *not confirmed.*



just like the last 40 pages XD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> just like the last 40 pages XD



people see only what they want to see breh


I thought you knew this life lesson by now


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i'm sorry if this post upsets some posters lol elicit but fuck it. but i find it ironic that some posters frown on any kind of discussion on relationships even when it's relevant like the _first love_ thing, when the director of this movie has like a 100% track record of directing anime works with female leads, pretty much all the animes he's directed have female leads and most of them have alot of romance in them, hell one of the animes he directed has romance in the title.
> 
> what i'm trying to say is why would studio pierrot put a guy that's never worked on naruto before that specializes in romance, female centric stories and even strong female leads which sounds like the complete fucking opposite of naruto.
> 
> ...



You realise that Sakura is canonically much stronger than Hinata right? While you might be able to hold out hope that one female character does useful shit in a Naruto movie, I really think two is pushing it .

Finally, I think people are just forgetting the trend of Naruto movies where NS generally gets teased (possibly because it's the easiest pairing to see for people new to the series).

Personally I wonder what'll happen to all these "lol damage control" posts when the movie gets released though . People seem to be acting like this shit is a done deal when it really, really is not.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Mr Horrible said:


> People seem to be acting like this shit is a done deal when it really, really is not.



as the great Benjamin Franklin once said:

" in this world nothing can be said to be certain, except death and taxes."


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> people see only what they want to see breh
> 
> 
> I thought you knew this life lesson by now



i know which is why i pointed out


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 11, 2014)

Mr Horrible said:


> You realise that Sakura is canonically much stronger than Hinata right? While you might be able to hold out hope that one female character does useful shit in a Naruto movie, I really think two is pushing it .
> 
> Finally, I think people are just forgetting the trend of Naruto movies where NS generally gets teased (possibly because it's the easiest pairing to see for people new to the series).
> 
> Personally I wonder what'll happen to all these "lol damage control" posts when the movie gets released though . People seem to be acting like this shit is a done deal when it really, really is not.



lol saying sakura is stronger than hinata doesn't really mean shit, seeing as she has barely done anything with it that's meaningful not like that was even what i meant when i said she might do something, nice try though with the not so subtle damage control.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2014)

It seems like the triangle fight will continue until the manga's over, maybe even after the movie is out and everything is done  

You dudes need to get over it. Whatever is gonna happen is happening pretty soon, and whether its shitty or not, its gonna be


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> i know which is why i pointed out



pointing out the truth will always have negative results


ALWAYS!


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> It seems like the triangle fight will continue until the manga's over, maybe even after the movie is out and everything is done
> 
> You dudes need to get over it. Whatever is gonna happen is happening pretty soon, *and whether its shitty or not, its gonna be*



oh, it will be shitty. i dont care how many book length posts people will post justifying any pairing including even narusasu. all of it has been, is, and will be shit.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> pointing out the truth will always have negative results
> 
> 
> ALWAYS!


shippers suffer from a sever case of selective reading so they will ignore my post 


Narutossss said:


> lol saying sakura is stronger than hinata doesn't really mean shit, seeing as she has barely done anything with it that's meaningful not like that was even what i meant when i said she might do something, nice try though with the not so subtle damage control.




see? sever case


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> shippers suffer from a sever case of selective reading so they will ignore my post



all I heard was shippers my post 


ME X HINATA FTW! 


nah but seriously I actually am pissed that Hinata won't get to do something baws without having it be about Naruto


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so you only watch episodes and don't read the manga?
> 
> 
> if so my bad



Yeah I only watch the anime. Your bad for what?? Did you spoil something lol. I'm like skimming through the comments in case there's a spoiler. 

So I shouldn't watch this movie until the anime ends??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Lork Le Mork said:


> Yeah I only watch the anime. Your bad for what?? Did you spoil something lol. I'm like skimming through the comments in case there's a spoiler.
> 
> So I shouldn't watch this movie until the anime ends??



I probably did that's why a comment of mine was taken away 


yeah it's better if you catch up cause otherwise you might not get what happened


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh, it will be shitty. i dont care how many book length posts people will post justifying any pairing including even narusasu. all of it has been, is, and will be shit.



I definitely agree that all the pairings are shit, the manga itself as well. If i was in charge instead of Kishi, things definitely would have been different 

If it was Naruhina, Hinata would have been prominent very early on and continuously so throughout the series actually doing things in the spotlight, instead of being wallpaper unless it counted for pairings.

If it had been NaruSaku, Sakura would not have been such a damn emotional leech and and actually been a main heroine.

If it was SasuSaku.....well..i don't think SasuSaku could have been salvaged as it technically began in the worst way 

But regardless, i would have fixed a lot of shit, and a lot of shit would definitely have to had been fixed both plot wise and pairing wise to make anything palatable  And its a shame to have to say that considering how long people have been reading this series. It all comes off as unfortunate. And now here we are waiting for a movie to actually give any closure to things that should have been resolved a long while ago in the manga


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> all I heard was shippers my post
> 
> 
> ME X HINATA FTW!
> ...



when she remembered neji's words  after his death while fighting one juubi fodder in hte manga, many people including myself were disgusted by her connecting neji's words about never giving up to  her getting naruto  and not the 64 palm jutsu she just mastered even neji himself 

badass hinata is just our own imagination


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

If Inuhanyou was in charged, all the characters would be blushing all the time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> when she remembered neji's words  after his death while fighting one juubi fodder in hte manga, many people including myself were disgusted by her connecting neji's words about never giving up to  her getting naruto  and not the 64 palm jutsu she just mastered even neji himself
> 
> badass hinata is just our own imagination



seriously she actually had a moment where her growth could have been well made without needing to thirst on Naruto.

Nope she went back to being a love driven girl 


I wanted progress on her, hell even on Sakura too. 


I felt those two could have become the head of the respectable kunoichis. In the end writers gonna write and they wrote them off as house wives


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> seriously she actually had a moment where her growth could have been well made without needing to thirst on Naruto.
> 
> Nope she went back to being a love driven girl
> 
> ...



to be fair, sakura HAD some progress........ key word is had but still if it counts something :/


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If Inuhanyou was in charged, all the characters would be blushing all the time



as long as i get more boobage, i am ok with that


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If Inuhanyou was in charged, all the characters would be blushing all the time



Am i Kawaii Dean-Senpai


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> to be fair, sakura HAD some progress........ key word is had but still if it counts something :/



well could have had a bit more where we didn't see totally fall apart as soon as she saw Sasuke  


she could have definitely been more dependent 

Hinata too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Am i Kawaii Dean-Senpai



You certainly stand out young pupil but you have much to learn about kawaiiness


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well could have had a bit more where we didn't see totally fall apart as soon as she saw Sasuke
> 
> 
> she could have definitely been more dependent
> ...



i am ok with the two loving sasuke/naruto but the way both love them is just fucking abysmal and very disturbing 

a stalker vs an abused house wife. the hell kind of shounen is this?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am ok with the two loving sasuke/naruto but the way both love them is just fucking abysmal and very disturbing
> 
> a stalker vs an abused house wife. the hell kind of shounen is this?



I don't think anyone can really explain what Kishimoto thinks...he said he gave the readers the impression that Sasuke and Naruto were lunatics instead of brothers in conflict when that wasn't his intent. If he can twist that much, who knows what his original intent for Sakura and Hinata was, if he even had one


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't think anyone can really explain what Kishimoto thinks...he said he gave the readers the impression that Sasuke and Naruto were lunatics instead of brothers in conflict when that wasn't his intent. If he can twist that much, who knows what his original intent for Sakura and Hinata was, if he even had one


well, let me ask you this:

do you view naruto and sasuke as brothers or crazy lovers in denial of their sexuality?.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am ok with the two loving sasuke/naruto but the way both love them is just fucking abysmal and very disturbing
> 
> a stalker vs an abused house wife. the hell kind of shounen is this?




a unique one?


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 11, 2014)

Why are people suddenly saying NH confirmed?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Why are people suddenly saying NH confirmed?



short term answer: 'The last story, the first love.' quote posted by the movie 


although it's a cheap gimmick to get pairing fans to go buy and see it


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 11, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Why are people suddenly saying NH confirmed?


It's just desperation at this point. Speculation becomes fact.


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I probably did that's why a comment of mine was taken away
> 
> 
> yeah it's better if you catch up cause otherwise you might not get what happened



Now that the manga's ending, I'm tempted to just read the manga...but I think I'll tough it out with the anime.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> a unique one?



well, they are "unique"


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> short term answer: 'The last story, the first love.' quote posted by the movie
> 
> 
> although it's a cheap gimmick to get pairing fans to go buy and see it



sad thing is none of them outside of japan will see it until summer next year on DVD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> but will obviously be changed with a few 'heartfelt' sentences and a punch in the face  that's what the last 7 years of this manga has been riding on.



please let this happen 

funniest way to change his mind ever.



Lork Le Mork said:


> Now that the manga's ending, I'm tempted to just read the manga...but I think I'll tough it out with the anime.



well the anime will take you a long time


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

no one has a theory why sai is in this with kaakshi and shikamaru?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Im back  looks like the thread is going well.

Naruhina is still soloing here...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

New stuff 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> New stuff



very old stuff :/


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> very old stuff :/



well its the same poster in different angle


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well the anime will take you a long time



I'm hoping there's no more fillers so it shouldn't take too long. The last episode covered up to 646. That means 53 chapters until 699, which would be 27 episodes at 2 chapters each. Some of them will probably be 3 chapters an episode too I'm hoping. So max 6 months? ugh...


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> well its the same poster in different angle



what?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> what?



never mind i just woke up....


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> never mind i just woke up....



good morning


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Oct 11, 2014)

Lork Le Mork said:


> I'm hoping there's no more fillers so it shouldn't take too long. The last episode covered up to 646. That means 53 chapters until 699, which would be 27 episodes at 2 chapters each. Some of them will probably be 3 chapters an episode too I'm hoping. So max 6 months? ugh...



that sounds about right, they should aim to have the last episode come out right when the movie comes out on DVD.

I think there might be some fillers to meet that deadline.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> good morning



good morning addy... any updates on the movie ?


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

CtrlAltPwn said:


> that sounds about right, they should aim to have the last episode come out right when the movie comes out on DVD.
> 
> I think there might be some fillers to meet that deadline.



I don't believe in my ability to stay with solely the anime for that long.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 11, 2014)

Nah Lork you're already impressive to last for so long with the anime.



Addy said:


> no one has a theory why sai is in this with kaakshi and shikamaru?



He's part of team7, and he's there to demonstrate why


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> good morning addy... any updates on the movie ?



nope.

wait until two weeks from now like last time


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Nah Lork you're already impressive to last for so long with the anime.
> 
> 
> 
> He's part of team7, and he's there to demonstrate why



i would love to see sai, kakashim, shikamaru, and hinata stay in the background doing jack shit while team 7 does everything


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> nope.
> 
> wait until two weeks from now like last time



i think we might get it sooner... on the movie site when you click the coming soon link on sasuke portrait nothing appears.... 

I think will get all the info soon.


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Nah Lork you're already impressive to last for so long with the anime.



I just prefer watching animation over reading static pictures. That's just me.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 11, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> The comic is ending in five or six chapters
> 
> 劇場版『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』の本ポスタービジュアルが解禁されました！！ナルトの赤いマフラーと横向きのヒナタ！？キャッチコピーコピーにも注目です！宣伝K #劇場版NARUTO
> 
> So apparently Naruto's scarf AND Hinata is important.



_The image for the main poster of the movie "THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE" has finally been revelaed! Naruto's red scarf and the facing sideways Hinata!? Please note the large big text as well!_



om0cha said:


> I can give it a go. Doesn't seem to be new information - it looks like a collation of things that have already been said on this forum, with some opinion thrown in:
> 
> - Manga ending in volume 50. Movie coming out after that.
> - Movie poster released.
> ...



_今回公開された本ポスタービジュアルには、「最後の物語は、はじめての愛。」という意味深なキャッチコピーと大きな月をバックに少し大人になったナルトたちの姿が。一人だけ横を向くヒナタが印象的だ。また、ナルトが首に巻いている赤いマフラーは本作のストーリーの鍵を握るアイテムになっているといい、ファンは注目しておきたい。_

_This time, on the revealed image for the main poster, the large text has the suggestive words 'The last story is the first love' - and there is a big moon in the background of Naruto and the others, who have all become a little more adult. Hinata, who is the only one facing sideways, leaves an impression. Also, the fans are taking notice of the red scarf that Naruto is wearing around his neck, and hoping that it will become a key item for this story._

There is no 'omotteru' between 'ii' and 'fans', but it should still refer to them given the structure of the sentence...


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i think we might get it sooner... on the movie site when you click the coming soon link on sasuke portrait nothing appears....
> 
> I think will get all the info soon.



what bugs me is that they make the "coming soon" on sasuke's image...... it's like they are teasing me


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _The image for the main poster of the movie "THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE" has finally been revelaed! Naruto's red scarf and the facing sideways Hinata!? Please note the large big text as well!_  /QUOTE]
> 
> maybe she is kidnapped as i thought and naruto+co have to rescue her.
> 
> idk how she would give him the scarf if she is kidnapped, though?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 11, 2014)

Coming from the guy talking back to mods. Yeah, you're the sanest guy around Elicit.

I swear you guys are like those crazy alien conspiracy people


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _The image for the main poster of the movie "THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE" has finally been revelaed! Naruto's red scarf and the facing sideways Hinata!? Please note the large big text as well!_



 The twitter being such a tease.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> maybe she is kidnapped as i thought and naruto+co have to rescue her.
> 
> idk how she would give him the scarf if she is kidnapped, though?



I think hinata is praying for naruto's safety... naruto must face the moon warriors and the new aliens.
Also meteorite's are prety damn strong.

If it was just the moon im sure Naruto could use alot of his tailed beast rasen shuriken to evaporate it.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> The twitter being such a tease.



they only mention:

 naruto's scarf alone.

hinata looking sideways?

but we know how shipping works


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

so is this movie canon?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> they only mention:
> 
> naruto's scarf alone.
> 
> ...



Kishimoto did have Kushina telling Naruto to find a girl like her and Minato thinking that Sakura was a lot like Kushina and apparently this was totally meaningless in the long run.

Really, it's possible that he planned for Naruto to end up with Sakura but changed his mind after tons of people begged him not to because Sakura is so ruined.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> but they deleted my shitstorm paring thread that i had in the library...



i know but you still did it anyway, right?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> i know but you still did it anyway, right?



enjoying the last days on NF.... what can i say 



Addy said:


> fuck, that sounds stupid now that i read it outloud
> 
> more reason to watch it
> 
> ...



watch the movie while being high with weed.
when the aliens appears you will be so fucking happy 100%

sai must get character development  and he can draw a spaceship 





Lork Le Mork said:


> so is this movie canon?



for the 1000 time said in this thread... yes.
you should read takL's posts...


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Lork Le Mork said:


> so is this movie canon?



i am told that kishi wrote it. then, i am told he gave ideas. then i am told he wrote some of it.

so i am not sure. 

wait a bit to see.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 11, 2014)

An off-topic question: why are our usernames orange and sparkly?


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> for the 1000 time said in this thread... yes.
> you should read takL's posts...



You say it with such certainty but Addy said he's not sure. Which is it??


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> still doesn't prove it's not hinata. naruto, sakura even tenten have both mission and causal designs, that kimono is probably hinata's mission gear and she might also have a causal design, so until her sketches come out we would know for sure



First ,Tenten has one outfit and other is without her pants  (even in the website they don't indicate it as another outfit like Naruto and Sakura)

Second , about Hinata 
Did you see Hinata or any member of Hyuga clan wear gloves ? 
Did Hinata have second outfit in part 2 (manga) ? 

Naruto and Sakura are the only characters who have two outfits design in manga  
All characters include sasuke has one outfit design



Midaru said:


> I guess this manga couldn't end without some pairing battle.



battle for pairing !! 
I will run away 



ironblade_x1 said:


> Dibs on going first: NaruHina confirmed?????? First love?????


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> enjoying the last days on NF.... what can i say


seems legit 

still though, it is annoying 


> wtach the movie while being high with weed.
> when the aliens appears you will be so fucking happy 100%



meh, i wont watch it, by the time it is out on DVD, i will forget about it as with RTN :/ 

i will just be satisfied with the summaries and that will be the extent of it. it took me a year to watch that shit after it was released on dvd


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Kishimoto did have Kushina telling Naruto to find a girl like her and Minato thinking that Sakura was a lot like Kushina and apparently this was totally meaningless in the long run.
> 
> Really, it's possible that he planned for Naruto to end up with Sakura but changed his mind after tons of people begged him not to because Sakura is so ruined.



I dunno about all of that, but i do know that after the Kage Summit arc, it kinda destroyed Sakura's character, even more than she was being underutilized at that point. 

I don't think SS is going to happen at this juncture. If she didn't love Naruto, that's literally all that needed to be said. But apparently having her run after Sasuke for the entire series, and then reconfirm her inexplicable feelings turning her into even more of a joke was fine for no reason? He doesn't love her, so having her run after him instead of develop her own character was apparently something Kishimoto thought was a good idea?

And then you have Naruto playing Hinata back and forth with Sakura even till the end chapters, when it should have been obvious long before that that Naruto wasn't in with Sakura anymore if they were going to do NaruHina. Right after the confession Naruto should not have left her hanging for 300 chapters and instead actually confronted her about it. But nope, didn't even register, making her emotions a joke, and trivializing everything she did.

Ugh the pairings in this series are so fucked.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Lork Le Mork said:


> You say it with such certainty but Addy said he's not sure. Which is it??



addy said it with irony.... we had some takL post that confimed this.... i think you should search the thread for takL posts and get your own conclusion... 



Addy said:


> what bugs me is that they make the "coming soon" on sasuke's image...... it's like they are teasing me



they  want to rustle you  attack them addy 




Addy said:


> seems legit
> 
> still though, it is annoying
> 
> ...



Or you could watch the RAW without subs and the summaries 

Its a win - win


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

OT: So do a majority of people read the manga...i need incentives to start reading that


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes most of us read the manga. If you DO read the manga though, be prepared for shocking....things.


BlazingInferno said:


> An off-topic question: why are our usernames orange and sparkly?


Cause Naruto's birthday.



Addy said:


> they only mention:
> 
> naruto's scarf alone.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the NOTICE THOSE BIG TEXT like whut.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 11, 2014)

bra the manga ends in a few weeks, wait out the shitstorms, there will be many no matter what, then read it all in one go.


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> bra the manga ends in a few weeks, wait out the shitstorms, there will be many no matter what, then read it all in one go.



Yeah I know it's ending. That's the only reason I'm considering reading the manga. If I do read it I'd wait till it ends first.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> addy said it with irony.... we had some takL post that confimed this.... i think you should search the thread for takL posts and get your own conclusion...



i really dont know. people here are saying mized shit 



> they  want to rustle you  attack them addy



beh, its not worth it :/



> Or you could watch the RAW without subs and the summaries
> 
> Its a win - win



we get that about 8 months after theater release. summaries and such would spare us the wait. knowing that sasuke and hinata were in RTN for a few seconds and what they did in them, just made me scratch RTN all together from my mind. it's the same for me with the manga right now. if i can get a summary, nothing would be lost for me :/


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> i really dont know. people here are saying mized shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The RAW after 8 months ? It cant be... maybe sub in 8 months.... but a CAM should appear after 1-2 months after the summaries...




Narutossss said:


> bra the manga ends in a few weeks, wait out the shitstorms, there will be many no matter what, then read it all in one go.



I will be in the midle of the storm and you know it


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 11, 2014)

Lork Le Mork said:


> Yeah I know it's ending. That's the only reason I'm considering reading the manga. If I do read it I'd wait till it ends first.



don't make the mistake of reading it the week it ends or the month at all, November and December will be a mine field on here, the fanboys, whiners, trolls, shippers, haters, ranters, casuals and pretty much the entire forum will all line up into the kl and all hell will break lose, the servers will crash at least twice.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> The RAW after 8 months ? It cant be... maybe sub in 8 months.... but a CAM should appear after 1-2 months after the summaries...



this is japan. not usa. anime cam recording is is impossible. 

why do you think we got the naruto ova only with the game?

sorry but i say this as a guy who waited for every naruto movie since the third movie.

8 month wait with each one :/

i think the RTN korean dub was released early by a month before DVD release but i could be wrong on that one since i stopped giivng a shit about that movie back then


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 11, 2014)

8 months is very optimistic.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> The RAW after 8 months ? It cant be... maybe sub in 8 months.... but a CAM should appear after 1-2 months after the summaries...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just make sure not to get banned before the final chapter brah, i want maximum hurricane shitstorm


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> 8 months is very optimistic.



really? 

 i remember release would be in the first of augest or late jully. dvd release in late april and we would get the movie about two weeks later.

right?.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 11, 2014)

But the movie before this one came out in July.

Movie in July 2012, 10 months later is DVD in May 2013.

So this movie in December 2014, and DVD in October 2015.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> this is japan. not usa. anime cam recording is is impossible.
> 
> why do you think we got the naruto ova only with the game?
> 
> ...



I never saw any movie up until now.... the last will be a first time 
guess i will have to wait... i will read the summary.

If it has aliens or something good, i will watch.



Narutossss said:


> just make sure not to get banned before the final chapter brah, i want maximum hurricane shitstorm



It will be hard... i will try my best.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> this is japan. not usa. anime cam recording is is impossible.



We got a Taiwenese camera recording of Road to Ninja down the road. Not at the cinema release date but way sooner than the DVD release.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> But the movie before this one came out in July.
> 
> Movie in July 2012, 10 months later is DVD in May 2013.
> 
> So this movie in December 2014, and DVD in October 2015.



does that count for the korean dyb? because i cant remember


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 11, 2014)

I found this 
This is what written for Sakura 



It's about first Sakura's love feelings to Naruto in manga 

From this chapter 




This for Sasuke 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 11, 2014)

We got necks now.

Hopefully we'll get shoulders & chests next.


----------



## Radon87000 (Oct 11, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> I found this
> This is what written for Sakura
> 
> 
> ...



Whats written for Sasuke?


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> We got necks now.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get shoulders & chests next.



this is just pathetic


----------



## Mai♥ (Oct 11, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> I found this
> This is what written for Sakura
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly does it say for both of them?


----------



## Super Chief (Oct 11, 2014)

So are there any actual translations available?


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

for sasuke
今日はやる気が出ねぇのか？ 
んな時
は散歩でもするといいってばよ!

Motivated to today's out??
I'm a time
The walk then good!!

gotta love bing and google translate. both suck


----------



## Radon87000 (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> for sasuke
> 今日はやる気が出ねぇのか？
> んな時
> は散歩でもするといいってばよ!
> ...



And what does it say for Sakura exactly plz?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 11, 2014)

Could it be something that Sasuke said to Kakashi or vice versa? It reminds me of when Kakashi showed up on time to train Sasuke and he commented on it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> I found this
> This is what written for Sakura
> 
> 
> ...




That is the info for the repeat of the naruto history... nothing new.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> And what does it say for Sakura exactly plz?



lucky for you, i have the google translate app on my g2 



> 出来る事の大きい小さいは問題じゃないよ? 大切なのはナルトを想う気持ちの大きさでしょうよ」
> 'm Not a big problem of small things that can be important ... What would be the magnitude of the feelings that I think Naruto "



idk if some characters are off not. since it's sakura, i dont care to check


----------



## Nefertieh (Oct 11, 2014)

_Regarding Sasuke
Will he strike or will he stay back today?
If he's like this...
If it were to be said by me, if you block my path!_

Note: Translated by me from Chinese, which was originally translated by Google Translate from Japanese.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> We got necks now.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get shoulders & chests next.



bro where have you been, we got those ages ago, we even got shoulder action to, we even got hinata's hands and sasuke's sword.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> That is the info for the repeat of the naruto history... nothing new.



playing with dem shippers 

the good thing is what sasuke has, has nothing to do with sakura


----------



## Harbour (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> lucky for you, i have the google translate app on my g2



So, basically for Sakura the most important her feelings towards Naruto?


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> bro where have you been, we those ages ago, we even got shoulder action to, we even got hinata's hands and sasuke's sword.



can people please stop talking about getting some parts of body shots as if it's a good thing?. you know how sad that make me feel?


----------



## Radon87000 (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> lucky for you, i have the google translate app on my g2
> 
> 
> 
> idk if some characters are off not. since it's sakura, i dont care to check



Where are these pics from though?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> playing with dem shippers
> 
> the good thing is what sasuke has, has nothing to do with sakura



I think its just ichihimelove  trying to troll 
The repeat that we have for the history of the naruto manga contains alot more....


----------



## TRN (Oct 11, 2014)

Harbour said:


> So, basically for Sakura the most important her feelings towards Naruto?




Not to get in this pairing war...but


Yet said she loves sasuke two chapter ago infront of naruto


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Harbour said:


> So, basically for Sakura the most important her feelings towards Naruto?



again, idk. 

cant read japanese and we need a real translator. 

dont even know why the fuck is sasuke talking about walking?


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Isis said:


> _Regarding Sasuke
> Will he strike or will he stay back today?
> If he's like this...
> If it were to be said by me, if you block my path!_
> ...



did i just rep isis? :rofl


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 11, 2014)

Ok now, can we all settle down on hyping stupid pairing teases?


----------



## Arisu (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I think its just ichihimelove  trying to troll
> The repeat that we have for the history of the naruto manga contains alot more....



If it's ichihimelove, means there's always hidden narsak somewhere in her post. She acts like she ain't know anything but she knows what she's doing, what a fail  Be aware 

Elicit why you're the only one without the sparkling username?


----------



## Radon87000 (Oct 11, 2014)

Is that a game on that site or what?What the hell are those pics from ?


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> Where are these pics from though?



some website for the movie with the characters and crap. forgot the link.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 11, 2014)

TRN said:


> Not to get in this pairing war...but
> 
> 
> Yet said she loves sasuke two chapter ago infront of naruto





im too actually. just slightly trollin.


yet two or three years passed in the movie.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2014)

So Sakura's quote is from the infamous 297 scene, wtf is Sasuke talking about?? Somebody needs a better translator.


----------



## TRN (Oct 11, 2014)

Harbour said:


> im too actually. just slightly trollin.
> 
> 
> yet two or three years passed in the movie.



NaruSaku fans


----------



## Nefertieh (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> did i just rep isis? :rofl



Yes you did.

Don't hurt my feelings now.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> did i just rep isis? :rofl



I got you 



Inuhanyou said:


> So Sakura's quote is from the infamous 297 scene, wtf is Sasuke talking about?? Somebody needs a better translator.



Does it matter... its the same quote from the manga.... we where told of the repeat history 




Arisu said:


> If it's ichihimelove, means there's always hidden narsak somewhere in her post. She acts like she ain't know anything but she knows what she's doing, what a fail  Be aware
> 
> Elicit why you're the only one without the sparkling username?



I know... she tried but to bad that its just a repeat of quotes from manga


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 11, 2014)

lol this pairing war is totally like the HIMYM series.
Robin=Sakura 
Mother=Hinata
Naruto=Ted


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 11, 2014)

From what I can see, it seems to be some sort of silly game wherein the quotes that show up relate to the results of your training (修業の成果):

_"Please choose a partner to train with. If the training goes well, you can get many chakra points."_



Radon87000 said:


> And what does it say for Sakura exactly plz?



The training with Sakura apparently didn't go too badly, as you got 40 chakra points and Yamato's 'It's not a matter of whether the things you do are great or small... what matters is how much you care for Naruto' quote.

The training with Sasuke went slightly worse, as you got only 20 chakra points and a Naruto quote saying 'You don't feel motivated today? At times like this, it's okay to just take a walk, dattebayo!'.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From what I can see, it seems to be some sort of silly game wherein the quotes that show up relate to the results of your training (修業の成果):
> 
> _"Please choose a partner to train with. If the training goes well, you can get many chakra points."_
> 
> ...


back to point 0 then


----------



## Jad (Oct 11, 2014)

Not really looking forward to this movie


Movie about love?
A metorite is the big plot -_-
Obviously Lee will be shafted in this movie

There is more for me to dislike about this movie then it is to look forward to it. I haven't even watched the last few Naruto movies because of the shitty plot lines.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 11, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> And what does it say for Sakura exactly plz?



It's from chapter 297 , (Sakura's feelings to Naruto ) which the first time indicated in manga


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From what I can see, it seems to be some sort of silly game wherein the quotes that show up relate to the results of your training (修業の成果):
> 
> _"Please choose a partner to train with. If the training goes well, you can get many chakra points."_
> 
> ...



Pawnage.

I knew it was just a troll. 



ichihimelove said:


> It's from chapter 297 , (Sakura's feelings to Naruto ) which the first time indicated in manga



2 points for effort.... but you need more


----------



## Radon87000 (Oct 11, 2014)

By the way is it actually confirmed that Kishi is writing the storyline or is it SP?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't think so, he's just credited as "original story writer" for the manga, like in every movie so far.


----------



## Radon87000 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't think so, he's just credited as "original story writer" for the manga, like in every movie so far.



So if he isnt writing the story than this movie is not canon then


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> So if he isnt writing the story than *this movie is not canon *then



then stop coming here  it was siad a bunch of times that this is canon...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> So if he isnt writing the story than this movie is not canon then



I might be wrong though. Maybe I am, but I don't take for granted stuff I don't see for myself.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2014)

If you want the staff, here it is.

Mangaka : Masashi Kishimoto
Studio : Pierrot (saga Naruto)
R?alisator : Tsuneo Kobayashi (Midori Days, Kurokami The Animation, The 12 Kingdoms) 
Story Supervisor : Masashi Kishimoto
Character Designer : Masashi Kishimoto
Musics : Yasuharu Takanashi (saga Naruto Shippuden) & -yaiba- (saga Naruto Shippuden)


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 11, 2014)

> (chakra 5) for Maito Gai from ch 84 ("For those ones who don't believe in themselves... The hard work is useless!")
> (chakra 10) for Hanzo from ch 532 ("One last thing yet. People's lives don't end when they will die. They end when they have lost their own faith!")
> (chakra 20) nothing, it isn't a quote
> (chakra 30) for Kakashi from ch 630 ("If all you do is escape, how can anyone do something for helping you... If you persevere and endure...Someone will be there to support you!")
> ...



Sakura is about her feelings to Naruto


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 11, 2014)

ch1p said:


> And le Kakashi.



Wow, your training with Kakashi went pretty bad! 

You got only 5 chakra points, and a Gai quote:

_"For those who don't believe in themselves, hard work is worthless!!!"_



Sage said:


> When she does well the game says its thanks to Naruto's influence, she gets a double point bonus.
> 
> When she does bad because of Sasuke's influence she gets less points and a Naruto quote has to motivate her to do better.



The quotes aren't about the character you train with. They're about you, the reader, training with that character - and the results of your own training (which is why the 'chakra points' are given to _you_).


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Wow, your training with Kakashi went pretty bad!
> 
> You got only 5 chakra points, and a Gai quote:
> 
> ...



I understand.

Now should we tell this people to stop posting their own shit.
Since is not info for the movie


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Sakura is about her feelings to Naruto




I tought you were a better troll...  next time i want something good !!




mezzomarinaio said:


> Apparently, this little game is called 'Chakra Academy' - and if you get enough points, you can download the movie wallpapers and also apply for a lottery with some other presents.
> 
> Though it's useless to keep posting one's own results, I agree... since they appear to be decided by a random roulette, and the sentences keep repeating.



We could post a link to 'Chakra Academy' and a warning with dont post your shit here.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Wow, your training with Kakashi went pretty bad!



If I was training with Kakashi I wouldn't be concetrating on training all that much, so I've got to agree with the results.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> If you want the staff, here it is.
> 
> Mangaka : Masashi Kishimoto
> Studio : Pierrot (saga Naruto)
> ...


i am telling people  to not worry about it being filler or not since its the last naruto story we will  see but no one listens


----------



## Revolution (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am telling people  to not worry about it being filler or not since its the last naruto story we will  see but no one listens



Because SasuSaku is cannon


----------



## Amanda (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am telling people  to not worry about it being filler or not since its the last naruto story we will  see but no one listens




Will it be the last? I assume we will get more movies in the future, and then some day a sequel to the manga.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Will it be the last? I assume we will get more movies in the future, and then some day a sequel to the manga.



takL said to expect sequels and kishi assistant said its just to soon and naruto is not really ending,

Who would abandon a money cow  not kishi....


----------



## Revolution (Oct 11, 2014)

hawkeye91 said:


> lol this pairing war is totally like the HIMYM series.
> Robin=Sakura
> Mother=Hinata
> Naruto=Ted



Didn't know Naruto was a character played by Ted


----------



## Revolution (Oct 11, 2014)

So it's a love triangle for Naruto between Sakura and Sasuke.


----------



## Radon87000 (Oct 11, 2014)

If DBGT is anything to go by I think I know how a Part 3 Naruto would do with fans


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> takL said to expect sequels and kishi assistant said its just to soon and naruto is not really ending,
> 
> Who would abandon a money cow  not kishi....




I seriously wouldn't mind if this were the last movie. But thats just me.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 11, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> If DBGT is anything to go by I think I know how a Part 3 Naruto would do with fans



naruto reverting back to his 11 year old self would be alright.


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't think so, he's just credited as "original story writer" for the manga, like in every movie so far.



nope.  they say kish wrote the storyline for this movie like he did for RTN. 
check this for instance
x
原作者・岸本斉史だけが知る　
誰も見たことのないナルトが今―――。
"The Naruto, only the original author, masashi kishimoto knows, 
no one else has ever seen is now (to be shown)―――."


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 11, 2014)

rac585 said:


> naruto reverting back to his 11 year old self would be alright.



I thought it already happened.
we have young naruto panels/scenes in like every chapter so...


----------



## KevKev (Oct 11, 2014)

This plot is getting interesting 

So is Naruto having a part three or nah


----------



## Plague (Oct 11, 2014)

Didn't the text around Sasuke sound like he was going to protect someone? It's probably Sakura but it could be Naruto or Kakashi.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Will it be the last? I assume we will get more movies in the future, and then some day a sequel to the manga.



maybe, maybe not.  maybe its a lie and the manga wont end.

however, as i said.... maybe. 

we dont know when we will get to see the manga continue if it continues at all. it might happen a year from now or years later. the same goes for a movie. 

however, a year is a year. it's a long time to think you would still be interested in seeing it. you have no clue how many manga i dropped or forgot or lost all interest in just because they had a very long period between chapters.

with this movie or at least the manga, most of us will experience it together (with summaries as the DVD release is 8-10 months later lol). 

pairing wise, i doubt it will contradict the canon so arguing it being canon or not is a mute point.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> nope.  they say kish wrote the storyline for this movie like he did for RTN.
> check this for instance
> x
> 原作者・岸本斉史だけが知る
> ...



poor kishi. i hope he learned from his experience with writing RTN 

crap, now people will argue which parts he wrote


----------



## Radon87000 (Oct 11, 2014)

Plague said:


> Didn't the text around Sasuke sound like he was going to protect someone? It's probably Sakura but it could be Naruto or Kakashi.



I think one of the translators confirmed he was using a Japanese term which is only used with seniors so he was addressing Kakashi


----------



## Hexa (Oct 11, 2014)

Didn't we get a leak of Kishimoto's notes for RtN, where the "masked man" in the dream was supposed to be Shisui (and the "masked man" in the manga was revealed to be Obito)?


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _また、ナルトが首に巻いている赤いマフラーは本作のストーリーの鍵を握るアイテムになっているといい、ファンは注目しておきたい。_
> 
> _Also, the fans are taking notice of the red scarf that Naruto is wearing around his neck, and hoping that it will become a key item for this story._
> 
> There is no 'omotteru' between 'ii' and 'fans', but it should still refer to them given the structure of the sentence...


"Also the red scarf around Narutos neck is said to be the key item (to play a major role) in the story of this film, to which fans should pay attention (=which is worthy of fans attention)."

キャッチコピー≒catchphrase/blurb



Elicit94 said:


> 「最後の物語は、はじめての愛」
> "The last story is, the start of love/the beginning of love"




'the start/beginning of love' is 愛の始まり/初め　in jp, 
not はじめての愛 'the love for the first time/first love'.

and they're obviously trying to catch shoppers attention with the love bit in the blurb,  whether it means someones first experience of (making) love,  peoples love for Earth or something else.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 11, 2014)

Tobi being Shisui would be more boring than Tobi being Obito.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> takL said to expect sequels and kishi assistant said its just to soon and naruto is not really ending,
> 
> Who would abandon a money cow  not kishi....



......Source?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Asa-Kun said:


> ......Source?



it was said at least 5 times... but since you are new here...
ask takL or search the thread...


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> "Also the red scarf around Narutos neck is said to be the key item (to play a major role) in the story of this film, to which fans should pay attention (=which is worthy of fans attention)."



*facepalms*

Of course, いい as in 言い... didn't think of that.  Thanks, takL.


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> nope.  they say kish wrote the storyline for this movie like he did for RTN.
> check this for instance
> x
> 原作者・岸本斉史だけが知る
> ...



RTN sucked tho


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Naruto is going to make a slingshot with the scarf.
Or he will use love to tnj the villain and show him the love he got by getting that scarf

Calling it.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 11, 2014)

Road's to Ninja commercials and posters were better than the actual movie.
the whole hype turned into zetsu clones smh


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> *Road's to Ninja commercials and posters were better than the actual movie.*
> the whole hype turned into zetsu clones smh



this time its in reverse....


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto is going to make a slingshot with the scarf.
> Or he will use love to tnj the villain and show him the love he got by getting that scarf
> 
> Calling it.



*Naruto:* "MOON, I UNDERSTAND YOU! YOU'RE JUST LIKE ME! Here, take this red scarf as a token of my understanding and ETERNAL FRIENDSHIP."

*Moon:* "N-Naruto-kun... now I see the light! Collapsing unto myself and exterminating the human population is wrong! My messiah!"

The first love of the Moon, folks.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *Naruto:* "MOON, I UNDERSTAND YOU! YOU'RE JUST LIKE ME! Here, take this red scarf as a token of my understanding and ETERNAL FRIENDSHIP."
> 
> *Moon:* "N-Naruto-kun... now I see the light! Collapsing unto myself and exterminating the human population is wrong! My messiah!"
> 
> The first love of the Moon, folks.





cmon we all know that someone made that moon fall... it cant fall on its own. 
aliens or someone that has hagaromo like power.

this is why im hyped... to crash the moon its a DBZ level feat


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

the red scarf seems  wool and hand-knitted.
by hinata?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I keep saying Naruhina is confirmed... maybe now the people in denial will accept



Why do you keep posting the same thing over the 99% of your posts? We get that you like Naruhina, but at this rate it looks like; you are trolling or you are seriously in need of NaruHin.

Take a Soda break, man. Srsly.



takL said:


> the red scarf seems  wool and hand-knitted.
> by hinata?


To tell the truth, that scarf's texture looks really confi, comfy and warm.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> cmon we all know that someone made that moon fall... it cant fall on its own.




Theoretically it can. Remember, it was made by the Sage to be the sealing stone of the Ged Mazō. Now, for some time the Gedō has been out of the moon. Perhaps this artificial moon is just simply falling apart on its own after its original function is no longer there. 

It's also plausible enough that there's no villain in the movie. There is already villains to beat at the end of the manga, after which we get the big happy ending. Then the manga readers are supposed to flock the theaters to be weepy about Naruto ending. It could well be Kishi hasn't written any new adversary with some new evil plot to deal with. Just all the characters that the audience has spent these years with pulling together and facing the possibility of them all dying. Should be one big emotional roller-coaster. 

Really, it'd be difficult if not even forced to try to get people excited about some villainous scheme after the main story has just ended with the biggest fireworks Kishi could come up with.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Theoretically it can. Remember, it was made by the Sage to be the sealing stone of the Ged Mazō. Now, for some time the Gedō has been out of the moon. Perhaps this artificial moon is just simply falling apart on its own after its original function is no longer there.
> 
> It's also plausible enough that there's no villain in the movie. There is already villains to beat at the end of the manga, after which we get the big happy ending. Then the manga readers are supposed to flock the theaters to be weepy about Naruto ending. It could well be Kishi hasn't written any new adversary with some new evil plot to deal with. Just all the characters that the audience has spent these years with pulling together and facing the possibility of them all dying. Should be one big emotional roller-coaster.
> 
> Really, it'd be difficult if not even forced to try to get people excited about some villainous scheme after the main story has just ended with the biggest fireworks Kishi could come up with.



For a long time is missing the gedo mazo like Madara time... it would have fallen by now.
Every movie had a villain... not matter how asspull it was.

Everyone knows that no one will die in a new generation movie.
Im sure will get a villain.




Suigetsu said:


> Why do you keep posting the same thing over the 99% of your posts? We get that you like Naruhina, but at this rate it looks like; you are trolling or you are seriously in need of NaruHin.
> 
> Take a Soda break, man. Srsly.
> 
> ...



Ask addy what im doing. He knows.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> nope.  they say kish wrote the storyline for this movie like he did for RTN.
> check this for instance
> x
> 原作者・岸本斉史だけが知る
> ...



I know, I know. I stand corrected.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 11, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> To tell the truth, that scarf's texture looks really confi, comfy and warm.



I have one just like it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> same as on the main film poster
> "The movie version *relates (what happened in) the blank period (=the time slip)*. "Now, to *go beyond the original (manga)*―――"
> "the last story is the first love(/love for the first time)."




Isnt this a contradiction... 

If it goes beyond the manga... how can it fill the blank period of the time skip that happens in the manga....

It would not go beyond if its preceded by the epilogue or the end of the manga


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Isnt this a contradiction...
> 
> If it goes beyond the manga... how can it fill the blank period of the time skip that happens in the manga....
> 
> It would not go beyond if its preceded by the epilogue or the end of the manga



well its cryptic and a double meaning


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> well its cryptic and a double meaning



okay....
 im not smart enough to get this cryptic stuff


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

either the film covers the gap in the manga or between part 2 and part 3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 11, 2014)

^I think it'll fill the gap/bridge between the ending of Part II and the chance of there being a Part III.



Amanda said:


> Will it be the last? I assume we will get more movies in the future, and then some day a sequel to the manga.



Maybe said sequel will present these characters with the same designs we're seeing and actually take things from where the manga/Part II ended, even if we do get an epilogue of sorts in the final chapter and the sequel shows how the road to that was.

BTW, what is the consensus here about Kakashi probably being the 6th Hokage based on his blurry-ish sketch? I kinda believe it is true and if we are actually getting an official sequel to the manga one day, that would fit given what we've seen so far.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> either the film covers the gap in the manga or between part 2 and part 3



I see.... I hope its the later with Part3/Sequel.


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I see.... I hope its the later with Part3/Sequel.


so do I.


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ^I think it'll fill the gap/bridge between the ending of Part II and the chance of there being a Part III.


 i can't deny the possibility


----------



## Bender (Oct 11, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> If DBGT is anything to go by I think I know how a Part 3 Naruto would do with fans



(Resisting urge to imagine castrating and disemboweling due to invoking DBGT which would lead to further deterioration of Naruto's writing)  

There would be so much disappointment from audiences if Kishi so much as humors the possibility of using plot devices from DBGT. This guy on other hand is so unbelievably abhorred by the randomness and lulzy ideals most people and factions hold in-story that I've stopped caring.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> either the film covers the gap in the manga or between part 2 and part 3



depends  on the last chapter. if it has hokage naruto, the  game over :/


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto is going to make a slingshot with the scarf.
> Or he will use love to tnj the villain and show him the love he got by getting that scarf
> 
> Calling it.



TnJ the Moon

Naruto: Moon, believe it!

Moon: You remind me of my buddy Sun


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> depends  on the last chapter. if it has hokage naruto, the  game over :/



thats about it.
still kish did say hed like to write sequels to naruto and a love story.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

naruto, you always  wanted  to be hokage,  isnt it, moon chan?


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> thats about it.
> still kish did say hed like to write sequels to naruto and a love story.



oh yeah, the love story about  old people. i hope he meant people  i  their 20s or something


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> either the film covers the gap in the manga or between part 2 and part 3



Didn't the latest chapter hinted about a shocking ending?

The Manga will probably end with a cliffhanger to force fans to watch the movie which will fill-in what happened.


----------



## geG (Oct 11, 2014)

Man you guys are so desperate for new info you're trying to find meaning in quotes from some dumb website game 



Hexa said:


> Didn't we get a leak of Kishimoto's notes for RtN, where the "masked man" in the dream was supposed to be Shisui (and the "masked man" in the manga was revealed to be Obito)?



No, Kishi's notes said that Madara was Obito, which turned out to be true. The Shisui thing was talking about how the masked man turned out to be Menma, and people seeing "Shisui" there must have been a mistranslation or misreading due to how small the text was. Like, I remember Kishi had written "Madara (Obito)" multiple times in that outline, but only one of them was actually legible.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 11, 2014)

Something's telling me we won't get a trailer til the last chapter comes out.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 11, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Something's telling me we won't get a trailer til the last chapter comes out.



That's probably common sense telling you that


----------



## geG (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> nope.  they say kish wrote the storyline for this movie like he did for RTN.
> check this for instance
> x
> 原作者・岸本斉史だけが知る
> ...



It is true that he's credited differently for this movie than he was for RTN though, right? His credits in that were Design and Story, while for The Last he's just called Chief Story Supervisor or something. Which obviously means he's involved in the creation of the story but maybe not as much as he was for RTN?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't know about that...maybe around October the 18th we'll get it? Random shot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

Please please don't tell me there's gonna be a part three


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

Geg said:


> It is true that he's credited differently for this movie than he was for RTN though, right? His credits in that were Design and Story, while for The Last he's just called Chief Story Supervisor or something. Which obviously means he's involved in the creation of the story but maybe not as much as he was for RTN?



naa same as RTN


----------



## rac585 (Oct 11, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Please please don't tell me there's gonna be a part three



there's not. i wish it were. but there won't be.

if takl says it's either a gap in the manga or between part 2 and part 3. i think it just means the final chapter will show very far ahead into the future.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

rac585 said:


> there's not. i wish it were. but there won't be.
> 
> if takl says it's either a gap in the manga or between part 2 and part 3. i think it just means the final chapter will show very far ahead into the future.



you shouldn't wish there was.


Naruto's following the same basis as DB which ended screwing them over with greed.


Starts off great, has a decent middle, then.......GT


if you get a third Naruto part , I'm pretty sure it's gonna suck hard.


Plus it's time to let go and find new mangas and for Kishi, reading his one shot of Mario, he has so much more to create .


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *Naruto:* "MOON, I UNDERSTAND YOU! YOU'RE JUST LIKE ME! Here, take this red scarf as a token of my understanding and ETERNAL FRIENDSHIP."
> 
> *Moon:* "N-Naruto-kun... now I see the light! Collapsing unto myself and exterminating the human population is wrong! My messiah!"
> 
> The first love of the Moon, folks.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 11, 2014)

Geg said:


> It is true that he's credited differently for this movie than he was for RTN though, right? His credits in that were Design and Story, while for The Last he's just called Chief Story Supervisor or something. Which obviously means he's involved in the creation of the story but maybe not as much as he was for RTN?



I think both credits mean the same thing, otherwise we would see someone else also credited with "Story". If anything I think the "Chief Supervisor" part is trying to imply that he's more involved.


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

x

_前作『ROAD TO NINJA NARUTO THE MOVIE』に引き続き、岸本自身が原作_、キャラクターデザイン、ストーリー総監修を務め、ナルトら忍者たちを待ち受ける過酷な運命と激しい戦いが描かれる。

like for the last film "ROAD TO NINJA NARUTO THE MOVIE" Kishimoto himself wrote the storyline


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> nope.  they say kish wrote the storyline for this movie like he did for RTN.
> check this for instance
> x
> 原作者・岸本斉史だけが知る
> ...



Nope, he is credited as cheif story supervisor (ストーリー総監修)
2008 one

whereas in RTN he was credited for story (ストーリー)
2008 one

Also, the lines you posted, one can say, since the film is set after part2, he had to provide some inputs as chief story supervisor.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 11, 2014)

The scarf looks waaaaay off.


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

tkROUT said:


> Nope, he is credited as cheif story supervisor (ストーリー総監修)
> 2008 one
> 
> whereas in RTN he was credited for story (ストーリー)
> ...



Nope? who are u to know what is said in jp?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 11, 2014)

That silly scarf really doesn't belong there, I don't know what they were thinking. 



Narutossss said:


> i'm sorry if this post upsets some posters lol elicit but fuck it. but i find it ironic that some posters frown on any kind of discussion on relationships even when it's relevant like the _first love_ thing, when the director of this movie has like a 100% track record of directing anime works with female leads, pretty much all the animes he's directed have female leads and most of them have alot of romance in them, hell one of the animes he directed has romance in the title.
> 
> what i'm trying to say is why would studio pierrot put a guy that's never worked on naruto before that specializes in romance, female centric stories and even strong female leads which sounds like the complete fucking opposite of naruto.
> 
> ...



We frown upon pairing debates because there are no official couples in this series. 

(Other than Asuma x Kurenai )

It's all in yo imagination. 

You want an example of a shounen manga where romance is truly important? InuYasha.

And in that series nobody needs to clutch at straws to find evidence that they love each other.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 11, 2014)

@takL you have already posted english trans!


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

i said

like for the previous film "ROAD TO NINJA NARUTO THE MOVIE" Kishimoto wrote the storyline himself


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> i said
> 
> like for the previous film "ROAD TO NINJA NARUTO THE MOVIE" Kishimoto wrote the storyline himself



In my post, I was talking about this line, as quoted.

原作者・岸本斉史だけが知る　
誰も見たことのないナルトが今―――。
"The Naruto, only the original author, masashi kishimoto knows, 
no one else has ever seen is now (to be shown)―――."

The line you understood or talking about, I was typing when you posted so I had't seen that one.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

you know he is right


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

tkROUT said:


> In my post, I was talking about this line, as quoted.
> 
> 原作者・岸本斉史だけが知る
> 誰も見たことのないナルトが今―――。
> ...




that only means kish wrote the story for the film.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> thats about it.
> still kish did say hed like to write sequels to naruto and a love story.



good news  



Geg said:


> *Man you guys are so desperate for new info you're trying to find meaning in quotes from some dumb website game *
> 
> .



Yeah... that level of troll is so weak at least they should fake pictures or something.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Please please don't tell me there's gonna be a part three



Im afraid we have some bad news for you


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto, you always  wanted  to be hokage,  isnt it, moon chan?



yes, please


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2014)

I like the scarf on naruto it pulls the whole look together. So the scarf is important to the plot or something?


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I like the scarf on naruto it pulls the whole look together. So the scarf is important to the plot or something?



reportedly yes it is.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 11, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> TnJ the Moon
> 
> Naruto: Moon, believe it!
> 
> Moon: You remind me of my buddy Sun





Addy said:


> naruto: you always  wanted  to be hokage,  isnt it, moon chan?



*Moon: *"I'm sorry for having turned myself into meteorites and killed half of the human population. Seriously! I was just so very disillusioned because Pluto was declared no longer a planet died!"

*Naruto:* "It's okay, Moon. You're the coolest planet* ever!"

* Satellite, I know. Does Naruto, though?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> reportedly yes it is.



Who do you think  the villain  would be ?
I mean every movie had one.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Oct 11, 2014)

what the hell is goning its a bed time story for kids ... its like they dont want us to watch the movie ever


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 11, 2014)

The moon is just about to hit the Earth when the combined ninja world, in a last ditch effort, joins hands and performs a stirring rendition of "Blue Moon of Kentucky", touching the space rock's cold heart and strengthening its resolve to "keep on shining".  Shedding tears of joy it returns to the heavens, and they all live happily ever after.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 11, 2014)

Naruto TnJs Moon.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Naruto TnJs Moon.



just so you should  know,  that  was my idea first


----------



## Deynard (Oct 11, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Naruto TnJs Moon.



Fucking rep for this shit 



Addy said:


> just so you should  know,  that  was my idea first



Too late


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2014)

In his brother's series, Jio's scarf was the only thing, belonging to him, that remained on Earth; it found its way to the surrogate parents' graves.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Gunners said:


> In his brother's series, Jio's scarf was the only thing, belonging to him, that remained on Earth; it found its way to the surrogate parents' graves.



Naruto will be the first space ninja to go on the moon ? And he sends the scarf back to the others to inform them that his alive...
Holy shit.
Or other follow him to the moon because they got the feedback that its alright to be a space ninja... and this is how he gets reinforcements

And Baruto explores the alien world and their warriors.... defeats the bad alien and saves the good aliens...


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 11, 2014)

Gunners said:


> In his brother's series, Jio's scarf was the only thing, belonging to him, that remained on Earth; it found its way to the surrogate parents' graves.



There you have it.

Sentient!Scarf is the villain that will make the Moon collapse.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> There you have it.
> 
> Sentient!Scarf is the villain that will make the Moon collapse.



Now serious isnt my post above very possible ?

The scarf being used at someting as a signal to get people on the moon or inform them that naruto is okay...

Hinata praying that his alive and shit...
And then the movie ends with naruto staying there... new world and aliens and shit...


----------



## insane111 (Oct 11, 2014)

A tree turned into the Juubi, so the scarf must be an evil god in disguise


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Now serious isnt my post above very possible ?
> 
> The scarf being used at someting as a signal to get people on the moon or inform them that naruto is okay...
> 
> ...



Honestly, I doubt that we're gonna get aliens in this movie. 

I doubt that we're gonna get a villain at all, in fact.

While I don't exactly _discount_ the possibility, fact is that in the manga, Kishi has been pushing the 'Thanks to the war, everyone is now friends and understands each other and will never ever fight again ever because the Messiah has finally shown them the light' cheery utopia pretty hard. The choice of the Moon as 'final villain' of the movie might actually be caused by this; making the heroes fight against a natural event would not go against this silly, naive vision of Kishi's about eternal friendship and understanding.

Though of course, Kishi tends to contradict himself at every turn... so I guess it's really a question of what kind of crack he and the anime staff were smoking during the making of the movie. Maybe we'll actually get a villain behind everything, and fuck eternal friendship and understanding.

Who knows?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *Honestly, I doubt that we're gonna get aliens in this movie.
> 
> I doubt that we're gonna get a villain at all, in fact.*
> 
> ...



But every movie had a villain... it would be a first time without one... and it would be very stupid. 
Naruto and Sasuke joining powers could destroy the moon. 

What ? In order for eternal peace and shit... we need Naruto as hokage that is a vital point since he will be the one to change the world... Kakashi being hokage ruins the notion of that being in the movie

The headbands are still Konoha so the village's are not united.
Im pretty sure that the peace you speak is not in the narutoverse for now.

And even if that notion exist a different world like the moon and aliens that are not in the narutoworld are still not converted to this eternal peace.

I mean Kishi could play it in many ways...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 11, 2014)

Given how so far in neither the anime nor in the manga (I hope this doesn't count as spoiler) has that Sharingan basement that Obito created has come into play maybe some filler villain will appear and use Edo Tensei on those eyes to form a zombie Uchiha army and they'll use their eyes to do something to the moon.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2014)

takL said:


> reportedly yes it is.



Interesting winder how could it belong to who ever made the moon drop or a special tool left behind maybe an artifact of rs or his mom or something. 

If there is no villain maybe is important because it sentimental to him maybe his mothers or whoever 
The moon could be falling because it has lost its core which was the gedo mazo and after a while it can not sustain itself in the sky and it's falling back to earth. When madara summoned the statue is probably like 20 years before the movie story line and it finally could not remain there. Who knows. The process could have taken many years.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Now serious isnt my post above very possible ?
> 
> The scarf being used at someting as a signal to get people on the moon or inform them that naruto is okay...
> 
> ...



Naruto Affleck and Hinata Tyler.


----------



## Muah (Oct 11, 2014)

I suspect the final villian to have purple face paint and nail polish and to be an ungodly shade of stupid. They will have a dark past but it won't be quite touching also they won't use handshines or normal jutsu. Just colored balls of energy that they will use in the end to become giant bigger than a biju.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 11, 2014)

My prediction is that mysterious woman is " moon girl " gives Naruto the scarf 




Geg said:


> Man you guys are so desperate for new info you're trying to find meaning in quotes from some dumb website game



They are so seriously and paranoid about anything related to pairings


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 11, 2014)

For the record, the DBGT analogy people keep bringing up wouldn't work here. DBGT wasn't written by Akira Toriyama, who wrote the original DB and DBZ. 

DBGT was an anime-only cash in on the Dragonball series that used original characters and plotlines. 

Basically, DBGT was fanfiction gone wrong.

Not saying that it won't happen to Naruto (there are other little spin-off manga going on) but a Kishi-written part 3 would still be from Kishi, at least. It wouldn't be DBGT-bad. Hopefully nothing will ever be DBGT bad again.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 11, 2014)

so back to mindless drivel in here? meh i'll come when there's an update.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> so back to mindless drivel in here? meh i'll come when there's an update.



"Back to"?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> so back to mindless drivel in here? meh i'll come when there's an update.


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 11, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


>



WTF is this!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> For the record, the DBGT analogy people keep bringing up wouldn't work here. DBGT wasn't written by Akira Toriyama, who wrote the original DB and DBZ.
> 
> DBGT was an anime-only cash in on the Dragonball series that used original characters and plotlines.
> 
> ...



you don't get it, the analogy means the content started off good, but as they made a second one , the quality dipped so on the third one it was obviously for cash grabbing.


Naruto has things wrapped up, if they do a third, or a movie after this one , it's just them being thirsty for money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Im afraid we have some bad news for you



should have used the meme


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 11, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> My prediction is that mysterious woman is " moon girl " gives Naruto the scarf : maybe: kermit




so it's sailor moon all over again


----------



## Midaru (Oct 11, 2014)

Lork Le Mork said:


> WTF is this!!!



Puss on boots


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 11, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> My prediction is that mysterious woman is " moon girl " gives Naruto the scarf



I wouldn't be surprised. There seems to be a random girl that becomes Naruto's semi-GF in most movies


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> If there is no villain maybe is important because it sentimental to him maybe his mothers or whoever
> The moon could be falling because it has lost its core which was the gedo mazo and after a while it can not sustain itself in the sky and it's falling back to earth. When madara summoned the statue is probably like 20 years before the movie story line and it finally could not remain there. Who knows. The process could have taken many years.



Yep i thought the same too.


----------



## Lork Le Mork (Oct 12, 2014)

Midaru said:


> Puss on boots



It's gotta be one of the funniest things i've seen

is there a place with all the phrases u type in for emoticons and stuff


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 12, 2014)

Movie with no villain? That will suck.

What about fights then? Throw kunais at the moon? Rasengan and chidori the moon?


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Movie with no villain? That will suck.
> 
> What about fights then? Throw kunais at the moon? Rasengan and chidori the moon?



not really. many movies' villains use nature itself like earth quack and such. however, because the moon does not have any personality, writers tend to use a character within the "rescue crew" as a semi villain where he betrays the crew.

it's a cliche but it is totally possible. 

what if the moon falls because hinata is sad over not having naruto's D yet? ck


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 12, 2014)

I guess is possible that they can use someone betraying the group and embrace the apocalypse (lol). What is Naruto without some fights


----------



## Sage (Oct 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. There seems to be a random girl that becomes Naruto's semi-GF in most movies



Yeah, wonder why the anime team feels the need to pimp out Naruto in every movie (no complains from me though). Every filler girl starts off annoyed and hating Naruto only to end with them influenced and embracing him, he converts all of them into liking him by the end.

Would be interesting if they brought all those filler girls to meet Naruto again for his Hokage inauguration. Maybe Shion has a kid and named him Naruto too 

NarutoHarem orgy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 12, 2014)

The artist forgot the white haired chick from Blood Prison


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> what if the moon falls because hinata is sad over not having naruto's D yet? ck



Brilliant, Hinata is the villain. In the poster we see her praying for the moon to fall and kill everyone


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 12, 2014)

Lork Le Mork said:


> WTF is this!!!



This is worse, to be honest:



I keep thinking it's a cat with a boner.



Haruka Katana said:


> I guess is possible that they can use someone betraying the group and embrace the apocalypse (lol). What is Naruto without some fights



You mean someone in the alliance _finally_ getting away from the hive mind and gaining some sort of individual personality?

What a time to be alive. 



Haruka Katana said:


> The artist forgot the white haired chick from Blood Prison



Artist is Min.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 12, 2014)

So there's no villain in the movie?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 12, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Artist is Min. ; 33





awwwweee


yeaahhhh


nardo gettin' dem ho


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 12, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> So there's no villain in the movie?



We still don't know.

...well, Moon aside.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 12, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> This is worse, to be honest:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking it's a cat with a boner.



Cat with a boner  Now my mind is clouded.


*Spoiler*: __ 










mezzomarinaio said:


> You mean someone in the alliance _finally_ getting away from the hive mind and gaining some sort of individual personality?
> 
> What a time to be alive.



Moar reasons why we need a villain. 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Artist is Min.



Min is one of my favorite artist of all time


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 12, 2014)

> I keep thinking it's a cat with a boner.


cannot unsee now


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 12, 2014)

This entire movie is a spoiler and shouldn't even be in here. You can only blame yourself and the section mod for spoilers.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree. This is why I said sometime ago this thing should be moved to either the HoU or the Library, with a link being left in the TV section warning for manga spoilers.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes yes and yes. When will the powers that be come to their senses and move this to HoU or KL? The entire movie is one big spoiler, and for the anime-only viewers all the more so. Trying to keep the spoilers away (lol) only restricts meaningful discussion.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 12, 2014)

Geg, you know what you must do.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree as well, many things have been said here. Too many.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 12, 2014)

Kishido said:


> What I find very funny... Poeple screaming about spoilers and actually report them.



Because rules are rules. Yeah, the movie spoil a lot, but not everything.

Still waiting for Geg to move the thread. LoL


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2014)

Geg don't move the thread. This people don't know that once moved in KL or HoU the activity will drop like a fly.

Don't ruin a good thread.
Allow spoilers in tags and solve the problem.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 12, 2014)

Is Naruto 180cm tall? That is really tall.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm still slightly taller .


----------



## Itachі (Oct 12, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Geg don't move the thread. This people don't know that once moved in KL or HoU the activity will drop like a fly.
> 
> Don't ruin a good thread.
> Allow spoilers in tags and solve the problem.



Who the fuck cares if the activity drops?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 12, 2014)

lol the activity won't go down in the kl though, it would actually go up but maybe hou is best for this thread?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> Is Naruto 180cm tall? That is really tall.



He grew a lot he is about 5'11 he is about 3 inches shorter then I am still but kishi made he grow a lot.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 12, 2014)

lol 5'11 is massive for japanese standards.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm 6'5 so he's still a short shit to me.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Who the fuck cares if the activity drops?



I would care.



Narutossss said:


> lol the activity won't go down in the kl though, it would actually go up but maybe hou is best for this thread?



We had some threads in the HoU with THE LAST and they got 2 pages and then nothing....


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 12, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I would care.
> 
> 
> 
> We had some threads in the HoU with last they got 2 pages and then nothing....



it's because there's a main thread for the movie so they don't bother posting or lurking when they could come here instead. move the thread and it's posters should follow. stick it in the kl i say, more madness.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 12, 2014)

the movie will end whit Naruto and Hinata dying after Hinata give birth, Sasuke become Naruto child sensei.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 12, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> the movie will end whit Naruto and Hinata dying after Hinata give birth, Sasuke become* Naruto child sensei*.



Judging by your emot , you don't even know what the hell you just said.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 12, 2014)

In other words, the sensei of their child...


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 12, 2014)

The thing that's worrying me is when do we get to see the movie? The manga will end, but this'll be released in Japan soon after so it's all good for them. Are we gonna have to wait like, a year to see what happens?


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 12, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> The thing that's worrying me is when do we get to see the movie? The manga will end, but this'll be released in Japan soon after so it's all good for them. Are we gonna have to wait like, a year to see what happens?



We'll probably have to wait till the DVD release to actually see it, but people will leak details earlier. I expect the DVD to release right after Shippuden ends, especially since there is going to be a bonus chapter that is supposed to lead into this movie that will probably be animated first.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 12, 2014)

> 180cm is pretty tall for asians, just saying.



1.80 is tall for whole Mid-East/East, it's very impressive.

Most men end at 1.75cm at max.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 12, 2014)

Naruto is a fictional world. It isn't Japan or Asia.

Naruto himself has blonde hair and blue eyes.

And the Lightning Country has a lot of black guys.


----------



## Jad (Oct 12, 2014)

When I was in Japan some years ago, I was towering over so many people.

Another thing: I was so surprised that in the morning no one, not a single person was walking in the city. And literally some minutes passed, and everyone was crowding the area going to work. It's amazing how efficient they take their life.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm still bigger then Naruto. 1.84 cm.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 12, 2014)

And I too want the thread moved. Faceless posts too many damn spoilers (really dude?) and got banned, what, twice doing it?


----------



## rac585 (Oct 12, 2014)

i agree. this thread is more about after manga ends and not much to do with anime only watchers (which i feel this section should b catering too above all), even though it is animated.



UzumakiMAAKU said:


> The thing that's worrying me is when do we get to see the movie? The manga will end, but this'll be released in Japan soon after so it's all good for them. Are we gonna have to wait like, a year to see what happens?



we will know pretty much everything about the movie after a month or so. probably solid summary before mid december.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 12, 2014)

Has the running time of the movie been announced?

The longest movies are 96/95 mins long, but I can't find running time for the last 3 films.

But the most recent Shippuuden movie's running time I can find is only 85 mins.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't know for sure if this is true or legitimate or not, so I was hoping someone here might be able to determine if it is.

Basically, I heard someone say here:



Is the following:

火影忍者疾風傳2014最新劇場版-The Last
製作人員及配音員名單：（由霓整理）

●原作、故事＆角色設計總監修：岸本齊史
●監督：小林常夫
●腳本：経塚丸雄
●角色設計＆動畫製作監督：西尾鐵也、鈴木博文
●音樂：高梨康治 、刃-yaiba-
●製作：火影忍者劇場版製作委員會
●配音員：
漩渦鳴人－竹內順子
春野櫻－中村千繪
奈良鹿丸－森久保祥太郎
祭－日野 聰
日向雛田－水樹奈奈
旗木卡卡西－井上和彥
宇智波佐助－杉山紀彰

Which translates as:

● original story & character design director Revised: Masashi Kishimoto
● Supervision: Small Lin Changfu
● Script: Jing Xiong mound pill
● Character Design & Animation supervision: Tetsuya Nishio, Suzuki Bowen
● Music: Koji Takanashi, blade -yaiba-
● Production: Naruto Movie Production Committee
● dubbing:
Naruto Uzumaki - Takeuchi Junko
Haruno Sakura - Chie Nakamura
Nara Shikamaru - Morikubo Shotaro
Sai - Hino Satoshi
Hyuga Hinata - Mizuki Nana
Hatake Kakashi - Inoue Kazuhiko
Sasuke Uchiha - Sugiyama Noriaki

Can someone more knowledgable than I determine if this is real or junk?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> And I too want the thread moved. Faceless posts too many damn spoilers (really dude?) and got banned, what, twice doing it?



That butthurt 
And nope I never got banned for spoilers.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 12, 2014)

Damn why delete so many posts 



RockSauron said:


> I don't know for sure if this is true or legitimate or not, so I was hoping someone here might be able to determine if it is.
> 
> Basically, I heard someone say here:
> 
> ...



Doesn't look like it can be trusted, plus it's in chinese. A better source would be nice.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 12, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Damn why delete so many posts
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like it can be trusted, plus it's in chinese. A better source would be nice.



Ah, Chinese, not Japanese. Probably not too accurate then.

Just checking!


----------



## takL (Oct 12, 2014)

im guessing there'll be a chap about this 'the last' movie after wsj #50.

btw
[YOUTUBE]jowq9aUTjMI[/YOUTUBE]
"The bright red scarf that girl was waving
at whom i don't know
well it doesn't matter to whom she did, does it?
everyone can take it as to them"


----------



## ch1p (Oct 12, 2014)

**


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2014)

takL said:


> im guessing there'll be a chap about this 'the last' movie after wsj #50.
> 
> "The bright red scarf that girl was waving
> at whom i don't know
> ...



Wut ?  what does it mean in simple language ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 12, 2014)

takL said:


> im guessing there'll be a chap about this 'the last' movie after wsj #50.
> 
> btw
> [YOUTUBE]jowq9aUTjMI[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Wtf is this?


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2014)

rac585 said:


> i agree. this thread is more about after manga ends and not much to do with anime only watchers (which i feel this section should b catering too above all), even though it is animated.


The thing is it doesn't make sense for a thread about the anime movie to not be in the anime section.

I'm probably just going to do what I should have been doing from the start and ban for spoilers more often so people will just go to the HOU on their own 



RockSauron said:


> I don't know for sure if this is true or legitimate or not, so I was hoping someone here might be able to determine if it is.
> 
> Basically, I heard someone say here:
> 
> ...



The crew list is legit, just the translation of names is screwed up.

● Original Story, Character Design, Chief Story Supervisor: Masashi Kishimoto
● Director: Tsuneo Kobayashi
● Script: Maruo Kyouzuka
● Character Design & Animation Supervision: Tetsuya Nishio, Hirofumi Suzuki
● Music: Yasuharu Takahashi, -yaiba-


----------



## takL (Oct 12, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Wtf is this?


its from


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 12, 2014)

^They should put Yamato in the movie to complete the lulz.



Geg said:


> The crew list is legit, just the translation of names is screwed up.
> 
> ● Original Story, Character Design, Chief Story Supervisor: Masashi Kishimoto
> ● Director: Tsuneo Kobayashi
> ...



That's what happens when you use google translate 

Good to know then


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 12, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> That butthurt
> And nope I never got banned for spoilers.



Not butthurt, just annoyed


----------



## Amanda (Oct 12, 2014)

Geg said:


> The thing is it doesn't make sense for a thread about the anime movie to not be in the anime section.




HoU is for both anime and manga, though.


edit: Geg, you're just greedy and don't want to let this thriving thread out of your hands, even if it means we all have to pretend to be blind and stupid.


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2014)

Let's put it this way: In the very first poster we could see Kaguya's name in the background. Just mentioning that with no context is fine, saying "Wow look at this thing from the manga they spoiled, that's a big manga spoiler" is not


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2014)

must be a pain in the ass to delete so much huh Geg?


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> even if it means we all have to pretend to be blind and stupid.



That's generally what all manga readers have to do in this section regardless though 

If you don't like it, go to the HOU.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 12, 2014)

What if we all just vote with our feet and emigrate to HoU en masse? Now people won't do it because this thread is here, so there's no point in posting in inactive side threads. At least then we can discuss normally.


----------



## takL (Oct 12, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Wut ?  what does it mean in simple language ?



i mean naruto is wearing a bright red scarf 
 doesn't matter who knitted it, does it?
everyone can take it as they like for now.
while Naruto and co are fignting to save their mother earth.


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> What if we all just vote with our feet and emigrate to HoU en masse?



Oh no don't do that. Whatever would I do if I didn't have to scour this thread for spoilers and dumb shipping arguments every day. Please, no, come back.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> What if we all just vote with our feet and emigrate to HoU en masse? Now people won't do it because this thread is here, so there's no point in posting in inactive side threads. At least then we can discuss normally.



Amanda you know that moving this thread will be the death of it.
Kenny doesnt allow paring stuff and he will ban shistorms.

Geg is awesome he only needs to allow spoilers in tags for this thread or make a sub section for the movie with spoilers allowed.

We have alot to discuss or speculate


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2014)

takL said:


> i mean naruto is wearing a bright red scarf
> doesn't matter who knitted it, does it?
> everyone can take it as they like for now.
> while Naruto and co are fignting to save their mother earth.



but how do they fight to save the earth... i feel a villain is using power to make the  moon fall and they have to stop him.

its hinata's scarf cmon sakura is to useless to make something.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 12, 2014)

Geg said:


> Oh no don't do that. Whatever would I do if I didn't have to scour this thread for spoilers and dumb shipping arguments every day. Please, no, come back.




You're so possessive. If the people want to move the thread, why must you argue against on the basis that "it makes no sense"? It makes sense to us.  



The Faceless Man said:


> Amando you know that moving this thread will be the death of it.
> Kenny doesnt allow paring stuff and he will ban shistorms.
> 
> geg is awesome he only needs to allow spoilers in tags for this thread or make a sub section for the movie with spoilers allowed.
> ...




Pairing stuff can be banned for all I care. I just want to talk about the movie openly.  You know, the moon rabbit stuff and other things related to the manga's ending.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2014)

what if for just this thread, you allow spoilers but, you caution the newbies to not go to this thread? 

I mean the point of this movie is combining all you saw and discussing what could happen in the movie along with news and info


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> You're so possessive. If the people want to move the thread, why must you argue against on the basis that "it makes no sense"? It makes sense to us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No... cmon this thread is great for parings rage and butthurt and stupid shit 

I agree with what you want and this is why geg should make an exception for tags.
We could use tags to discuss this.

 I mean people who dont want spoilers should not open tags in the first place  unless they cant read Spoiler tags


----------



## takL (Oct 12, 2014)

i think a sticky thread on the movie  in the library would do


----------



## ziemiak11 (Oct 12, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No... cmon this thread is great for parings rage and butthurt and stupid shit
> 
> I agree with what you want and this is why geg should make an exception for tags.
> We could use tags to discuss this.
> ...



In first place they shouldn't read any movie info.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 12, 2014)

*@ Faceless*

Who honestly enjoys the pairing madness? One of the biggest reasons I'm nervous about the manga's abrupt ending and the story potentially (but unlikely) ending in a movie is that then the war will never ever ever end, as people will be arguing to the ends of the earth about what really happened. 

*@ ziemiak*

Word. If you only follow the anime, why would you even read news about a movie that takes place after the manga and is supposedly canon? That's like wanting to read spoilers without wanting to be spoiled.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 12, 2014)

Geg said:


> The thing is it doesn't make sense for a thread about the anime movie to not be in the anime section.
> 
> I'm probably just going to do what I should have been doing from the start and ban for spoilers more often so people will just go to the HOU on their own
> 
> ...



Alright, cool.

So, what do we know about these guys?

● Director: Tsuneo Kobayashi
● Script: Maruo Kyouzuka
● Character Design & Animation Supervision: Tetsuya Nishio, Hirofumi Suzuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 12, 2014)

Put a big fat "WARNING SPOILERS* on the movie thread title will do.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 12, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what if for just this thread, you allow spoilers but, you caution the newbies to not go to this thread?
> 
> I mean the point of this movie is combining all you saw and discussing what could happen in the movie along with news and info



That would make too much sense.


----------



## Midaru (Oct 12, 2014)

Anyways, the movie will come out for us until next year.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 12, 2014)

it's probably like a decade too late but we should've had like a movie subsection where anime-only waters can just agree to having manga spoilers in that area.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Put a big fat "WARNING SPOILERS* on the movie thread title will do.



Or this....



Amanda said:


> *@ Faceless*
> 
> Who honestly enjoys the pairing madness? One of the biggest reasons I'm nervous about the manga's abrupt ending and the story potentially (but unlikely) ending in a movie is that then the war will never ever ever end, as people will be arguing to the ends of the ends about what really happened.
> 
> ...



I think many people enjoy that... and hey maybe after naruto ends we could spam the telegrams with movie threads... i mean they cant do anything else with that section since no chapter will come out 



ziemiak11 said:


> In first place they shouldn't read any movie info.



We must prevent us from spoilering them. If they spoil themselfs its their own fault....


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Alright, cool.
> 
> So, what do we know about these guys?
> 
> ...



Nishio and Suzuki have been doing character design for the anime since day 1, and Suzuki sometimes comes on to do animation direction for episodes of the anime, though the last canon episode he did was Hinata vs. Pain. Nishio occasionally does animation but the only time before this that he was credited as animation director/supervisor was for Naruto movie 2, way back in 2005.

Don't know much about Kobayashi but here's his ANN page: 

No clue about the script writer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2014)

Gunners said:


> That would make too much sense.



why ruin something just cause others are dumb enough to come into this movie knowing the name is a hint of what it's about? 




Midaru said:


> Anyways, the movie will come out for us until next year.



This.


Besides someone might spoil what the movie is about


----------



## ch1p (Oct 12, 2014)

Was this translated yet?

x


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2014)

Geg said:


> Nishio and Suzuki have been doing character design for the anime since day 1, and Suzuki sometimes comes on to do animation direction for episodes of the anime, though the last canon episode he did was Hinata vs. Pain. Nishio occasionally does animation but the only time before this that he was credited as animation director/supervisor was for Naruto movie 2, way back in 2005.
> 
> Don't know much about Kobayashi but here's his ANN page:
> 
> No clue about the script writer.



Geg are you okay with spoiler tags ? Would you make this exception ?


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Was this translated yet?
> 
> x


Looks to be the same as the one from the magazine scan a few days ago. Talking about the moon falling and the end of the world.



The Faceless Man said:


> Geg are you okay with spoiler tags ? Would you make this exception ?



I dunno probably


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2014)

Geg said:


> Looks to be the same as the one from the magazine scan a few days ago. Talking about the moon falling and the end of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno probably



It would be perfect... it would satisfy people


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 12, 2014)

So the Moon is crashing into Ninja Earth?

Hmm; man it would suck if the Moon was the prison of a demon(ess?) who can attack with Portal's?

...  

100% confirmed that GLADoS is the main villian in this film 

 oh Kishi


----------



## Midaru (Oct 12, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why ruin something just cause others are dumb enough to come into this movie knowing the name is a hint of what it's about?
> 
> 
> This.
> ...




I hope we get spoilers when it's out in Japan.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 12, 2014)

Just cerious, but did they say that they will reveal new information every day from a specific date to another (I don't remember what that date was), or do they reveal new information every week with the new chapter?

and does anyone know when they plan to show some trailers? -______-


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2014)

interesting plot .


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 12, 2014)

Tetsuya Nishio, Hirofumi Suzuki? just did some research on them, looks like this movie's going to have top notch animation. still the no name writer and shoujo direct still puzzles me.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 12, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Tetsuya Nishio, Hirofumi Suzuki? just did some research on them, looks like this movie's going to have top notch animation. still the no name writer and shoujo direct still puzzles me.





Not necessarily 

Suzuki has worked on most of the movies, but Nishio being there is something uncommon.

e: oh and that's not the complete list of animation directors, there will be many more.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 12, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> So the Moon is crashing into Ninja Earth?
> 
> Hmm; man it would suck if the Moon was the prison of a demon(ess?) who can attack with Portal's?
> 
> ...



Nah.

Judging from the plot, this is the movie's villain:


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 12, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Not necessarily
> 
> Suzuki has worked on most of the movies, but Nishio being there is something uncommon.
> 
> e: oh and that's not the complete list of animation directors, there will be many more.



yeah i know but so far it's looking good.


----------



## Bender (Oct 12, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Movie with no villain? That will suck.



No no no keep the concept it'll be interesting to see how  bad good Kishimoto's writing is when he talks about pairing only. 

Though if the moon is indeed the villain hopefully it crushes Sakura first.


----------



## Muah (Oct 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Nah.
> 
> Judging from the plot, this is the movie's villain:



Who the hell do you think naruto is?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 12, 2014)

Naruto will become DBZ. Belive it.


----------



## Bender (Oct 12, 2014)

Muah said:


> Who the hell do you think naruto is?



Naruto's kunai is the kunai that will pierce the heavens!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm wondering how much they can tell in a 1 hour 30 minute movie


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 13, 2014)

inb4 2min only of Sasuke


----------



## Trojan (Oct 13, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> inb4 2min only of Sasuke



I actually was thinking about this same thing. 
How long is this movie going to be? Because in the previous movie they all have barely been shown. It was just a waste of time to show them honestly, and the same thing with the Akatsuk.


----------



## Midaru (Oct 13, 2014)

This movie will be about 1 h 30 mins of talk no jutsu.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 13, 2014)

So Naruto will be with Sakura and Hinata will be main villian because of that, she'll crush Moon with Earth thanks to her Golden Byakugan?

I could watch it.


----------



## Midaru (Oct 13, 2014)

I want to see Tenten fighting in the movie.


----------



## Muah (Oct 13, 2014)

It's truly sad people still have hope for this franchise. It started with 46 weeks of fillers. That alone should have given you the hint.


----------



## Midaru (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't know what to expect from this movie.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

Deynard said:


> So Naruto will be with Sakura and Hinata will be main villian because of that, she'll crush Moon with Earth thanks to her Golden Byakugan?
> 
> I could watch it.



well, that is the natural progression for hinatas character as a  stalker  

plus, evil hinata could mean lesser clothes and bondage like clothing


----------



## Deynard (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> plus, evil hinata could mean lesser clothes and bondage like clothing



hmmm :sanji


----------



## takL (Oct 13, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Was this translated yet?
> 
> x



"The Moon is making an abnormal approach (on a collision course)!! 
If it goes on, it should amount to the worst-case scenario where
the moon collapses into meteorites to rain down on the Earth! 
Countdown for Doomsday starts!! 
Can Naruto overcome this crisis!? "

prettty much the same as what the scrool in that wsj page said.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

Deynard said:


> hmmm :sanji



its how comic stories work.  the more evil a girl is, the lesser  she wears. it also meams bondage


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

takL said:


> "The Moon is making an abnormal approach (on a collision course)!!
> If it goes on, it should amount to the worst-case scenario where
> the moon collapses into meteorites to rain down on the Earth!
> Countdown for Doomsday starts!!
> ...



no  matter how many times I read this, I can't stop thinking to myself" is this really a naruto movie? "


----------



## calimike (Oct 13, 2014)

10月18日（土）の「THE LAST-NARUTO THE MOVIE-」劇場前売開始日に福岡のキャナルシテイ博多にて、カカシ役井上和彦さんトークショーやコラボイベント開催！2年前のキャナルト祭の再現か!?　テレビ東京HIRO


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 13, 2014)

Is that talking about advance screenings with Kakashi's seiyuu?!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Is that talking about advance screenings with Kakashi's seiyuu?!



It's about a talk show with Kazuhiko Inoue ( Kakashi ) and Hiroshi Matsuyama ( President of CyberConnect 2 and Chief Head of the Ultimate Ninja Storm series games. )


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 13, 2014)

Perhaps announcing Storm 4


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

fuck  no, latest game was pure horse shit


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's about a talk show with Kazuhiko Inoue ( Kakashi ) and Hiroshi Matsuyama ( President of CyberConnect 2 and Chief Head of the Ultimate Ninja Storm series games. )



Oh wow, the calm Kazuhiku Inoue and the hyperactive Matsuyama Hiroshi 
That will be interesting


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> fuck  no, latest game was pure horse shit



That's because Revolution is a filler game like Generations. It was never going to be as good as the main storm games. 

Anyway, some Sasuke fan-art which I thought was really good. 



Storm 4 should be announced relatively soon seeing as the news that the manga is ending has finally been released. No doubt they were waiting for the manga to end to announce Storm 4 as it will likely be the last Storm game.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

dem gold chains


----------



## Deynard (Oct 13, 2014)

calimike said:


> 10月18日（土）の「THE LAST-NARUTO THE MOVIE-」劇場前売開始日に福岡のキャナルシテイ博多にて、カカシ役井上和彦さんトークショーやコラボイベント開催！2年前のキャナルト祭の再現か!?　テレビ東京HIRO



Is this TV or radio?


----------



## Fay (Oct 13, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> That's because Revolution is a filler game like Generations. It was never going to be as good as the main storm games.
> 
> Anyway, some Sasuke fan-art which I thought was really good.
> 
> ...



He looks like royalty.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Good news. A new trailer will appear on the 18th.

5 more days to wait.

*Source*: Midaru form FC but I can't quote her since I'm banned there.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

And Nana pointed how about Hinata being a main in the story, it must mean something.



> Quote:
> Title says: Everyone, it's lovely/beautiful and cool!
> 
> Today and tomorrow is the recording/dubbing of 「THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-」(≧ω≦)ｂ. In Naruto's last movie, Hinata is also going to be able to participate in a war**Note: 参戦=war, I am unusually happy/glad!* Note: めちゃくちゃ



*PS.* Nana is the voice actress for Hinata.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 13, 2014)

takL said:


> "The Moon is making an abnormal approach (on a collision course)!!
> If it goes on, it should amount to the worst-case scenario where
> the moon collapses into meteorites to rain down on the Earth!
> Countdown for Doomsday starts!!
> ...



It sounds like the movie's plot might be more focused on character development than on actual "END OF THE WORLD" plot. 

Which would be okay with me, if this is gonna be it. Like an extra long epilogue.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

i dont care about trailers anymore!!!!!!!!!! they are just still shots!!!!! 



The Faceless Man said:


> And Nana pointed how about Hinata being a main in the story, it must mean something.
> 
> 
> 
> *PS.* Nana is the voice actress for Hinata.



participate in a war/?? = main to the plot line? 

still no full body sketches and ino which means ino is apparently dead


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> It sounds like the movie's plot might be more focused on character development than on actual "END OF THE WORLD" plot.
> 
> Which would be okay with me, if this is gonna be it. Like an extra long epilogue.



really wish they would make a really long epilogue movie instead of a movie based around a meteor


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Good news. A new trailer will appear on the 18th.
> 
> 5 more days to wait.
> 
> *Source*: Midaru form FC but I can't quote her since I'm banned there.



i looked in the FC, and she didn't have a source. She just said there would be a trailer on he 18th, but I couldn't find anything that would lead her to say that on the last three pages or so. So yeah. :/



Addy said:


> really wish they would make a really long epilogue movie instead of a movie based around a meteor



I wish they would have made an epilogue chapter, that was at least as long as Full Metal Alchemist's last chapter, and wrap up tons of lose ends, even stuff as unimportant relatively as Anko. 

But there's lots of things I wish. Like Naruto not literally winning the war single handily in a manga that is trying to stress the importance of working together.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> i dont care about trailers anymore!!!!!!!!!! they are just still shots!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that throw me off to.... Maybe alien war 
But Nana seems very happy for hinata's role...

So something is up  
Even more since the scarf and hinata looks important.



RockSauron said:


> i looked in the FC, and she didn't have a source. She just said there would be a trailer on he 18th, but I couldn't find anything that would lead her to say that on the last three pages or so. So yeah. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Midaru is not a troll. I wonder where she got the source.
Maybe takL can confirm or something ?


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Yeah that throw me off to.... Maybe alien war
> But Nana seems very happy for hinata's role...
> 
> So something is up
> ...



that awkward moment when there is only two minutes of hinata and the scarf


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

lol you do know that 18th of october is written on the home page of naruto-movie.com right?


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lol you do know that 18th of october is written on the home page of naruto-movie.com right?



I did not.

Thank you for the source though


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I did not.
> 
> Thank you for the source though



no problem bro.

found this on tumblr, it's a slightly closer look at studio Pierott version of naruto

i find it still fucking strange that we still don't have HD scans of naruto and sakura's cell colored design sheets from last weeks jump. even the movies website didn't bother to upload them.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lol you do know that 18th of october is written on the home page of naruto-movie.com right?



So its confirmed 5 more days until trailer...  i hope its good.



Addy said:


> that awkward moment when there is only two minutes of hinata and the scarf



i doubt it... she was to happy for that.. and that thing with fighting in the war... WTF ?

I think hinata got something decent at least...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2014)

Lol Nazi Kenneth.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i doubt it... she was to happy for that.. and that thing with fighting in the war... WTF ?
> 
> I think hinata got something decent at least...



nah, i think it's a publicity stunt or she is happy to be finally done with naruto series 

i think she will have a roll but dont fall victim to advertisement until you see the movie.  

remember this?



seriously, fuck em


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

i've been telling you guys studio P brought in a director that specializes in female centered properties. 

the mystery girl, the scarf, the first love, the director, all the signs are there.

hinata will be important in this movie, search your heart you know it to be true.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> nah, i think it's a publicity stunt or she is happy to be finally done with naruto series
> 
> i think she will have a roll but dont fall victim to advertisement until you see the movie.
> 
> ...



i dont rememebr that... what is that supposed to mean  ?



Narutossss said:


> i've been telling you guys studio P brought in a director that specializes in female centered properties.
> 
> the mystery girl, the scarf, the first love, the director, all the signs are there.
> 
> hinata will be important in this movie, search your heart you know it to be true.




Yeah i heard the director who is a big hinata fan is in the cast to...

Its either naruhina or hinata is a damsel in distress somehow...


----------



## insane111 (Oct 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i've been telling you guys studio P brought in a director that specializes in female centered properties.
> 
> the mystery girl, the scarf, the first love, the director, all the signs are there.
> 
> hinata will be important in this movie, search your heart you know it to be true.



NO ALL LIES ck YOU


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 13, 2014)

The 18th of October in Naruto the Last website is only talking about the ticket sales, I don't see anything about a trailer :/

*bursting everyone's bubble*

Who knows. Would like a Jap speaker to confirm if possible


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i've been telling you guys studio P brought in a director that specializes in female centered properties.
> 
> the mystery girl, the scarf, the first love, the director, all the signs are there.
> 
> hinata will be important in this movie, search your heart you know it to be true.



your letting your naruhinaism cloud your judgment!!!!!!!!! 

studio piss are money before entertainers!!!!! dont let their  cheap attempts fool you until you see an actual trailer!!!!!!!








or a full sketch.... i am not asking much here 


The Faceless Man said:


> i dont rememebr that... what is that supposed to mean  ?


a poster for RTN, the movie................ yeah, imagine how i and other akatsuki/itachi fans were when we saw that poster? ck


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

btw, am i the only one wondering why sasuke and hinata's full sketches are not shown yet?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i dont rememebr that... what is that supposed to mean  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where'd you hear the director was a fan of hinata? the guy has never worked on naruto before.


insane111 said:


> NO ALL LIES ck YOU


search your heart, there lies the truth.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> btw, am i the only one wondering why sasuke and hinata's full sketches are not shown yet?



I'm assuming that Hinata has spoilers written all over her or WSJ is simply "saving the best for last".


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm assuming that Hinata has spoilers written all over her or WSJ is simply "saving the best for last".



sasuke, though? even saving the best for last, doesn't explain anything to be honest.

and he is also a main character in the movie.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 13, 2014)

I felt like WSJ is being a cock tease? You know they are 



The Faceless Man said:


> So its confirmed 5 more days until trailer...  i hope its good.



In b4 there's actually no trailer and much rage is produced


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> a poster for RTN, the movie................ yeah, imagine how i and other akatsuki/itachi fans were when we saw that poster? ck



but it was just a poster with no info... and RtN got alot of advertisement.... the last is getting very strict advertisement



Narutossss said:


> where'd you hear the director was a fan of hinata? the guy has never worked on naruto before.
> 
> search your heart, there lies the truth.


*Source:*


Someone from the staff... i tought it was director but still...


> Originally Posted by *Majin Lu *
> 鈴木博文 = Hirofumi Suzuki, the big Hinata fan





> Originally Posted by *Maracunator *
> Suzuki in the staff and Nana Mizuki happy for her role, things keep getting better.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

*Source:*




> Originally Posted by *mezzomarinaio*
> 
> Also, take into account that Suzuki is just an animator; his presence probably implies that Hinata will play a somewhat big role, that's true... but apart from making her hair shine prettily, I'm not sure how much influence he would have on the actual plot.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Its so fucking lame that i can quote stuff from the FC and must use source since im banned there...


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I felt like WSJ is being a cock tease? You know they are



this is the worst cock tease ever. it's like i know the movie will be full of shit but i am still cock blocked 

it's not even cock blocking me from good shit since the character designs and the plot are likely   to take place between the end of this arc and when naruto becomes hokage on the last chapter in the manga (if it ends that way) meaning that the current designs are just filler.......... and i am being cock blocked from filler 



> In b4 there's actually no trailer and much rage is produced



shut up! i need to know how shitty it looks  because the anime face drawings of naruto and scare the living fuck out of me


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> *In b4 there's actually no trailer and much rage is produced *



You do know that i have a gun right  ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> this is the worst cock tease ever. it's like i know the movie will be full of shit but i am still cock blocked
> 
> it's not even cock blocking me from good shit since the character designs and the plot are likely   to take place between the end of this arc and when naruto becomes hokage on the last chapter in the manga (if it ends that way) meaning that the current designs are just filler.......... and i am being cock blocked from filler
> 
> ...



You're not the only one getting cockblocked here  It freaking sucks indeed.

Who cares about Naruto's face 



The Faceless Man said:


> You do know that i have a gun right  ?


But can you fly to Japan?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

full head to toe of naruto from the movie poster, don't think a full has been posted yet.


png


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> You're not the only one getting cockblocked here  It freaking sucks indeed.
> 
> Who cares about Naruto's face



we need oppai animation!!!!!!


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2014)

Should be noted that word Nana Mizuki used in her tweet doesn't really refer to literal war, just that Hinata will be a big player/involved in the main action of the story.

takl or anyone else feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure it isn't meant to be taken literally as "participate in war"


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

ok, i will say this again.

hinata is important + moon colision with metors/earth = hinata is the one responsible for it but she doesn't know it?.

i want to say she is a damsel in distress but...... why would the moon kidnap hinata?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 13, 2014)

Hinata will be offered as a sacrifice for the moon


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Geg said:


> Should be noted that word Nana Mizuki used in her tweet doesn't really refer to literal war, just that Hinata will be a big player/involved in the main action of the story.
> 
> takl or anyone else feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure it isn't meant to be taken literally as "participate in war"



This confirms that a struggle with a villain is there.

Geg we can use spoiler tags right ? Cuz I don't want to get banned.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

the hinata hype right now, good good


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Hinata will be offered as a sacrifice for the moon



Or she will taken by the aliens that live there 



Addy said:


> ok, i will say this again.
> 
> hinata is important + moon colision with metors/earth = hinata is the one responsible for it but she doesn't know it?.
> 
> i want to say she is a damsel in distress but...... why would the moon kidnap hinata?



Maybe her lineage is special. The byakugan origin is still missing.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't even care what the plot is as long as Hinata is important.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't know if anyone has read the manga called Kaguya hime. It is a scifi action manga where the main character boy - is actually from the moon, so an alien and the main character girl is from earth.

Because of the girls's strong one sided affection to the boy, she causes the moon to move closer to earth and almost destroy earth because of her affection.

It would be funny is Hinata is doing something similar.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 13, 2014)

Would laugh if Hinata appears in the first 5 minutes to give Naruto the scarf and in the last 5 minutes for Naruto to return the scarf and to tell her that she is good friend and deserve some good guy like Kiba.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Because of the girls's strong one sided affection to the boy, she causes the moon to move closer to earth and almost destroy earth because of her affection.
> 
> It would be funny is Hinata is doing something similar.



Tag that shit since is spoilers. Maybe Geg allows tags.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 13, 2014)

I wonder if they'll try to keep any sort of linear, progressive story in this "New Era Project", or if it's just going to be a bunch of unrelated movies :/


----------



## Bender (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Yeah i heard the director who is a big hinata fan is in the cast to...
> 
> Its either naruhina or hinata is a damsel in distress somehow...


 W00t, so Hinata certain to have super awesome role in movie.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



CtrlAltPwn might actually be on to something with hamura, i mean he clearly wasn't created just to confirm the hyuuga's lineage since kaguya already did that. i know he created hamura because brothers has always been a recurring theme in naruto but to not even use him at all? maybe he was saving him for this movie? i mean there isn't any enemies left naruto just couldn't blitz at this point. hamura who is about equal to hago would pose a serious threat and could explain hinata's involvement in the movie.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 13, 2014)

Geg said:


> Should be noted that word Nana Mizuki used in her tweet doesn't really refer to literal war, just that *Hinata will be a big player/involved in the main action of the story.*
> 
> takl or anyone else feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure it isn't meant to be taken literally as "participate in war"


----------



## ch1p (Oct 13, 2014)

That name is part of a real myth, no spoiler.


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm sorry but f*** Hinata, f*** the red scraf, f*** love, f*** twitter, f*** the pairings and f*** the directors!! I don't want another  movie with a damsel in distress BS!! We had that in every movie but this time instead of a filler character Hinata takes that role!! This supposed to be the best movie so far!! But this Hinata hype is pissing me off!! If they want to confirm NH so bad, they can do it somewhere else!!

AND WHERES SASUKE DESIGN FFS?!!


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Hinata will be offered as a sacrifice for the moon



Agree but she will be willing to sacrifice her self. The moon will only stop fulling if some one with the same eye as the Bunny goddess is seal in side it.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

Di Maria said:


> I'm sorry but f*** Hinata, f*** the red scraf, f*** love, f*** twitter, f*** the pairings and f*** the directors!! I don't want another  movie with a damsel in distress BS!! We had that in every movie but this time instead of a filler character Hinata takes that role!! This supposed to be the best movie so far!! But this Hinata hype is pissing me off!! If they want to confirm NH so bad, they can do it somewhere else!!
> 
> AND WHERES SASUKE DESIGN FFS?!!


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Agree but she will be willing to sacrifice her self. The moon will only stop fulling if some one with the byakugan is seal in side it.



but why not hanabi or the rest of the hyuuga? 

unless.......... the moon really hyuugas with big tits!!!! :amazed

she will sacrifice her tits and become an A cup


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

can't blame him.

i need the full body sketch of sasuke


----------



## Kusa (Oct 13, 2014)

Meh. I don't give a shit about Hinata. I want to have more Sauce


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Meh. I don't give a shit about Hinata. I want to have more Sauce



fuck sasuke and hinata.

just give dem sketches....... and maybe a trailer or two...... and a summary.

then, i wont give a shit


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

i knew there was going to be serious butthurt over hinata possibly being a main in this movie but damn i didn't expect so much damage control and rustled jims so soon and damn i've already seen a couple rage quits too makes hinata being in this all the more worth it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> CtrlAltPwn might actually be on to something with hamura, i mean he clearly wasn't created just to confirm the hyuuga's lineage since kaguya already did that. i know he created hamura because brothers has always been a recurring theme in naruto but to not even use him at all? maybe he was saving him for this movie? i mean there isn't any enemies left naruto just couldn't blitz at this point. hamura who is about equal to hago would pose a serious threat and could explain hinata's involvement in the movie.



Well fuck it, Geg said probably when I asked for tags permission. I will try it.

*Spoiler*: __ 




It's either Hamura or the enemy that Kaguya wanted an army the myth with kaguya and the moon people could also be here.

Aliens are possible and hinata could be in danger since she is from kaguya lineage and the byakugan is still a mistery.

Why only kaguya had it in the start... where did she came from


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i knew there was going to be serious butthurt over hinata possibly being a main in this movie but damn i didn't expect so much damage control and rustled jims so soon and damn i've already seen a couple rage quits too makes hinata being in this all the more worth it.



too bad hinata haters arent that much :/

as a troll myself, i have to say that i would rather see the opposite just because of the sheer numbers of hinata/naruhina fans 

it's like when sakura killed all those juubi but ended up saved by narusasu from one fat mini juubi. the butthurt was amazing but not from sakura fans. it was from people who bitched about her doing what she did but they didn;t show it so all they did was bitch about sasuke/naruto saving her. that was an awesome week to be a troll XD

another example is matrix and the ova last year......... oh god, he was wrong :rofl

i dont you would understand it though


----------



## Kishido (Oct 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> CtrlAltPwn might actually be on to something with hamura, i mean he clearly wasn't created just to confirm the hyuuga's lineage since kaguya already did that. i know he created hamura because brothers has always been a recurring theme in naruto but to not even use him at all? maybe he was saving him for this movie? i mean there isn't any enemies left naruto just couldn't blitz at this point. hamura who is about equal to hago would pose a serious threat and could explain hinata's involvement in the movie.



Absolutely this... Would love it


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 13, 2014)

My jimmies are indeed rustled! If i wanted that damsel in the distress BS i would have played Mario!

I'm sick of the sh*t Naruto movies with females acting all tsundere in the beginning just to jump on Naruto' **** in the end!

I don't care about Hinata and her picture facing sideways!! I don't care about the damn red scarf, i have a blue scarf doesn't mean i  will make a hype and make movie promotions on it 

I refuse to believe the last movie will be about a chick who only appears twice every year!!

STILL WAITING FOR SASUKE'S DESIGN!!


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 13, 2014)

We better get Team 8 and Ino this week


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> CtrlAltPwn might actually be on to something with hamura, i mean he clearly wasn't created just to confirm the hyuuga's lineage since kaguya already did that. i know he created hamura because brothers has always been a recurring theme in naruto but to not even use him at all? maybe he was saving him for this movie? i mean there isn't any enemies left naruto just couldn't blitz at this point. hamura who is about equal to hago would pose a serious threat and could explain hinata's involvement in the movie.




*Spoiler*: __ 



would hope so to be honest...... it would explain how much of a fucking filler kaguya was to the effing manga


----------



## Kishido (Oct 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just a fucked up random theory... But what if Hamura wants to kill Hinata, cuz she is pregnant with a child... meaning mixing both Hagoromo DNA through Naruto and his very own with the Hyuuga family. A potential god like person as Kaguya could be born again and go beserk.

Or it is the other way around and either Black Zetsu or Kaguya try to be reborn through this child and Hamura will come for the rescue in whatever form


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> would hope so to be honest...... it would explain how much of a fucking filler kaguya was to the effing manga




*Spoiler*: __ 



She wasn't filer. It let the door open for all of opportunity's DBZ style....


----------



## takL (Oct 13, 2014)

the official movie site says nothing about a new trailer. 
18 oct is when tickets are available.



Geg said:


> Should be noted that word Nana Mizuki used in her tweet doesn't really refer to literal war, just that Hinata will be a big player/involved in the main action of the story.
> 
> takl or anyone else feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure it isn't meant to be taken literally as "participate in war"



i havent seen her twitter...


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't filer. It let the door open for all of opportunity's DBZ style....




*Spoiler*: __ 



filler as her entire fight could have been substituted by madara but it didn't happen at all. she was not like akatsuki who were both mentioned and shown in part 1 and had a big ass effect on the manga in part 1 (the whole ordeal with sasuke was because of itachi who is part of akatsuki). 

kaguya was like a fart. had a bad smell but everyone forgot about her


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She came out of nowhere with no prep... just madara and hagaromo who talked about her.
But you have to admit the way she ended left alot of info in suspense. Why she wanted an army and where she came from... the background.

Either the editors or kishi has a plan with that.
And the moon is important again the movie so...





takL said:


> the official movie site says nothing about a new trailer.
> 18 oct is when tickets are available.
> 
> 
> ...



God dam it no trailer  

Mezo saw the twitter... maybe ask him.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Kishido said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon you took this idea from a movie... and I hope its a troll


----------



## om0cha (Oct 13, 2014)

takL said:


> the official movie site says nothing about a new trailer.
> 18 oct is when tickets are available.
> 
> 
> ...



I found this on Nana's official blog. It seems like the same thing as the tweet everyone is talking about.

みんな美しくてカッコイイです！！

今日と明日は、
「THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-」のアフレコっ(≧ω≦)ｂ
ナルト最後の映画にヒナタも参戦することができ、
めちゃくちゃ嬉しいですっっ(/_
全力で演じて参りましたので、
みなさんぜひ１２月６日の劇場公開を楽しみにしていてくださいねっ☆☆☆


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 13, 2014)

Why are people still acting like any pairing is confirmed in this movie? Just for the record, Studio Pierrot WANKS Hinata, and always makes her seem more relevant than she really is. Chances are she won't really be that big of a player in this movie and the plot of this movie is too serious for Hinata to be involved in anything much, really.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



do not get e wrong. she left a lot to desire for but the way it was done might as well been naruto and sasuke just saying "we just fought kaguya who wanted an army but bow she is sealed" but wiitout showing the fight. kishi should have just skipped it. 

and if she was indeed created for the movie on the expense of the current events, then she and this movie will leave a bad taste in reader's mouths. you know that naruto's bijuu avatar you want to see so badly might never happen in the manga at all given the few chapters we have............ just because kishi wasted time on kaguya :/

i want to know her backstory but a summary of someone who watched the movie will be enough unlike watching the movie itself for that backstory. it's already an insult to me as a neji fan if the hyuuga are left to a movie about love of all things instead of being in the manga itself taken seriously (love? really? ). do you get what i mean?.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Umm, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Be wary of constant ship teasing. It's a sign of a sinking ship.



while i dont agree with you and think hinata might be important to this movie, i have to agree. advertising is a bitch especially when  they have yet to reveal anything about hinata and i will not believe she is pregnant at 19 in a shounen based movie which is why they didn't show her as well as sasuke's full sketch 

the pose she is in on the poster could be a tease.

again, i agree on naruhina and more hinata in this movie but thefacelessman and narutosss in additions to others here should be wary of the shipping until we see confirmation from trailers and such. hell, even then, it might be only 5 minutes of the movie :/










or a sketch of sauske and hinata ysduck


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 13, 2014)

All i want is movie thats decent, is that so much to ask?



Elicit94 said:


> Umm, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Be wary of constant ship teasing. It's a sign of a sinking ship.



A sinking ship in the supposed to be the _last_ movie? Highly unlikely, Kishi already did the damage in  the manga


----------



## takL (Oct 13, 2014)

om0cha said:


> ナルト最後の映画にヒナタも参戦することができ、
> めちゃくちゃ嬉しいですっっ(/_



thanks!
"im so mad happy that hinata could take part in the final movie of naruto, yay (/)."

sounds like this really is the last movie.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 13, 2014)

Are spoiler tags allowed now? I missed that in the flood of bullshit


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly yeah kaguya should have been just a shadow in the last chapter that would make everyone say.... Now what ? She should be after Naruto vs Sasuke as a tease.

Well if the movie connects the dots and presents new stuff that has sense... it could have a good taste. And yeah I'm disappointed that I don't get my bijuu avatar with 3 heads and 6 hands

Yeah I understand but the movie is hyped for canon and if they present as a bridge for a sequal you might have a some payback.
And dude the moon falling is the main plot... it wont be just love...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Are spoiler tags allowed now? I missed that in the flood of bullshit



It looks like that since Geg said that he will probably allow it.



takL said:


> thanks!
> "im so mad happy that hinata could take part in the final movie of naruto, yay (/)."
> 
> sounds like this really is the last movie.



Being a huge project with just 1 movie ? I doubt that 



ItNeverRains said:


> There is no confirmation that romance will be a part of this movie.
> There is nothing as of yet to suggest that the scarf is from Hinata.
> 
> I have no idea where you're pulling this from.  It's just shippers drawing lines that ain't there yet.



WTF ? You skipped the part with love for the first time in the movie ?
There are a bunch of details.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> fuck sasuke and hinata.
> 
> just give dem sketches....... and maybe a trailer or two...... and a summary.
> 
> then, i wont give a shit




Usually, i don't care much about Naruto movies, but since this is last one i would want to see some Sasuke in it. It would disappoint me if he appeared only for 2 minutes in this movie.

I only want to see his full sketch and ....maybe Inos as well.


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 13, 2014)

Shes says shes happy that Hinata is in the movie? So people saying she will play a major role is just a exaggeration?   

Good, Hinata needs to stay away from playing a big part or her character will be ruined, the only reason why Sakura is hated is because Kishi can't write females he admitted that himself, its better to leave her as she is


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> WTF ? You skipped the part with love for the first time in the movie ?
> There are a bunch of details.



I didn't skip it.  I just didn't take anything out of it.  It's just a stupid movie tagline that can mean anything.

And lest anyone think that I'm being contentious out of some form of shipping loyalty, I ain't.  I just go after what Big 3 ship's the most smug at the current moment.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



it might be a good movie. we will see but it is impossible for someone to  forget the source of an adaptation when watching it 

oh god, i hope the movie is about aliens and love is 5 minutes tops. 

naruto vs ufos will be so funny XD


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Usually, i don't care much about Naruto movies, but since this is last one i would want to see some Sasuke in it. It would disappoint me if he appeared only for 2 minutes in this movie.
> 
> I only want to see his full sketch and ....maybe Inos as well.



dont worry, we will see those sketches....... question is when? next year?


----------



## Selva (Oct 13, 2014)

So, umm, I think it would be better if someone takes over the main OP of this thread and add all the already released plus new infos so we don't have to go through loads of useless posts to know more about the movie.


----------



## geG (Oct 13, 2014)

Ehhh with regards to spoiler tags just wait a while longer. Something's in the works to solve that problem

edit: The above post as well


----------



## takL (Oct 13, 2014)

Di Maria said:


> Shes says shes happy that Hinata is in the movie?



Modesty is a virtue Jp value a lot.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

takL said:


> Modesty is a virtue Jp value a lot.



i think any culture values that value XD


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Geg said:


> Ehhh with regards to spoiler tags just wait a while longer. Something's in the works to solve that problem
> 
> edit: The above post as well



You better not move this thread.... 
Unless you make a subsection for it....


----------



## Deana (Oct 13, 2014)

Di Maria said:


> Shes says shes happy that Hinata is in the movie? So people saying she will play a major role is just a exaggeration?
> 
> Good, Hinata needs to stay away from playing a big part or her character will be ruined, the only reason why Sakura is hated is because Kishi can't write females he admitted that himself, its better to leave her as she is


You forgot batshit shippers who can't deal that Sakura's in the way of their ship or that she has destroyed their ship. They make up the most vocal haters. 

*rainbow appears* The more you know!


----------



## Kusa (Oct 13, 2014)

Pairings.Again ?

Seriously.....


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> but why not hanabi or the rest of the hyuuga?
> 
> unless.......... the moon really hyuugas with big tits!!!! :amazed
> 
> she will sacrifice her tits and become an A cup




You are sort of right. It will be because she is the strongest women hyuuga we now. There is no way she let her sister do this so she will be the one to do it. Plus watch as they say she is all so the most power hyuuga now.


----------



## Deana (Oct 13, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Pairings.Again ?
> 
> Seriously.....


Nope, just a true observation of the majority of Sakura hate.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 13, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Pairings.Again ?
> 
> Seriously.....



nobody's talking about pairings tho


----------



## ryz (Oct 13, 2014)

So the high quality headshots are out:



(courtesy a dude on reddit)

Two things I noticed:

1- Hinata's is showing skin! Hinata, who always wears full sleeves even in summer, is wearing something sleeves-less! (She is wearing a purple top, but look just below the black bar, you can see skin)

This is a MAJOR sign of confidence, old Hinata would never wear anything so revealing, at least from her standards.

2- The way her hands are clasped, I dunno why, again I feel there is some show of confidence, like she is about to crack her knuckles or something.

Basically, from these *miniscule* hints, I am predicting a very confident Hinata. Let's see...


----------



## Kusa (Oct 13, 2014)

Deana said:


> Nope, just a true observation of the majority of Sakura hate.



Most people don't dislike Sakura because of pairings. She is disliked mostly because she is not a well written heroine at all. People find her personality annoying, pathetic or like in my case boring.

Also i was not only refering to you.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 13, 2014)

takL said:


> thanks!
> "im so mad happy that hinata could take part in the final movie of naruto, yay (/)."
> 
> sounds like this really is the last movie.



If this supposed to be the last movie. Then what's this about Naruto New era project? nana may not know much what's going on, she may feel just excited but does not know what Kishimoto is plotting.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

i swear the naruto scarf edits on tumblr are killing me


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Hinata is no longer shy and she looks that she shows her body 



Sasuke looks like shit... cmon he has a bigger "headband" then naruto...
The eyes are even dumber...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

It looks like Hinata wears the Tsunade outfit... her clothes looks similar...


----------



## Sage (Oct 13, 2014)

couldn't Sasuke with the help of Onoki easily resolve this issue...?


*Spoiler*: __ 



use Chibaku Tensei on the moon by splitting it into multiple smaller moons which would reduce its gravity significantly and Onoki can use his Doton Chōkeijūgan to make it even more lighter and then push them back into space. With less mass for each moon they won't get pulled in by Earth's gravity.


----------



## takL (Oct 13, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Pairings.Again ?
> 
> Seriously.....


again
[YOUTUBE]eJgIlnyhJ1A[/YOUTUBE]
Space battle_ship_ naruto version
"that bright red scarf narutos wearing 
i dont know who knitted it for him (Hinata?)
well it doesnt matter whoever, isnt it?
everyone can take it as they like
for shippers hearts romance is what naruto is all about, right?
lalala lalala~ lalala the bright red scarf~ "



Sword Sage said:


> If this supposed to be the last movie. Then what's this about Naruto New era project? nana may not know much what's going on, she may feel just excited but does not know what Kishimoto is plotting.



u better ask nana-chan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Sage said:


> couldn't Sasuke with the help of Onoki easily resolve this issue...?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The villain behind the moon is the reason and aliens  rmoon warriors


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 13, 2014)

takL said:


> u better ask nana-chan.



I'm not familiar with Japanese writing yet, I don't know if she will be willing to answer though. Wouldn't want to spoil the surprise.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

i just noticed that sakura, tenten and hinata are all wearing high collar and sleeveless. could be what the kunoichi from konaha are wearing now, hinata will probably be using the same belt sakura and tenten have on their uniform.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Also kakashi wears a black outfit... its a new one since is different then the one on the posters where he has a jacket...

This is the hokage outfit... the 6 hokage... wears black. WTF ?


----------



## Deana (Oct 13, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Most people don't dislike Sakura because of pairings. She is disliked mostly because she is not a well written heroine at all. People find her personality annoying, pathetic or like in my case boring.
> 
> Also i was not only refering to you.


Nobody in this manga is written well and every one pretty much fits everything you said about Sakura, give or take Hashirama, so it still stands that majority of Sakura's vocal haters are who I said they are.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Quite like Sasuke's look. His hair is really long, wonder if he's rockin a ponytail back there. Surprised the necklaces are multi-colored though, wasn't expecting that. 

Hinata showing skin is a big deal for her character-wise. I think her face being hidden is significant. Maybe there's something wrong with the left side?

Kakashi looks pretty swagilicious. They probably kept him slightly plain looking for the poster so as not to spoil his Hokage status, but I hope he uses the hat, at least. I think it'd suit him. 

Thought Sakura's hair looked better in the sketch. Oh well.

Wish Shikamaru smoked. I thought that would be a regular thing for him, but it looks like Kishi's dropped that. Boo. He looked good smoking, and it suits his character. Hopefully he does and they just didn't put it in the poster.

First couple Naruto sketches didn't have the scarf, I'm guessing it's significant to the plot. I like the look though, fits him nicely. Still mad about the stupid headband though. Kakashi looks like he's got the same shitty headband too, booo.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 13, 2014)

Deana said:


> Nobody in this manga is written well and every one pretty much fits everything you said about Sakura, give or take Hashirama, so it still stands that majority of Sakura haters are who I said they are.



There are better written characters than Sakura, whether you like to accept this or not is your problem. No, they don't. There are  characters in this manga who are not pathetic or boring at all. Not everyone gives a fuck about pairings. Most people who post in the KL dislike her and they could care less about those shitty pairings and those tend to be the vocal ones.


btw i am stopping here about the Sakura topic. Since i don't plan to go more off topic.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Hinata is no longer shy and she looks that she shows her body
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hinata looks scared/worried compared to everyone else so idk about the confidence thing. last time kishi made hinata confident was through the showing of oppai 

as for what sasuke is wearing, i blame the fucking coloring. i like hte headband, but the coloring of the flying part looks like it is glued to his head 

again, i want full body sketches and real movie coloring to see him. this is DVD case like coloring which is always shit


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

so guys what the fuck is this _"huge project starting with naruto's complete"_? just noticed it at naruto.com scroll all the way down on the countdown.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Also kakashi wears a black outfit... its a new one since is different then the one on the posters where he has a jacket...
> 
> This is the hokage outfit... the 6 hokage... wears black. WTF ?



kakashi in black looks badass to be honest 

and he needs no red scarf


----------



## ch1p (Oct 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> i swear the naruto scarf edits on tumblr are killing me



No.  No no no no no.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> kakashi in black looks badass to be honest
> 
> and he needs no red scarf



be honest without the sharingan he looks incomplete as fuck...
naruto looks decent even without the scarf... his hair in that last poster is very nice... to bad the animation will not be top notch...



Addy said:


> hinata looks scared/worried compared to everyone else so idk about the confidence thing. last time kishi made hinata confident was through the showing of oppai
> 
> as for what sasuke is wearing, i blame the fucking coloring. i like hte headband, but the coloring of the flying part looks like it is glued to his head
> 
> again, i want full body sketches and real movie coloring to see him. this is DVD case like coloring which is always shit



But she wears tsuande's outfit... her tits and hands will appear.  She looks worried for naruto... but it looks that she no longer is shy.

well i hope you get decent stuff cuz for me his so shit  even a turban would be better...


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 13, 2014)

Did we really go this far without mentioning the only character who actually wears a scarf?

Obviously, Naruto is just trying to be like his idol, Konohamaru!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Did we really go this far without mentioning the only character who actually wears a scarf?
> 
> Obviously, Naruto is just trying to be like his idol, Konohamaru!



No she got it from Hinata ( it looks that way ) and the people wo made the movie said that the scarf is important to the story...

Its nothing about konohamaru...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No she got it from Hinata ( it looks that way ) and the people wo made the movie said that the scarf is important to the story...
> 
> Its nothing about konohamaru...



someones joke detector is broken.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> someones joke detector is broken.



Its 2.00 AM  my detector is sleeping...


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> be honest without the sharingan he looks incomplete as fuck...
> naruto looks decent even without the scarf... his hair in that last poster is very nice... to bad the animation will not be top notch...



i think kaakshi looks awesome with that scare alone 

one thing i dont get about naruto's design is why they have yet to show his other outfit outside of the sketch? 


> But she wears tsuande's outfit... her tits and hands will appear.  She looks worried for naruto... but it looks that she no longer is shy.


it's the whole worried thing that makes me fear she has yet to progress much aside from "she dates naruto now and she shows more skin" but in reality, she still hesitates and blushes as fuck "na... na.. naruto kun!!!". 


> well i hope you get decent stuff cuz for me his so shit  even a turban would be better...


i hope so. this movie animation fucked up naruto's face, sakura's face, and now sasuke's design......... i cant get over that fucking flying part of the bandana!!!!!!!!!! who the fuck thought it was a good idea to color the characters differently than the movie?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 13, 2014)

Konohamaru gave Naruto the scarf. "Here boss, a token of my affection. I dyed red because it brings out your eyes."


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> i think kaakshi looks awesome with that scare alone
> 
> one thing i dont get about naruto's design is why they have yet to show his other outfit outside of the sketch?
> 
> ...



Cuz the other outfit is casual.... you just want to see if he has Naruto on his ass even if it is a drawing mistake 

I dont know... when you rock that type of outfit... seeing her tits like we saw tsunade's and to be shy.... it would be stupid 

Well it would be funny if they change colors for all of them by the end. All characters to look different


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Konohamaru gave Naruto the scarf. "Here boss, a token of my affection. I dyed red because it brings out your eyes."



what if the moon gave him the scarf?


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 13, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Konohamaru gave Naruto the scarf. "Here boss, a token of my affection. I dyed red because it brings out your eyes."



"Just keep in mind, as the newly appointed sixth Hokage_ you're_ going to have to call_ ME_ boss now! You have to wear that scarf, even if it doesn't fit with your orange color scheme. In fact, it's a mandate that ALL ninja of Konoha will be wearing scarves from now on!"


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Cuz the other outfit is casual.... you just want to see if he has Naruto on his ass even if it is a drawing mistake


oh, i forgot about the ass name 


> I dont know... when you rock that type of outfit... seeing her tits like we saw tsunade's and to be shy.... it would be stupid ;geg


if this movie has kishi's input in it......... its already stupid 

moon and meteors? kishi didnt even try to object on that idea? 


> Well it would be funny if they change colors for all of them by the end. All characters to look different


i dont mean the colors like black to white or red to green or something like that. i mean the coloring in the poster is shit. it looks so lifeless 

sketches is what will redeem these designs for everyone


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh, i forgot about the ass name
> 
> if this movie has kishi's input in it......... its already stupid
> 
> ...



Meh im still hoping that we get a powerful villain and aliens... i doubt in the theory of "its just a natural thing for the moon to fall on its own..."

Sketches that will never get... fuck'm


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 13, 2014)

ryz said:


> So the high quality headshots are out:
> 
> 
> 
> (courtesy a dude on reddit)




Whose bright idea was it to release these images as the promotional material? They look so bad, the colouring, the quality of the drawings, I mean look at Sakura's fucking neck and shoulders, the 5 seconds in photoshop backgrounds, I hope this isn't indicative of the final product.


----------



## Sage (Oct 13, 2014)

Sasuke seems like a complete rip off from Final Fantasy. His design resembles Vincent a little too much.


----------



## Ruby (Oct 13, 2014)

Hinata's hair looks shorter, a couple of inches below the shoulder.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Meh im still hoping that we get a powerful villain and aliens... i doubt in the theory of "its just a natural thing for the moon to fall on its own..."


i hope it's true!!!!!!!!! it;s so stupid, i need it to be true XD

it's just hard to believe "this is a naruto story" if you get what i mean.



> Sketches that will never get... fuck'm



i really wish we would get them


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 13, 2014)

The new promo pictures are really low quality, it looks like someone quickly colored Kishi's raw sketches without any fine tuning whatsoever. Body parts look out of proportion and don't even get me started on the coloring. 

Come on we need better stuff Pierrot & SJ.


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> The new promo pictures are really low quality, it looks like someone quickly colored Kishi's raw sketches without any fine tuning whatsoever. Body parts look out of proportion and don't even get me started on the coloring.
> 
> Come on we need better stuff Pierrot & SJ.



someone agrees with me


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> i hope it's true!!!!!!!!! it;s so stupid, i need it to be true XD
> 
> it's just hard to believe "this is a naruto story" if you get what i mean.
> 
> ...



Who said anyhting about Naruto i want this shit to turn into DBZ  
I want all aliens to be green and their vilalge to be called Namek. Also the villain name is Pico :rofl


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 13, 2014)

source


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 13, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Konohamaru gave Naruto the scarf. "Here boss, a token of my affection. I dyed red because it brings out your eyes."



I wish this could happen.


----------



## Combine (Oct 13, 2014)

Sage said:


> Sasuke seems like a complete rip off from Final Fantasy. His design resembles Vincent a little too much.


I think Nomura is the one who rips of Kishi more with his designs. I mean, his Noctis design should be copyright infringement with how damn close it is.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> hinata looks scared/worried compared to everyone else so idk about the confidence thing. last time kishi made hinata confident was through the showing of oppai
> 
> as for what sasuke is wearing, i blame the fucking coloring. i like hte headband, but the coloring of the flying part looks like it is glued to his head
> 
> again, i want full body sketches and real movie coloring to see him. this is DVD case like coloring which is always shit



it could be the coloring, I played with the colors a little


----------



## Fay (Oct 13, 2014)

i actually really like Sasuke's design, looks badass to me.

What is this talk about who gave Naruto the scarf? Maybe he made it himself .


----------



## insane111 (Oct 13, 2014)

Fucking tumblr, never been there never will


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Fucking tumblr, never been there never will



You must never go there. It will bring you down with their imense hive like stupidity.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 13, 2014)

Seriously, look at the linework and proportions of her neck and shoulders. 


I can't believe they don't have something better in their stash of marketing and reference materials.


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Konohamaru gave Naruto the scarf. "Here boss, a token of my affection. I dyed red because it brings out your eyes."



  so kawaii


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 13, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> source



Hinata probably using wood release


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 13, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Seriously, look at the linework and proportions of her neck and shoulders.
> 
> 
> I can't believe they don't have something better in their stash of marketing and reference materials.



Dude ... dafuq you say?


----------



## Sage (Oct 13, 2014)

Di Maria said:


> Hinata probably using wood release



she can't, that is a kekkei genkai only used by Hashirama (and Yamato, Madara and Obito because they had his cells). 

Wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke can use it now too 

last sign was a serpent, she must be trying to awaken Naruto's wood.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 13, 2014)

Naruto and Sakura's designs:


----------



## Bender (Oct 13, 2014)

Even with a time skip Sakura is still a flat chest.


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 13, 2014)

Shikamaru looks manly. Kakashi....did he even change?


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 13, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> Shikamaru looks manly. Kakashi....did he even change?



Of course, can't you see????  His eye, his eye! 

aside that, Kakashi, please give me the secret of your eternal youth


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 13, 2014)

Bender said:


> Even with a time skip Sakura is still a flat chest.



Which is kind of weird. Tsunade went from flat to phat, and Sakura is basically a clone of her...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2014)

sakura has dem fodder genes. if it makes you feel any better hinata's tits probably grew even more.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Which is kind of weird. Tsunade went from flat to phat, and Sakura is basically a clone of her...



Yet Hinata seems to have Tsunade's outfit and will get to see her tits and her body more looking, some damn skin


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 13, 2014)

Bender said:


> Even with a time skip Sakura is still a flat chest.



Lol, so? If you want to see big breasts, then go read Bleach.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 13, 2014)

inb4 Naruto turns down Hokageship and travels to tanzaku town to find a drunken Hinata :gek


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 13, 2014)

Sasuke and Hinata look the best out of those pics.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2014)

Sasuke looks awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2014)

Hinata looks to have the best new design out of all of these by far, she looks beautiful and amazing.

I think the worst is Sasuke, he looks like some kind of hobo with all that cloth on, trying to stay out of the cold. No opinion on Shikamaru and Sai, they barely changed. Sakura's head is abnormally big compared to the rest of her body is all i have to say about her


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2014)

From Sasuke looks stupid as fuck to Sasuke looks so fucking boss. Do you guys like proving that you're all damn crazy


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2014)

You seem mad and I don't know why.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey......opinions!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2014)

We better get a villain that doesn't suck.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2014)

Its the moon, of course its gonna suck  

Having the moon as an antagonist only worked in Majora's Mask. andarguablylegendofdragoon


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm sure someone is behind the moon falling.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 13, 2014)

Moon-chan's coming to slay, as usual


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2014)

You people and that goddamned cat.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2014)

Moon is goona be vaped.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 13, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> You people and that goddamned cat.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow, leaving it to the anime guys to clean up your plot threads again, how amazing you are Kishi 

I would def not be surprised Fou


----------



## Bender (Oct 13, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> You people and that goddamned cat.



Yeah we should have some dog smileys and not effing cats.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 13, 2014)

_I... I shall consume. Consume... Consume everything... 

? Moon _


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> You people and that goddamned cat.



Best emot ever made tbh


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 14, 2014)

never thought i'd say this but 


but...








hinata looks prettier than sakura, at least based on the last movie posters now 


fuck, sakura's been eclipsed in that area too


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2014)

How old was Tsunade when her guns started showing more?


----------



## Jad (Oct 14, 2014)

I wander if Gai is Kakashi's right hand man, or is that Shikamaru's duty


----------



## Kishido (Oct 14, 2014)

Hinata is so sexy. Same goes for Kakashi.

Sasuke still looks like a freak.



The Faceless Man said:


> C'mon you took this idea from a movie... and I hope its a troll



Actually no... I'm serious and dunno what movie you are talking about. Of course just a rough theory nothing more but Hinata, pregnant, Naruto and Hinata's DNA mixing... it screams for some answers abot "him" and such child would be powerful as fuck


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 14, 2014)

That's total fan art right there.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 14, 2014)

LOL fake is fake as fuck


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Dude ... dafuq you say?



the line art on her shoulder looks jittery and he has a point.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 14, 2014)

Fake. Its fanart.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

so hinata has the face and hair as she did in part 2 except for her clothing. 

really wished she got a hair ornament or something to show her change or this because we have yet to see the sketch yet?


----------



## Harbour (Oct 14, 2014)

Hinata and changes are two contradicting terms. Look at her - she still have the same shy face and the same praying pose. She looks poorly especially in contrast with other characters who looked confident and determined.


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Hinata and changes are two contradicting terms. Look at her - she still have the same shy face and the same praying pose.



Of all the words to describe the new Hinata, shy wouldn't be the one that comes to mind. At least, not for me. 

She looks more like she's worried or concerned than bashful.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 14, 2014)

Plague said:


> Of all the words to describe the new Hinata, shy wouldn't be the one that comes to mind. At least, not for me.
> 
> She looks more like she's worried or concerned than bashful.



Well, she stands dropping her gaze. Usually that means shy.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Well, she stands dropping her gaze. Usually that means shy.



concerned and worried come to mind.

however, compared to the rest in the poster, i dont blame you for thinking she is still shy. in fact, i sort of agree with it to an extent.

dressing less doesn't seem to mean less shy because i want hinata to have normal conversations with naruto. i dont want to see her shy and worried about him all the time


----------



## Deynard (Oct 14, 2014)

Fanart, Naruto's hair are too long hahahahahah...eh


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2014)

That's obviously LadyGT's artwork somebody took without permission


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 14, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> i looked in the FC, and she didn't have a source. She just said there would be a trailer on he 18th, but I couldn't find anything that would lead her to say that on the last three pages or so. So yeah. :/





Narutossss said:


> lol you do know that 18th of october is written on the home page of naruto-movie.com right?





RockSauron said:


> I did not.
> 
> Thank you for the source though



On the _very same page_, a few posts earlier:



calimike said:


> 10月18日（土）の「THE LAST-NARUTO THE MOVIE-」劇場前売開始日に福岡のキャナルシテイ博多にて、カカシ役井上和彦さんトークショーやコラボイベント開催！2年前のキャナルト祭の再現か!?　テレビ東京HIRO





Yagami1211 said:


> It's about a talk show with Kazuhiko Inoue ( Kakashi ) and Hiroshi Matsuyama ( President of CyberConnect 2 and Chief Head of the Ultimate Ninja Storm series games. )



...come on, guys. XD


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 14, 2014)

Lol, LadyGT could make countless NaruSaku Naruto - The Last fanarts and it would make the western fandom panic everytime.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2014)

She's always been a great artist, hopefully she makes an even more professional career out of it when she's older.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2014)

The movie 2 animation guy? I liked the quality in movie 2 and movie 3 the best, so that's great news that he's supervising


----------



## Gortef (Oct 14, 2014)

Damn she's adorable.

Having a worried look is pretty standard for Hinata so nothing really new there. The sleeveless shirt on the other hand is (as has been said already).

Wonder how close to the nail this fanart actually hit...





Some of Sakuras facial expressions (especially the second from the bottom left) reminds me of Major Kusanagi from GitS Arise... looks a bit similiar.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

notice hinata is also using lipstick.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

Gortef said:


> Some of Sakuras facial expressions (especially the second from the bottom left) reminds me of Major Kusanagi from GitS Arise... looks a bit similiar.



it just hit me. 

sakura and naruto are the only characters so far revealed with anime face expressions, even though the poster these expressions were released with had other main characters in the movie (sasuke, kakashi, hinata, sai and shika). we might see all of these face expressions of sakura and naruto in the movie. however, we already saw the faces of the characters, so showing their expressions as is the case with sakura and naruto, should be expected, yet we didn't see it.......

which means.......... this is going to have more sakura or naruto time compared to the other characters like in other movies, isn't it? 

the other option is what i fear the most......... them being background characters


----------



## Kishido (Oct 14, 2014)

Hinata has always been the most intersting and most adorable woman in OP


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 14, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Hinata has always been the most intersting and most adorable woman in OP



I'm not sure I understand the point.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

I woke up to find fan art on my profile and fan art here. 

WTF you guys... you are so desperate for narusaku.


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 14, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I woke up to find fan art on my profile and fan art here.
> 
> WTF you guys... you are so desperate for narusaku.




I think you've caused a lot of butthurt here. This is why we shouldn't talk about pairings. Seriously, nothing is confirmed, so just stop.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I woke up to find fan art on my profile and fan art here.
> 
> WTF you guys... you are so desperate for narusaku.



if it's naruhina, naruto, or hinata, you wouldnt have said anything


----------



## Kishido (Oct 14, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm not sure I understand the point.



There is no point. Just saying

Hinata >>>>>>> Your favourite female character.

It's actually funny that she is far more interesting and had better interacting as Sakura in the whole series


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

Kishido said:


> There is no point. Just saying
> 
> Hinata >>>>>>> Your favourite female character.
> 
> It's actually funny that she is far more interesting and had better interacting as Sakura in the whole series



lol, this is just pathetic trolling 

i will enjoy the response


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2014)

Let's not elevate trash that Kishi wrote to be something they arent  Headcanons are just in your head folks


----------



## Deynard (Oct 14, 2014)

Still waiting for older Neji


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2014)

My point exactly


----------



## Sage (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> it just hit me.
> 
> sakura and naruto are the only characters so far revealed with anime face expressions, even though the poster these expressions were released with had other main characters in the movie (sasuke, kakashi, hinata, sai and shika). we might see all of these face expressions of sakura and naruto in the movie. however, we already saw the faces of the characters, so showing their expressions as is the case with sakura and naruto, should be expected, yet we didn't see it.......
> 
> ...



Sasuke's snapshots of expressions was already released, you didn't see them?... Here I attached them below


*Spoiler*: __ 




Happy


Sad


Angry


Worried


Confused


Loving


Scared


Crying


Surprised


Annoyed


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> if it's naruhina, naruto, or hinata, you wouldnt have said anything



That's like saying. .. If you would get a chapter with orochimaru being cool you would not complain for kishi's writing :rofl


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2014)

@Elicit94 and The Faceless man

I think it would be a relief to all of us in this thread if not of you two stop posting in this thread  in general. Though most beneficial to the majority if the subject "pairing" isn't seen in either of your posts (that's what's really pissing us off seeing you two being a bickering couple).  That would be tremendously helpful and make me willing to bless one  of you with green rep or red rep depending on whichever you prefer. 

My overall point is both of you are giving more cancer than Kishi's bad writing days.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> That's like saying. .. If you would get a chapter with orochimaru being cool you would not complain for kishi's writing :rofl



this is pairing related  so that same logic unfortunately does not count. i mean........ dissing only narusaku fanart?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> this is pairing related  so that same logic unfortunately does not count. i mean........ dissing only narusaku fanart?



So basically logic is limited in certain things 
We already had this debate.   



Bender said:


> @Elicit94 and The Faceless man
> 
> I think it would be a relief to all of us in this thread if not of you two stop posting in this thread  in general. Though most beneficial to the majority if the subject "pairing" isn't seen in either of your posts (that's what's really pissing us off seeing you two being a bickering couple).  That would be tremendously helpful and make me willing to bless one  of you with green rep or red rep depending on whichever you prefer.
> 
> My overall point is both of you are giving more cancer than Kishi's bad writing days.



If you make a thread with "Obito was an awesome villain, I admit it" I will stop talking about parings here.

Deal ?


----------



## Kishido (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> lol, this is just pathetic trolling
> 
> i will enjoy the response



No trolling... Just the truth


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

Kishido said:


> No trolling... Just the truth



the way you blurt it out is just plain trolling XD


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2014)

Gortef said:


> Damn she's adorable.
> 
> Having a worried look is pretty standard for Hinata so nothing really new there. The sleeveless shirt on the other hand is (as has been said already).
> 
> ...



Like how that ass stands out


----------



## Kishido (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> the way you blurt it out is just plain trolling XD



No it's a fact.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

Kishido said:


> No it's a fact.



bait


----------



## Kishido (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> bait



Fact


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

Kids fight


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 14, 2014)

Kishido said:


> There is no point. Just saying
> 
> Hinata >>>>>>> Your favourite female character.
> 
> It's actually funny that she is far more interesting and had better interacting as Sakura in the whole series



:rofl



Gortef said:


> Some of Sakuras facial expressions (especially the second from the bottom left) reminds me of Major Kusanagi from GitS Arise... looks a bit similiar.



There's something there.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2014)

In b4 Geg.



mezzomarinaio said:


> On the _very same page_, a few posts earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone just like going with false info.   What noobs.

And truth be told I really hate people spreading false info


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Fact



jimmies rustled


----------



## TRN (Oct 14, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> There's something there.




Sakura is built like a surfboard


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2014)

Slow news day huh


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2014)

This is what happens when we have almost nothing from the movie


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2014)

I can see that


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

well, in that case, lets discuss how many mintues rookie 9  will get


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> well, in that case, lets discuss how many mintues rookie 9  will get



Neji, 0 minutes


----------



## Kishido (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> well, in that case, lets discuss how many mintues rookie 9  will get



Ino - 1 Minute
Choji - 2 Minutes
Shikamaru - 10 Minutes

Lee - 5 Minutes
TenTen - 1 Minute
Neji - 2 Flashback minutes

Kiba - 1 Minute
Shino - 2 Minutes
Hinata - 20 Minutes

Sai - Who?

Yamato - Who?


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 14, 2014)

No seriously, who the fuck is Yamato?


----------



## Harbour (Oct 14, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> No seriously, who the fuck is Yamato?



The character all around better than Hinata.


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 14, 2014)

the poor man's Sasuke filler character in the main cast 

Lee has more plot relevance than Sai, remove the filler charcter and put Lee there


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

Neji is going to be in the movie... people in japan say that this is why the sketches are being hold... cuz the last of the charaters in the main cast has neji there...

basically they wait for the manga


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> well, in that case, lets discuss how many mintues rookie 9  will get



5 minutes at most 



Haruka Katana said:


> Neji, 0 minutes


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 14, 2014)

If the movie listing thing is accurate then most of the movie will be Naruto + Sakura + Sai + Shikamaru as the mains with others having smaller roles, unsurprisingly those were also the first 4 sketches released.  

People hyping themselves too much for their favourite characters might end up getting a Bonds or RtN scenario, in Bonds Sasuke was marketed as a big part and he only shows up for a fanservice waterfall scene and to fight the last boss, Hinata also showed up in trailers but the only line she had was "Sasuke-kun!" For RtN I don't need to remind everyone of the hype with Kishi drawn posters, a special chapter, a special anime episode and then the actual movie was what it was. 




Bender said:


> @Elicit94 and The Faceless man
> 
> I think it would be a relief to all of us in this thread if not of you two stop posting in this thread  in general. Though most beneficial to the majority if the subject "pairing" isn't seen in either of your posts (that's what's really pissing us off seeing you two being a bickering couple).  That would be tremendously helpful and make me willing to bless one  of you with green rep or red rep depending on whichever you prefer.
> 
> My overall point is both of you are giving more cancer than Kishi's bad writing days.



I can agree to that, checking to see if there's any news just to find those two shit posting or pairing shit in general is getting annoying.

Someone should just update the first post with movie info so you don't actually have to go through the thread.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2014)

It was already suggested that the first post should be edited with all of the infos. The only reason it hasn't yet is because we're all lazy fucks.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 14, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Neji is going to be in the movie... people in japan say that this is why the sketches are being hold... cuz the last of the charaters in the main cast has neji there...
> 
> basically they wait for the manga



By "people in Japan", do you mean random people speculating on message boards?

Because just becasue they're Japanese doesn't mean they know spoilers for everything Japanese.


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> By "people in Japan", do you mean random people speculating on message boards?
> 
> Because just becasue they're Japanese doesn't mean they know spoilers for everything Japanese.



Yeah this kind of thinking is why a while ago we had people posting random Japanese twitter messages asking if there was any info about the movie and it was just people saying stuff like "Sakura is so pretty!"


----------



## Selva (Oct 14, 2014)

Or, we can have a closed thread (something like the spoilers thread in the Telegrams) that has all the infos about the movie and closes right after they're posted, and another thread where all the people whining/moaning/complaining/shitposting/pairingz talk can go there.


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 14, 2014)

I probably think Kakashi, Sasuke and Naruto will be the main cast, Kishi is selling their headshots as a manga cover plus only their dialogue has been released


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> By "people in Japan",* do you mean random people speculating on message boards?*
> 
> Because just becasue they're Japanese doesn't mean they know spoilers for everything Japanese.



Yes, i know its not confirmed... but they could be right.. i mean why whould they not release all the other sketches ?

Unless they have spoilers... cmon the last sketch was 1 month ago... 



Geg said:


> Yeah this kind of thinking is why a while ago we had people posting random Japanese twitter messages asking if there was any info about the movie* and it was just people saying stuff like "Sakura is so pretty!"*



Well she is pretty... she got an upgrade in looks. She looks like a women now...not  like a men.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

sasuke main?  good one


----------



## Amanda (Oct 14, 2014)

Selva said:


> Or, we can have a closed thread (something like the spoilers thread in the Telegrams) that has all the infos about the movie and closes right after they're posted, and another thread where all the people whining/moaning/complaining/shitposting/pairingz talk can go there.




Supported.


As for the trailer, I don't expect to get one before the manga is over. Or if we get one before that, then it will be pretty much full of nothing.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 14, 2014)

Di Maria said:


> I probably think Kakashi, Sasuke and Naruto will be the main cast, Kishi is selling their headshots as a manga cover plus only their dialogue has been released



That's probably due to the fact that those 3 are the most popular Naruto characters, they're always top 3 and all of them have been n1 in the popularity poll at one time or another.

For RtN Sasuke had a perfume, accessories and a drama cd called "Road to Charasuke" but he barely showed up in the movie, they just use his popularity to sell stuff. 

Sasuke, Hinata and Kakashi will probably have bigger roles than in any other movie they've been in but I think the movie will focus on those 4 I mentioned + whatever movie original character they throw in.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 14, 2014)

Don't know about you guys, but most characters don't look older to me.



Narutossss said:


> sasuke main?  good one



If only.

Then we'd have a gritty story with no cheesy shit.


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 14, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> That's probably due to the fact that those 3 are the most popular Naruto characters, they're always top 3 and all of them have been n1 in the popularity poll at one time or another.
> 
> For RtN Sasuke had a perfume, accessories and a drama cd called "Road to Charasuke" but he barely showed up in the movie, they just use his popularity to sell stuff.
> 
> Sasuke, Hinata and Kakashi will probably have bigger roles than in any other movie they've been in but I think the movie will focus on those 4 I mentioned + whatever movie original character they throw in.



Road to ninja was different, in most posters and the trailer he hardly appeared in it, if the actual movie does somehow connect with the manga, Sasuke will be a main. And his dialogue has been released I wasn't taking about his promotional items, a dialogue is actually apart of the movie. And to add Sasuke is the second main character to Naruto not Sakura


----------



## Amanda (Oct 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Don't know about you guys, but most characters don't look older to me.




They looked older in Kishi's sketches. The animation team's versions de-aged them somewhat.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 14, 2014)

Amanda said:


> They looked older in Kishi's sketches. The animation team's versions de-aged them somewhat.



That's probably because much of the art's detail is lost when translated into anime, unless it happens to be an amazing team.

It's the reason why in the few times Kishimoto does one of those really detailed panels it doesn't look quite as good animated.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 14, 2014)

Di Maria said:


> Road to ninja was different, in most posters and the trailer he hardly appeared in it, if the actual movie does somehow connect with the manga, Sasuke will be a main. And his dialogue has been released I wasn't taking about his promotional items, a dialogue is actually apart of the movie. And to add Sasuke is the second main character to Naruto not Sakura



That's just it, I don't think the plot will be heavily connected with the manga, I think this is just like RtN, Kishi does the designs and writes a basic story outline while the actual script is done by someone else and the story will be a standalone plot. I think the whole New Era project is just marketing to promote new stuff like movies, stage plays, games, etc... after the manga ends.

I might be wrong though, we'll know before long anyway.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 14, 2014)

Well of course the script will be done by someone else.  Kishi's a manga writer, not a scriptwriter.  He probably doesn't know the first thing about writing a script, so why would he do it?  They're two very different things.


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2014)

I actual disagree with Sasuke and Hinata being minor. I think since this is the last part of Naruto and Kishi himself is involved they will have their biggest roles in a movie yet.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 14, 2014)

You people are really setting themselves for disappointment. 

People have already mentioned about how little Sasuke had a role even though he was wanked back and forth for bonds and RtN. It was the same for Hinata and it wiill be the same here. It will not be different because this is the last. People were saying RtN would be different because Kishi had input, yeah we all know how that one turned out.

Let's hope that this really will be different, but taking it for granted completely baffles me.



TRN said:


> Sakura is built like a surfboard



I have a lot of fun while riding a surfboard, but that's me who actually owns one to know.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That's probably because much of the art's detail is lost when translated into anime, unless it happens to be an amazing team.
> 
> It's the reason why in the few times Kishimoto does one of those really detailed panels it doesn't look quite as good animated.




Details play a part too. Other thing is the shape and the proportions of the face and body. Naruto's face especially is too round in the movie version for an adult male. The changes in Sakura's costume makes her look more girlish. Etc.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm so not hyped out about this. Hinata & Sasuke will make cameos and diseappear just like in every other movie they are promoted in.


----------



## TRN (Oct 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You people are really setting themselves for disappointment.
> 
> People have already mentioned about how little Sasuke had a role even though he was wanked back and forth for bonds and RtN. It was the same for Hinata and it wiill be the same here. It will not be different because this is the last. People were saying RtN would be different because Kishi had input, yeah we all know how that one turned out.
> 
> ...



I like my surfboard to have at least some curve to it or otherwise my body would slide right off

(wait ch1p..which surfboard you talking about)....... 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You people are really setting themselves for disappointment.
> 
> People have already mentioned about how little Sasuke had a role even though he was wanked back and forth for bonds and RtN. It was the same for Hinata and it wiill be the same here. It will not be different because this is the last. People were saying RtN would be different because Kishi had input, yeah we all know how that one turned out.
> 
> ...



Yep, even the "this will be canon" comments we see here were there with RtN movie hype, people thinking that since Kishi was involved it would be legit, that the movie would focus on the rookies since there were Kishi drawn posters and art for them, etc... Then the rookies and Sasuke were barely in it and the movie was about Naruto and Sakura/Minato and Kushina with the typical silly standalone movie story.

Everything about this movie seems the same, they're just using the manga ending as hype for the movie and it's working just like it did for RtN.

It will probably be Naruto and Sakura as main characters, Sai and Shikamaru as secondary characters, Kakashi, Sasuke and Hinata as minor secondary characters and the rest as tertiary characters with cameo appearances. 

I really do hope I'm wrong but that's the vibe I get, fool me once...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

Can you butthurt kids go cry in another place... i mean we get that you are dissapointed with RtN but this is about THE LAST.

Go cry in another thread...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

lol i didn't even bother reading


----------



## Harbour (Oct 14, 2014)

Ill gladly drink the bucket of tears from those who overconfident in the plot development of the Last Movie after its release.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 14, 2014)

What's with your fixation on anal pain? Every other post I read from you is butthurt this or butthurt that. 

I am posting about The Last, specifically about how much of a role I think characters will play based on the precedents of other movies since that's what the topic of discussion was. 

Besides you should be the last person to complain about off-topic posting.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm not expecting anything big from the movie, I just want to watch it because I am a fan of Naruto, and the manga is ending, and many other reasons.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 14, 2014)

I feel the advertising for this movie feels more serious in tone compared to RTN. 

I'm not getting my hopes up, though. Not after Bonds


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> I feel the advertising for this movie feels more serious in tone compared to RTN.
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up, though. Not after Bonds



Yeap, same feeling here.

Bonds was crap. The Kakashi movie was excellent though, it gives me hope


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Ill gladly drink the bucket of tears from those who overconfident in the plot development of the Last Movie after its release.



Minato will be dissapointed in you.... but okay do that if the movie is bad... until then wait.



Chaelius said:


> What's with your fixation on anal pain? Every other post I read from you is butthurt this or butthurt that.
> 
> *I am posting about The Last, specifically about how much of a role I think characters will play based on the precedents of other movies since that's what the topic of discussion was. *
> 
> ...



Cuz that is stupid... all other movies where not part of a bigger project.. and didnt have this big shit hype that even takL said it. Not to mention that it has a big role in ending the paring wars.

To compare a whole new era project to what we had its pretty much wrong. 

Its not about off-topic... you can do that all day but really being pissed from other movies and crying here for that.... its lame...




Haruka Katana said:


> I'm not expecting anything big from the movie, I just want to watch it because I am a fan of Naruto, and the manga is ending, and many other reasons.



Yes me too + im going to be so high that the moment when i see aliens or something cool i would go beyond happy.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 14, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeap, same feeling here.
> 
> Bonds was crap. The Kakashi movie was excellent though, it gives me hope



I remember being so excited when those teasers with the rookie nin were released and then fucking nothing


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 14, 2014)

When I see 7 new pages in this thread I keep thinking something big was announced but then I read the posts.....

Can we possibly edit the first post to include links to all the promos, info etc released so far? I don't want to read ten thousand posts from pairing haters who are supposed to hate pairings but talk about them non stop.


----------



## Azula (Oct 14, 2014)

I liked RtN, hopefully Minato and Kushina beat rookies in screentime again


----------



## Deynard (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow this thread sucks so much. I prefer 1st one, 2nd was cool but this already has 75 pages that fast and most of them are shit.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 14, 2014)

The thread: 40 % pairing talk, 25 % arguing whether the movie will be "canon", 20 % complaining about the thread, 10 % guessing the movie's plot, 5 % movie news.


----------



## bluemiracle (Oct 14, 2014)

Amanda said:


> The thread: 40 % pairing talk, 25 % arguing whether the movie will be "canon", 20 % complaining about the thread, 10 % complaining about aliens, 5 % movie news.



I was wondering when would someone post this. 

Its true RnN made us think again before judging a movie, but who knows. I'm expecting everything and nothing


----------



## Sage (Oct 14, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> I liked RtN, hopefully Minato and Kushina beat rookies in screentime again



^ yeah I liked RtN a lot too, so much warm feels. I was in the brink of tears when Naruto had to go back to the real world and give up on this perfect world. Every heart warming & breaking moment with Naruto and his family was a dagger right through my chesticles, it was an emotional roller-coaster 

pairing fans of Sasuke and Hinata are the only ones I see bitching about it for having too much expectations. The story was great, unique and entertaining for me. If that movie didn't make you appreciate your own parents even a little, then you are whats wrong with the world 

My only beef with it was the illustration being kinda crap and dark settings. If I recall the entire movie took place during night time, I don't remember there being any daylight 

But personally my favorites have been the early Part 1 movies. More action, more adventure, better quality illustration, vibrant and overall more entertaining.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 14, 2014)

Kushina and Minato bore me, I can only take them in small doses. 

Besides, the movie had Sakura return to her chapter 3 self. "Having parents suck" in front of Naruto? "Sasuke-kun would have understood!"


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 14, 2014)

Complaining about the content of this thread is the new complaining about not getting sketches.


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Kushina and Minato bore me, I can only take them in small doses.
> 
> Besides, the movie had Sakura return to her chapter 3 self. "Having parents suck" in front of Naruto? "Sasuke-kun would have understood!"



same here


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Complaining about the content of this thread is the new complaining about not getting sketches.



HAHAHAHA this is good... LOL :rofl


----------



## Amanda (Oct 14, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> HAHAHAHA this is good... LOL :rofl




Complaining about people complaining about people complaining is just around the corner. 

Well, to talk about something meaningful.

Do you think the movie will ever be rendered into a manga version? I mean if - _if_ - it is part of the manga canon continuum, even the manga's ending, that would be reasonable enough. But do they ever do something like that?


----------



## Sage (Oct 14, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Kushina and Minato bore me, I can only take them in small doses.
> 
> Besides, the movie had Sakura return to her chapter 3 self. "Having parents suck" in front of Naruto? "Sasuke-kun would have understood!"



Yeah she sucked, what a bitch to say that in front of an orphan. Only if the real Sasuke was there to deck her in the face when she said it. KAPOW! 

Oh well I guess she got told in the end one way or another.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Complaining about people complaining about people complaining is just around the corner.
> 
> Well, to talk about something meaningful.
> 
> Do you think the movie will ever be rendered into a manga version? I mean if - _if_ - it is part of the manga canon continuum, even the manga's ending, that would be reasonable enough. But do they ever do something like that?



I think will be rendered into a manga version but it will take time... Its something after the manga... or like how takL said that covers the black period in the manga... there are two ways... so we dont know yet.

I think THE LAST will be a bridge... a test to see how the waters will go if the narutoverse goes into a certain direction...


----------



## Midaru (Oct 14, 2014)

I want more sketches.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Kushina and Minato bore me, I can only take them in small doses.
> 
> Besides, the movie had Sakura return to her chapter 3 self. "Having parents suck" in front of Naruto? "Sasuke-kun would have understood!"



they had  to  make sakura reverse to her chapter 3 self for the sake of creating conflict and an arc for sakura in the movie as it was centric around sakura and naruto. she had to learn something.

now, why they did this while they had a villain in the movie (menma) who should create conflict? because the movie only had a few minutes of menma. why? idk


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 14, 2014)

Can people stop comparing Hinata to Sasuke? Hinata is a side character Sasuke is a main, who cares if she doesn't appear or not? Its not like she will be relevant to the plot or anything, look at what happens to Sakura in every movie


----------



## sakuraboobs (Oct 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You people are really setting themselves for disappointment.
> 
> People have already mentioned about how little Sasuke had a role even though he was wanked back and forth for bonds and RtN. It was the same for Hinata and it wiill be the same here. It will not be different because this is the last. People were saying RtN would be different because Kishi had input, yeah we all know how that one turned out.
> 
> Let's hope that this really will be different, but taking it for granted completely baffles me.



I totally agree with this. 

I bet Hinata won't have any big hole aside of being Naruto's girl and also made that scarf for him  and Sasuke will appear 2/3 times at most. 

TBH I don't care about the movie, I just care about how pretty Sakura looks.


----------



## Fay (Oct 14, 2014)

Di Maria said:


> *Can people stop comparing Hinata to Sasuke? Hinata is a side character Sasuke is a main*, who cares if she doesn't appear or not? Its not like she will be relevant to the plot or anything, look at what happens to Sakura in every movie



Agreed...In fact Sasuke *is* a bigger main character than Sakura.


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Oct 14, 2014)

so with the Team 7 'supposedly' listed as main cast with Sai, does that mean its safe to assume 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamato is deceased? I thought he survived


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> they had  to  make sakura reverse to her chapter 3 self for the sake of creating conflict and an arc for sakura in the movie as it was centric around sakura and naruto. she had to learn something.
> 
> now, why they did this while they had a villain in the movie (menma) who should create conflict? because the movie only had a few minutes of menma. why? idk



They could have made her learn something without resorting to regression, though.  But I guess somebody had to fill the "oh narutokins is so awesomesauce how could I have doubted him" role, even if she already knows that.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 14, 2014)

CtrlAltPwn said:


> so with the Team 7 'supposedly' listed as main cast with Sai, does that mean its safe to assume
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




It's safe to assume he continues to be irrelevant, dead or alive.


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> They could have made her learn something without resorting to regression, though.  But I guess somebody had to fill the "oh narutokins is so awesomesauce how could I have doubted him" role, even if she already knows that.



Sakura's whole character is built around regression though, as soon as she starts to show some development she's immediately either overshadowed by other characters or just goes back to acting like her part 1 self


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 14, 2014)

Fay said:


> Agreed...In fact Sasuke *is* a bigger main character than Sakura.



People who say Sakura is more of main character then Sasuke..... _Please_ the chick reminds me of a character from a high school romance series, no history nor back story to make me care


----------



## Evilene (Oct 14, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Kushina and Minato bore me, I can only take them in small doses.



Ditto


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Oct 14, 2014)

Amanda said:


> It's safe to assume he continues to be irrelevant, dead or alive.



That is my feeling towards Yamato also but I always felt Sai was irrelevant too, he seemed just a place holder who would be killed off once Sasuke returned but seeing that he is a main cast in this movie he must play an important role, equivalent to Shikamaru and Hinata.

I honestly don't know what purpose Sai can serve in this movie. Use a paper bird to fly Naruto & Sasuke to the moon? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they can already fly on their own now




I wonder if Kakashi promoted him to leader of ANBU


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

seriously though can already update the op with all the info on the movie? alot of posters have complained about it and not wanting to read this whole thread for info.


----------



## Jad (Oct 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Don't know about you guys, but most characters don't look older to me.



Orochimaru and Jiraiya are in their 50's. They look 30 >_>


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> seriously though can already update the op with all the info on the movie? alot of posters have complained about it and not wanting to read this whole thread for info.



I think its fair for them to search the thread... let them deal with shit like we do.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

the difference is we post in this thread in real time, they have to skim through 50 plus pages just to find crumbs of info, doesn't sound fair to me.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> They could have made her learn something without resorting to regression, though.  But I guess somebody had to fill the "oh narutokins is so awesomesauce how could I have doubted him" role, even if she already knows that.





Geg said:


> Sakura's whole character is built around regression though, as soon as she starts to show some development she's immediately either overshadowed by other characters or just goes back to acting like her part 1 self



she loved sasuke but still tried to kill him. i mean, she couldnt bring herself to do it at the end but not naruto even can ever come close to even drawing a kunai in order with the intent of killing sasuke which in my opinion is much effing worse than sakura because she at least tried to do something at one point against sasuke that wasn't "hugs and shit" 

hell, in that arc, she even went to the extent of lying to naruto about loving him just so he could stop chasing sasuke. that was self sacrifice for the sake of a friend.

even in the current arc, sakura shows that while she loves sasuke, she knows he cant come back. she knows he is hopeless even if she wants him back and she knows she isn't strong enough to do anything about him (she realized this at the end of the kage arc). granted, she wont kill him, but as i said before, that is still more than what naruto has concerning sasuke who never changes no matter what happens. he still chased after sasuke ass in part 1 to save him. he still did it in part 2 twice. and he will do it again if he becomes the FV. sakura, on the other hand, knows all she can do is nothing or maybe plea with sasuke at best (again, end of the kage arc where she realized she cant do anything for sasuke) which is true seeing the difference in their power levels. 

 yeah, it's regression but one with development behind it. not retcon.

what the forums want is a powerhouse character who can beat sasuke's ass into the good side again while still loving him. sorry, but we already have naruto


----------



## takL (Oct 14, 2014)

i believe sasuke does have a big role in this 'last' movie. i mean just compare the new anime poster for this movie to this


----------



## Amanda (Oct 14, 2014)

Weren't Naruto, Sakura, Kushina and Minato the official main cast of RtN? Now the official main cast is Naruto, Sakura, Sai, Kakashi, Shikamaru, Hinata and Sasuke. That at least is promising.

But yeah, lowering expectations, lowering expectations...


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

takL said:


> i believe sasuke does have a big role in this 'last' movie. i mean just compare the new anime poster for this movie to this



6 characters though being important in a naruto film?. that is unheard of to be honest 

again, i still think there is a possibility that most of the 6 character shown will be background characters where they have screen time but not effective screen time. more like them standing with naruto instead of interacting with eachother and the plot.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

how about i compare it to bonds you know the supposed naruto sasuke movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 







how does sasuke manage to cameo in his own movie?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Weren't Naruto, Sakura, Kushina and Minato the official main cast of RtN? Now the official main cast is Naruto, Sakura, Sai, Kakashi, Shikamaru, Hinata and Sasuke. That at least is promising.
> 
> But yeah, lowering expectations, lowering expectations...



yeah amanda is right we need to be both hyped but not expect the best shit ever... be casual and all.
still at least we know the paring war will stop


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

anything new here?


----------



## Kusa (Oct 14, 2014)

I wonder which part Shikamaru is going to take in this movie..


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 14, 2014)

Hmm, special manga volume sleeves.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> anything new here?



10月18日(土)より発売開始の『THE LAST -NARUTO THE MOVIE-』劇場前売券特典のオリジナルJCカバーを一足先に入手！！
めっちゃかっこいいです～o(^o^)o宣伝K
#劇場版NARUTO 

10/18 (SAT) launched "THE LAST-NARUTO THE MOVIE-' Theatre advance ticket rewards original JC cover a pair of get away!
Because cum is hella cool-o (^ o ^) o hype K
# Theatre version NARUTO


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 14, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> how about i compare it to bonds you know the supposed naruto sasuke movie.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sasuke was a rouge at that time, the plot was based on saving a village from the sky ninja's how can Sasuke possibly be a main? 

Since he left Konoha he hardly featured in any films, but this time its different, its the last film too, so i doubt they will waste a movie on fodder filler enemies and characters


----------



## takL (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> anything new here?



nothing new. they already got the bookjackets which come with advanced tics. and the bookjackets are so cool. 


i say those bookjackets look so vinyil.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

takL said:


> nothing new. they already got the bookjackets which come with advanced tics. and the bookjackets are so cool.
> 
> 
> i say those bookjackets look so vinyil.



i would like to see their contents


----------



## takL (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> i would like to see their contents



they are just  nothing in them.


----------



## Fay (Oct 14, 2014)

takL said:


> i believe sasuke does have a big role in this 'last' movie. i mean just compare the new anime poster for this movie to this



I hope you're right...though I'm not getting my hopes up too much .


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

Di Maria said:


> Sasuke was a rouge at that time, the plot was based on saving a village from the sky ninja's how can Sasuke possibly be a main?
> 
> Since he left Konoha he hardly featured in any films, but this time its different, its the last film too, so i doubt they will waste a movie on fodder filler enemies and characters



who says sasuke still isn't a rouge though? i don't see a headband.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Before, movies couldn't go too far with Sasuke (or couldn't include him at all) because of his rogue status. As much as people like Sasuke, it would've been weird if he kept meeting up with Naruto this whole time he's supposedly a missing-nin over and over again for wacky adventures. 

This time is presumably different, since things have changed. We'll see though.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 14, 2014)

Trained with Kakashi again. Got a 5. Again. My, I wonder what the fuck we're doing in these training sessions.


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 14, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> who says sasuke still isn't a rouge though? i don't see a headband.



You know what? Your absolutely right, both Hinata and Sasuke are rouge since they both haven't shown any sign of Konoha headband, thanks for the clarification 



ironblade_x1 said:


> Before, movies couldn't go too far with Sasuke (or couldn't include him at all) because of his rogue status. As much as people like Sasuke, it would've been weird if he kept meeting up with Naruto this whole time he's supposedly a missing-nin over and over again for wacky adventures.
> 
> This time is presumably different, since things have changed. We'll see though.



Thats basically what im trying to say, Sasuke was a missing nin and most movies were based on defeating filler enemies with the co lead mostly being filler female character, a rouge ninja saving the day, what a plot


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

takL said:


> they are just  nothing in them.



dang it


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

when did i say hinata was a rouge? hinata was never a missin-nin to begin with, so her not having a headband is irrelevant and means nothing but guess who is actually a missing-nin and not having a headband has relevant context. B- though for _attempting_ to twist my words


----------



## takL (Oct 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Trained with Kakashi again. Got a 5. Again. My, I wonder what the fuck we're doing in these training sessions.



i did the same and got 20 chakra. and +1 daily chakra.
when u get 500 chakra (point)s u can excange them with an ava for use in snss(/forums).
with 100 chakra points, u can get a wallpaper either for ur pc or for ur smartphone.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

takL said:


> i did the same and got 20 chakra. and +1 daily chakra.
> when u get 500 chakra (point)s u can excange them with an ava for use in snss(/forums).
> with 100 chakra points, u can get a wallpaper either for ur pc or for ur smartphone.



wallpaper of the characters in full body or their heads?


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 14, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> when did i say hinata was a rouge? hinata was never a missin-nin to begin with, so her not having a headband is irrelevant and means nothing but guess who is actually a missing-nin and not having a headband has relevant context. B- though for _attempting_ to twist my words



If Sasuke is a missing nin, like you said then why would he be alongside Team 7, plus Hinata and Shikamaru in the poster? 

And Hinata could be a missing nin, she looks sad because she regrets leaving and hopes Naruto searches for her, like how he searches for Sasuke, but she knows that ain't happening


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 14, 2014)

when will moon-sis make her debut?  she's the new female character, right?


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 14, 2014)

There's a new female character?! 

What's the bet she'll get shafted as a character by the patriarch author that is Kishi


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

last time i read the manga sasuke was a missing-nin. Being on an illustration along a bunch of other guys means just that, he's just on a drawing with other guys. He was on a bunch of poster illustration next to naruto in bonds and rtn does that mean he _wasn't_ a missing-nin then as well?


----------



## Deynard (Oct 14, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> There's a new female character?!
> 
> What's the bet she'll get shafted as a character by the patriarch author that is Kishi



Golden Byakugan Hinata, no one else.


----------



## takL (Oct 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> wallpaper of the characters in full body or their heads?



seemingly its either 

or


----------



## Di Maria (Oct 14, 2014)

RtN he had a personality change just like the other characters, in the official poster he wasn't included just Naruto, Sakura, Minato and Kushina were, in bonds, when the plot was revealed it was clear he wouldn't play a big part

Anyway we will see


----------



## ch1p (Oct 14, 2014)

takL said:


> i did the same and got 20 chakra. and +1 daily chakra.
> when u get 500 chakra (point)s u can excange them with an ava for use in snss(/forums).
> with 100 chakra points, u can get a wallpaper either for ur pc or for ur smartphone.



I have those. 



takL said:


> seemingly its either
> 
> or



Yes. The second is a variation with grey though.



first row is desktop, second and third are mobile.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

i like that you actually get shit for doing stuff on the website unlike the fucking new digimon advantures anime's site which requested we click on the digi egg until it hatched and after like 1.5 million clicks from all over the world the fucker still wouldn't hatch, Toei


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2014)

takL said:


> seemingly its either
> 
> or



ok,  that is just lazy, studio perot


----------



## insane111 (Oct 14, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> seriously though can already update the op with all the info on the movie? alot of posters have complained about it and not wanting to read this whole thread for info.



I said last time if someone constructs a good post, we can get Geg to put it in the OP. I think everyone is too lazy (including me since I don't care )

Also I think he can move posts to make it the first reply to the thread, so that way whoever makes it can freely edit/update it.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

fuck it i'll try and do it tomorrow, too tired right now.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 14, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> There's a new female character?!
> 
> What's the bet she'll get shafted as a character by the patriarch author that is Kishi



There always is some new female character in these movies.

She'll tag along with Naruto and serve as the movie's Princess Peach.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> There always is some new female character in these movies.
> 
> She'll tag along with Naruto and serve as the movie's Princess Peach.



Not always with will of fire or road to ninja.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 14, 2014)

Funny.  Road to Ninja had Sakura as Princess Peach.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 14, 2014)

And Kakashi in will of fire


----------



## MS81 (Oct 14, 2014)

I better see Yamato die by the hands of someone of Team7.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> There always is some new female character in these movies.
> 
> She'll tag along with Naruto and serve as the movie's Princess Peach.



Queen Peach, you mean


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2014)

So as you may have seen there's a new subsection here:   Spoilers are allowed and you can have like one thread dedicated to keeping all the new info in one place and separate threads to discuss it.

This thread will stay here in this section so spoilers and other off-topic stuff that could go in the subsection will be deleted.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

Fastest subsection ever


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2014)

Geg can you move all the finished threads  part 1 and the original thread into the new subsection just so everything is in one place?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2014)

Geg said:


> So as you may have seen there's a new subsection here:   Spoilers are allowed and you can have like one thread dedicated to keeping all the new info in one place and separate threads to discuss it.
> 
> This thread will stay here in this section so spoilers and other off-topic stuff that could go in the subsection will be deleted.



Nice!!!


----------



## Addy (Oct 15, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Not always with will of fire or road to ninja.



will of fire,  i get  but road to ninja?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 15, 2014)

So exactly what is the subsection supposed to contain? Just The Last stuff, only free to talk about spoilers?


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2014)

Also all the weird spam/shipping discussions that had jammed up this thread


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 15, 2014)

Geg said:


> So as you may have seen there's a new subsection here:   Spoilers are allowed and you can have like one thread dedicated to keeping all the new info in one place and separate threads to discuss it.
> 
> This thread will stay here in this section so spoilers and other off-topic stuff that could go in the subsection will be deleted.



Everyone go where Geg said. Thanks Geg

Close the thread.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 15, 2014)

I am going to miss this thread :X


----------



## takL (Oct 15, 2014)

aye this threads been fun with the gags.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2014)

The sketches of best girl have been revealed already? I saw them on 4chan.


Also Kiba looks like a werewolf and Shino looks cool.
Link removed

If it's old news I am sorry, but I was excited to see the new design of best girl.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 17, 2014)

Everything's here


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2014)

The reason this thread is still here is so people can post that stuff


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Everything's here


Thanks!



Geg said:


> The reason this thread is still here is so people can post that stuff



Yeah, the thread it's about after all no?
Too bad Faceless man got butthurt about it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 17, 2014)

Geg said:


> The reason this thread is still here is so people can post that stuff



We got that covered in the sub section... if you keep this thread you split users and stop activity... close the thread and let the subsection... Its going well.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 18, 2014)

I recall you begging Geg NOT to close this thread at any costs


----------



## rac585 (Oct 18, 2014)

i know i was in support of making a new subsection before but now that it is here i don't feel like reading 60 different threads to find new information.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 18, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome 



rac585 said:


> i know i was in support of making a new subsection before but now that it is here i don't feel like reading 60 different threads to find new information.



Should I link you specific threads? 





The only threads that mattered. You can simply ignore the rest.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 19, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> The only threads that mattered. You can simply ignore the rest.



i wish that were true.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 19, 2014)

And it is true. Infos usually go there. The new info we got now is character sketches only anyway.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

Ino looks like Sarah Michelle Gellar  (only by her face not the hair...)


----------



## takL (Oct 19, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> The sketches of best girl have been revealed already? I saw them on 4chan.



kishs handwriting "basically what in the skirt can't be seen but her skirt is like this"


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 19, 2014)

Wait, does that mean the skirt is grandma length in the front too?


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 19, 2014)

so much for fashion icon ino yamanaka


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yikes.


Without the hood, it looks okay.


Really nice coat.


----------



## takL (Oct 19, 2014)

shino
kishs handwriting: new Konoha vest/waistcoat 

kiba
kishs handwriting: the boots have cuffs
kishs handwriting: the hair is kinda sweptback
kishs handwriting: the lining of the coat all fur.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 19, 2014)

Sounds like the default leaf village vest is different now. Cool.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 19, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Sounds like the default leaf village vest is different now. Cool.



maybe because they have allied with someone.... when they where allied with uzumaki they had whirpools on their jackets....


----------



## ch1p (Oct 19, 2014)

That confirms Shikamaru is a Leaf ninja as well.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 19, 2014)

So it seems Kakashi has a regular vest on since Kiba,Shino, and Shikamaru have it. 

but Kiba looks badass.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 19, 2014)

For once, fabook delivers. Who'd thought.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 19, 2014)

sakura looks pretty :33


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 19, 2014)

If only her personality was pretty.

EDIT: Negs? For realz ch1p and ghstwrld?  And I thought shit like that doesn't get to you two. I'll explain myself, I don't hate her, I just don't dig her little delusional fantasy, which may or may not happen  Now enough with the hiss fits y'all, you guys talk shit about people's faves too.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 19, 2014)

ch1p said:


> For once, fabook delivers. Who'd thought.



Kakashi looks cool.


----------



## geG (Oct 19, 2014)

Are those even official? They look like fanart


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 19, 2014)

Geg said:


> Are those even official? They look like fanart



They are both. Both as in both official and fanart. They're just the sketches colored in.


----------



## neshru (Oct 19, 2014)

That's surprising. They really do look like fanart.


----------



## Mako (Oct 19, 2014)

Geg said:


> Are those even official? They look like fanart



I was thinking the same thing. But it doesn't matter, Kakashi and Sakura look really cool in color.


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2014)

Ino looks awful


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 20, 2014)

takL said:


> kishs handwriting "basically what in the skirt can't be seen but her skirt is like this"



Best girl!

Man I am really hoping here that we get to see suigetsu.. maybe he will have the scroll from his brother?
If he gets to be in the movie that is.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 20, 2014)

So I just heard "Hikaro" is a sharingan user villain for the next movie.

Is that just fanart or legitimate?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think it's fake based on this:

Hikaru is a minor character from the 3rd Naruto movie.



He was from the Land of Moon.


----------



## Addy (Oct 20, 2014)

so only kiba so far is the most badass looking character in the movie. 

however, we got a group of failed 7 characters as main characters instead?


----------



## Kishido (Oct 20, 2014)

Cuz Kiba = Tobirama <3


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 20, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Cuz Kiba = Tobirama <3


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 20, 2014)

I feel like he was given the role of "inventing forbidden jutsu and stuff" just so he could have something.


----------



## takL (Oct 20, 2014)

well he was the lonliest soul in sasukes book.


----------



## Addy (Oct 20, 2014)

takL said:


> well he was the lonliest soul in sasukes book.



sasukes what?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 20, 2014)

^ he has a book, came out a few years ago...takes place sometime after the Itachi fight iirc.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 20, 2014)

Revolution said:


> So I just heard "Hikaro" is a sharingan user villain for the next movie.
> 
> Is that just fanart or legitimate?





tari101190 said:


> I think it's fake based on this:
> 
> Hikaru is a minor character from the 3rd Naruto movie.
> 
> ...



legit, why would Kakashi need to be protected? Hikaru was trying to get Kakashi's sharingan but ended up with Raikir.

I thought you guys were talking about Hiruko from shippuuden movie 3


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ he has a book, came out a few years ago...takes place sometime after the Itachi fight iirc.



i know about that but i dont remember sauske talking about tobirama in it


----------



## takL (Oct 21, 2014)

i mean the shadow clone tech 



Geg said:


> Are those even official? They look like fanart



and not by jp fans. 


gabzilla said:


> Wait, does that mean the skirt is grandma length in the front too?


correct. and yet kish couldnt help drawing inside.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 21, 2014)

takL said:


> correct. and yet kish couldnt help drawing inside.



Dammit.

That's like when he sketched what Konan wears underneath the Akatsuki cloak and then never showed it in the manga


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2014)

Saw that on Facebook today. Pairing fans were going wild (of course). Very nice cover tho.


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2014)

i dont know about coloring but the coloring looks like they copy pasted naruto and hinata onto the image instead of drawing/coloring the image to fit the coloring of the two. this especially shows with the grass.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> i dont know about coloring but the coloring looks like they copy pasted naruto and hinata onto the image instead of drawing/coloring the image to fit the coloring of the two. this especially shows with the grass.


I agree with this. It's honestly why when I saw it I thought it was fake. It doesn't look too professional in my opinion. Still love it though


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2014)

LesExit said:


> I agree with this. It's honestly why when I saw it I thought it was fake. It doesn't look too professional in my opinion. Still love it though



you know, i am starting to wonder if this both the music artist and the anime studio coming to an agreement on the image used

something like this:

music artist "so you want me to use this naruto and... hinata character on my cover?"
anime team "yes "
music artist "no "
anime team "how about we make a compramise. just slap them on a cover of your choosing. however, only they are the people on the cover"
music artist "...... ok "

some days later.

music artist "here you go "
anime team "ok. looks go..... but this background looks weird with these two on it "
music artist "oh jease. i wonder if it's because some asshole told me to put them there against my own well "

that would be funny XD


----------



## LesExit (Oct 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> you know, i am starting to wonder if this both the music artist and the anime studio coming to an agreement on the image used
> 
> something like this:
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound too far off at all


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 24, 2014)

Fuck yeah  Byakugan villain ? Yes.  Moon people ? Look at the symbols !


[sp][/sp]



ハナビが誘拐される事件が発生。謎の正体不明の男にさらわれたハナビ奪還任務にナルト・サクラ・サイ・シカマル・ヒナタが挑む！

So basically Hanabi is kidnapped by the mysterious unidentified man and Naruto, Sakura, Sai, Shikamaru, and Hinata are going on a rescue mission to bring her back

This is Hanabi Hyuuga if you dont know her.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2014)

hinata looks hot!!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2014)

Interesting team .


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 24, 2014)

Byakugan stuff is cool.



> In the unusual conditions that is the moon approaching the earth, in the village of Konoha, Hanabi has been kidnapped! Naruto, Sakura, Sai, Shikamaru and Hinata are going rescue Hanabi who is dredged/sweeped away by an unidentifiable man.



WTF? Damsel in distress to be rescued. Ugh.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 24, 2014)

Hanabi is finally having some importance. Took Kishi this long to give her notice.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2014)

So, it's going to be the same shit that we have seen before in the past movies? Rescuing the princess but with fan service.
Oh, boy....


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 24, 2014)

Being kidnapped isn't giving a character importance.


----------



## The greatest evil (Oct 24, 2014)

u can see sasuke body


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Being kidnapped isn't giving a character importance.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasuke going for Clint Eastwood Poncho = 10/10


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasuke looks like he hasn't bathed in years


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 24, 2014)

*When I saw the villain for the first time, I thought that is he Sasori??*


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 24, 2014)

yeah he does look like sasori from certain angles


----------



## Rational1955 (Oct 24, 2014)

I guess this means Neji most likely isn't going to be revived.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 24, 2014)

Hanabi's the damsel i distress? Huh.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't believe they killed Neji, and then did a Byakugan film afterwards.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 24, 2014)

So I guess Sasuke leaves the village.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> you know, i am starting to wonder if this both the music artist and the anime studio coming to an agreement on the image used
> 
> something like this:
> 
> ...


 that's pretty funny.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I can't believe they killed Neji, and then did a Byakugan film afterwards.



He died for the Naruhina moment to happen.
I wasnt exactly fond of it, like of many things that happened during that long ass arc but, it is what it is. 


I do like Saskay's outfit, he is like clint eastwood with his jorongo/poncho and wanderer looks.
Now that I think about it, I wonder if kishi ever saw those movies.


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 24, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> So I guess Sasuke leaves the village.



I don't think he ever went back.


----------



## RBL (Oct 24, 2014)

I think neji is going to fight that villain.

DO IT KISHI.

imagine a brand-new plot with hyuugas instead of uchihas, that'd be soooo  freaking cool.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 24, 2014)

So what happened to that Moon coming to Earth plot? :\


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 24, 2014)

It's still there. 

The kidnap happens during the moon falling.


----------



## RBL (Oct 24, 2014)

when did the moon fall?

omg i'm actually excited for this new plot.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 24, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> when did the moon fall?
> 
> omg i'm actually excited for this new plot.



you need lose all hope of Neji ever coming back...actually no, keep hoping with all your heart. 

I'll feed off your tears.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 24, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> So I guess Sasuke leaves the village.





Zero Requiem said:


> I don't think he ever went back.



Y'all are so cute.


----------



## Sirena20 (Oct 24, 2014)

Deathgun said:


> Ost cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm happy we finally see Hinata's design.. even if it's not the sketch.. she looks beautiful 

Pairings aside, the artist who made the cover did an amazing work with the background


----------



## Addy (Oct 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Byakugan stuff is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Damsel in distress to be rescued. Ugh.



even worse, this might explain the "first love" tag line 

i can see both or one of  the following happening in the movie because of hte new info.

hanabi makes a scarf for naruto because she too likes him.
hinata and naruto bond over this trip.

in other words, generic shit 101 XD





LesExit said:


> Doesn't sound too far off at all



dude, they didnt even bother drawing the "romantic" background they hypped yesterday. yeah, something is wrong.


----------



## geG (Oct 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> even worse, this might explain the "first love" tag line


Naruto x Hanabi confirmed


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> I think neji is going to fight that villain.
> 
> DO IT KISHI.
> 
> imagine a brand-new plot with hyuugas instead of uchihas, that'd be soooo  freaking cool.



Dude behind is dead he is not mention with the people going to rescue Hinayana sister. Plus if this guys is suppose to be a challenge to naruto or sasuke behind does not stand a chance.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh wow I just checked out Sasuke's full atire

-____-.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 25, 2014)

I remember that member, Screw. It's kind of priceless that the Hyuuga gained relevance after the series and that Neji is dead.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 26, 2014)

I guess Kakashi is not Hokage in the movie?


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 26, 2014)

Geg said:


> Naruto x Hanabi confirmed



Don't troll us.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 26, 2014)

Geg said:


> Naruto x Hanabi confirmed



I saw few hentai doujins based on this.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 26, 2014)

how can this character have links with the manga,or WSJ bullshiting.


----------



## Midaru (Oct 26, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> how can this character have links with the manga,or WSJ bullshiting.



Interesting...


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2014)

Deynard said:


> I saw few hentai doujins based on this.



i saw only one. what is the other?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 26, 2014)

ASYM638 said:


> *When I saw the villain for the first time, I thought that is he Sasori??*





Narutossss said:


> yeah he does look like sasori from certain angles



Glad I wasn't the only person who thought this.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 27, 2014)

Wait, the villian isn't Sasori?


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2014)

no,  it's  sasori  with  a Byakugan lol


----------



## takL (Oct 27, 2014)

i think the byakugan handsome guy looks most like the teenage hanabi.


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2014)

really? i dont see it


----------



## takL (Oct 27, 2014)

i mean


----------



## Midaru (Oct 27, 2014)

^ You're right, kind of look the same.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2014)

How old will Hanabi be in this movie?


----------



## RBL (Oct 27, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> How old will Hanabi be in this movie?



like 30.

i hope hanabi shows some nice hyuuga techniques, cuz hinatasucks ass.


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2014)

takL said:


> i mean



oh, that. 

nah, i dont see it to be honest :/



Brandon Lee said:


> like 30.
> 
> i hope hanabi shows some nice hyuuga techniques, cuz hinatasucks ass.



i hope she is as good as neji or something because she should carry on his legacy


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 27, 2014)

Kishi ignored her in Part 2 save for one or two panels, and now she's one of the prime focuses of the new movie


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Kishi ignored her in Part 2 save for one or two panels, and now she's one of the prime focuses of the new movie



honestly speaking, it seems like someone came up with the idea for the movie and kishi wrote it. 



i heard that a guy on the anime team is a hinata fan or something. what if he and some other hinata fans on the team ganged up on kishi and were like "we want you to write a movie about hyuuga ". 

that is honestly the only explanation my mind came up with seeing the manga and the movie info lol.


----------



## RBL (Oct 27, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh, that.
> 
> nah, i dont see it to be honest :/
> 
> ...



i'm okay with everyone, as long as is not hinata haha.



Addy said:


> honestly speaking, it seems like someone came up with the idea for the movie and kishi wrote it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha, that's a rushed plot, and it's the perfect time for him to use his non-used resource 'hyuugas'.


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i'm okay with everyone, as long as is not hinata haha.


lol hinata.

remember people's reaction to her just learning 64 palms?  even worse, only taking ONE juubi fodder out while sakura took over a 100 but people still debated hinata > sakura. i mean, hinata has the tits and all but come on XD



> hahaha, that's a rushed plot, and it's the perfect time for him to use his non-used resource 'hyuugas'.



it's so rushed, the first reaction everyone with hyuuga fans alike said "what? " when they knew the movie would be about hyuuga.

to me though, it's filler even if written by kishi sine he never bothered with them in the manga.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 27, 2014)

lol dumbass Hinata haters

Hinata>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Shitkura everyday of the week


----------



## RBL (Oct 27, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> lol dumbass Hinata haters
> 
> Hinata>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Shitkura everyday of the week



wow you neggedinsulted because of this.

idon'tlike sakura either tho.

but whatever.


----------



## takL (Oct 28, 2014)

Midaru said:


> ^ You're right, kind of look the same.


doesnt she? or


Addy said:


> nah, i dont see it to be honest :/


well maybe not...


Former Obd Lurker. said:


> How old will Hanabi be in this movie?


around sweet 16  i guess.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 28, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> lol dumbass Hinata haters
> 
> Hinata>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Shitkura everyday of the week



Lol. U PRESSED OR NAH? 
Dumb ass bitch


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 28, 2014)

Was the time-skip given?


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 28, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Kishi ignored her in Part 2 save for one or two panels, and now she's one of the prime focuses of the new movie



Hinata gets a story arc [in this new movie] but Sakura never gets one.

Amazing.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2014)

Poor Sakura has been treated like trash... :/


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 28, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Y'all are so cute.



Why didn't Sasuke on the mission with theme then?



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Poor Sakura has been treated like trash... :/



-Know nothing about her family.
-Less background than some side characters.
-Didn't surpass her master.
-Never got a story arc focused on her.

Kishi has failed her as a main character.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 28, 2014)

Still better and more successful girl than wooden dummy called Hinata.
I wonder did we even see Hinata outside couple missions where she played the role of blushing doll?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2014)

Hinata is still hotter do and she's goona have some Op babies, dem genetics.


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 28, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Still better and more successful girl than wooden dummy called Hinata.
> I wonder did we even see Hinata outside couple missions where she played the role of blushing doll?



Hinata isn't a main character, but a side character. The fact that Sakura is often compared to her shows how pathetic she is as the female lead.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 28, 2014)

oh @ these fumes 

is a trailer coming this week?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 28, 2014)

thursday I believe


----------



## RBL (Oct 28, 2014)

does this movie confirms neji = super dead?not reviving?

or is kishi trying to hide ur something?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 28, 2014)

neji will come back as the force.. or a memory


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 29, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> Hinata gets a story arc [in this new movie] but Sakura never gets one.
> 
> Amazing.



Oh @ your weak ass drag. I love how you feel the need to bring up Sakubabes even tho it don't concerns her. Seethe, ugly.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 29, 2014)

takL said:


> i mean


Whoa, I just realized that Hanabi's outfit is similar to Neji's.

Y'all ought to read series with proper female characters. Check out Song of the Long March for example. Smart, strong, tactical, And gets character development.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 29, 2014)

ooooh

looks interesting; thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Mizura (Oct 29, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> ooooh
> 
> looks interesting; thanks for the recommendation


It is. When I first saw a recommendation for that, the person recommending it said that it had one of the best female leads Ever. I started reading it with skepticism the size of the Himalayas.
I was proven wrong.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh god, he really does look like a pretty boy out of a shoujo manga. 

I think on the right it's saying "The last battle between Naruto and Rikudou Sennin's kin."
Pretty boy: This world will end.
Naruto: No, it won't end.
Not sure what the small text says, but the second sentence is "Naruto's last battle begins."

(that's what it seems to say, anyway)


----------



## Monna (Oct 29, 2014)

He reminds me of Sasori fused with Hiruko (the pale white villain from Inheritors of the Will of Fire)


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 29, 2014)

sasori looks a lot better then this char. i dont like the design.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Oh god, he really does look like a pretty boy out of a shoujo manga.
> 
> I think on the right it's saying *"The last battle between Naruto and Rikudou Sennin's kin."*Pretty boy: This world will end.
> Naruto: No, it won't end.
> ...


 It's his nephew twice removed!!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 29, 2014)

Why does Kenneth look like a Nazi?


----------



## Stan Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Oh @ your weak ass drag. I love how you feel the need to bring up Sakubabes even tho it don't concerns her. Seethe, ugly.



I'm just saying that it is fucked up that she never got a story arc focused on her.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 29, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> I'm just saying that it is fucked up that she never got a story arc focused on her.



And you kept on dragging her like you pressed or something. Smh. Dismissed.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 29, 2014)

lel

that's not even true, sis




Mizura said:


> Oh god, he really does look like a pretty boy out of a shoujo manga.
> 
> I think on the right it's saying "The last battle between Naruto and Rikudou Sennin's kin."
> Pretty boy: This world will end.
> ...



oh

and the voice actor for villain-kun is Fukuyama Jun!?! He's probably going to be way more talkative than Kags, going AWF at full tilt with full on flights and fits of fancy, power, relevance, omnipotence and rage

I'm so here for this

end me


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Nov 1, 2014)

*The Last -Naruto the Movie- Full Trailer Debuts*

Song of the Long March


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]q94Nr363aWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 1, 2014)

From japanese tweets, Toneri can summon puppets ( Puppets, not Edo Tensei. ) with souls of the deads.
Neji and Jiraiya seems to have been summoned into puppets.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 1, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> From japanese tweets, Toneri can summon puppets ( Puppets, not Edo Tensei. ) with souls of the deads.
> Neji and Jiraiya seems to have been summoned into puppets.



Cool  he can really use some fire power.


----------



## Rational1955 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> From japanese tweets, Toneri can summon puppets ( Puppets, not Edo Tensei. ) with souls of the deads.
> Neji and Jiraiya seems to have been summoned into puppets.



Too bad Neji will still be a teenager when all of his peers are now in their twenties...  I wonder if any of the girls are taller than him now?  I know most if not all the boys are.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> From japanese tweets, Toneri can summon puppets ( Puppets, not Edo Tensei. ) with souls of the deads.
> Neji and Jiraiya seems to have been summoned into puppets.



Is this even confirmed to be true seeing as I recall seeing this in the supposed spoilers somebody posted on 2ch, but they couldn't be confirmed as true. Most of it sounded like fan fiction. I believe it was this. 

。ヒーローは、誰かが誰かのために死ぬヒーローが愛を必要とする、ために生きるために、守るた めに誰かを必 要とします。
 惑星は1週間で破壊されてしまう - 月が落ちている
 隕石は惑星をたたきつけるようなされている
 チャクラは すべての時点で低く 惑星は当然それに対処することはできません
 大筒木 人形の形で死者を上げることができます
 人形は 記憶を保持するが制御され 実際の生きていない
 マダラ-イタチ-サスケ-大蛇丸の バトルロワイアル
 大筒木 万華鏡と輪廻眼を使用することができます
 第三の「心」の目を持って ハナビ 白眼を
 自来也とネジは 操り人形のように見える
 ネジは無料破り 誰かへの最終的な助言を与える
 ナルトは 彼の究極の攻撃を発表
 カカシはマスクされていない
 鞍馬は決定を下す


 Translation:
 The Moon is falling - the planet will be destroyed in 1 week
 Meteorites are pelting the planet
 Chakra is at an all time low, the planet cannot naturally deal with it
 Otsutsuki can raise the dead in forms of puppets
 Puppets retain memories but are controlled and are not alive for real
 Puppets allow for dream fights: Madara, Itachi, Sasuke, Orochimaru 4way
 Otsutsuki can use Sharingan and Rinnegan
 Has a third "minds" eye - Hanabis Byakugan
 Jiraiya and Neji appear as puppets
 Neji breaks free and gives final advice to someone
Naruto unveils his ultimate attacl
 Kakashi shows his face
 Kurama does the unthinkable
 New tagline: "A Hero needs someone to protect, someone to live for, someone to die for. A Hero needs love."

Is any of it true because there was no source nor does it seem realistic that they'd release that much information before the movie is released.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 1, 2014)

Jiraiya-chan!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 1, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> From japanese tweets, Toneri can summon puppets ( Puppets, not Edo Tensei. ) with souls of the deads.
> Neji and Jiraiya seems to have been summoned into puppets.



Then it's basically Edo tensei but a different version


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 1, 2014)

Those spoilers sound very interesting, but it's hard to believe someone could leak all of that info before the film is even released.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Then it's basically Edo tensei but a different version



Well, The Sage could summon and resent souls back and to the afterlife. It seems legit someone of his bloodline could do that same.


But, yeah, it seems fishy.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 1, 2014)

in before fake


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 1, 2014)

If there is no official source off a website or magazine I take it fake as it likely a prediction.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 1, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> [YOUTUBE]q94Nr363aWQ[/YOUTUBE]





Nice trailer. Too bad it didn't reveal much about the story. NaruHina confirmed though!


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 1, 2014)

Animation looks superb. Toneri's voice is the same as Lelouch, Zheng and Yumichika I think


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Nice trailer. Too bad it didn't reveal much about the story. NaruHina confirmed though!



I think that is the story .


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 1, 2014)

Character Designs:


----------



## RBL (Nov 1, 2014)

it looks like team gai are not part of the plot


----------



## Midaru (Nov 1, 2014)

Jiraiya and Neji are back as puppets


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 1, 2014)

Gaara looks constipated in his head shot  and am I the only that prefers female characters without lipstick?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 1, 2014)

Ino's design doesn't make any sense. A dress and long hair down to her knees isn't even remotely practical for anything.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't like what Kishi did to Gaara, he looks like he had a bad hair day 

Ino is the hottest I must admit.


----------



## lacey (Nov 1, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Character Designs:



So, generally to me, everyone looks older, but Ino takes it a bit _too_ far.  She still looks good overall though. 

I like the designs, now that they're in full colour and cleaned up. Except Toneri. He's still very much


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 1, 2014)

Raiden said:


> I think that is the story .




Do you think SasuSaku will be confirmed as well? I mean, Sasuke does want to bring the Uchiha clan  back.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 1, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Do you think SasuSaku will be confirmed as well? I mean, Sasuke does want to bring the Uchiha clan  back.



Take it to the pairing thread. There's a thread made for that


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 1, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Ino's design doesn't make any sense. A dress and long hair down to her knees isn't even remotely practical for anything.



it does make sense, she isn't being fielded anymore.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> it does make sense, she isn't being fielded anymore.



This. I agree.


----------



## dynasaur (Nov 1, 2014)

Hinata looks so pretty, I like her movie design better than in the manga


----------



## lacey (Nov 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> it does make sense, she isn't being fielded anymore.


In all honesty, it makes me think of something she'd wear if she was just working strictly as a medical ninja. She has the training for it, maybe she just decided the battlefield wasn't for her anymore and she focused on working in the hospital.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 1, 2014)

Jubey said:


> In all honesty, it makes me think of something she'd wear if she was just working strictly as a medical ninja. She has the training for it, maybe she just decided the battlefield wasn't for her anymore and she focused on working in the hospital.



lol ino a med nin?  she's probably on the interrogation squad


----------



## insane111 (Nov 1, 2014)

I rmemeber her training for it, but can't remember where that went... did they show her succeed at it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Ino's now a Flower shop girl.

I think she may be retired


----------



## Olivia (Nov 1, 2014)

insane111 said:


> I rmemeber her training for it, but can't remember where that went... did they show her succeed at it?


Didn't Ino use medical ninjutsu on Asuma (albeit, failing as he was too far gone at that point)?


----------



## lacey (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes, she was shown using it on Asuma.

I'm assuming she might have done some healing in filler episodes and whatnot, but I honestly don't know. That's the only canon thing I remember her using her healing skills for.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 2, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm pretty sure Ino's now a Flower shop girl.
> 
> I think she may be retired



I also think she has retired 


*Spoiler*: _This could have been her otherwise though_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2014)

Midaru said:


> I also think she has retired
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _This could have been her otherwise though_



see this design right here says  she's still active. Hell it's actually a better design for her


----------



## Midaru (Nov 2, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> see this design right here says  she's still active. Hell it's actually a better design for her



I think this would have been more suitable for her too.


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

> Puppets allow for dream fights: Madara, Itachi, Sasuke, Orochimaru 4way


who the hell has that dream?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2014)

Man, this movie its taking my interest away, little by little.
No one gives a fuck about Sai, and I dont even know why the japanese people like him. Maybe the kids do but he is a pretty boring character.

Where the fuck is Taka?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Man, this movie its taking my interest away, little by little.
> No one gives a fuck about Sai, and I dont even know why the japanese people like him. Maybe the kids do but he is a pretty boring character.
> 
> Where the fuck is Taka?



Suigetsu, Karin and Juugo's voices actors are not credited 

I seems unlikely we will see them.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 2, 2014)

In before Sasuke himself will get 10 minutes of screen time.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

Harbour said:


> In before Sasuke himself will get 10 minutes of screen time.



It seems so, Sasuke seems to be Kakashi's bodyguard. Naruto hasn't got time for Sasuke with Toneri on the move.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sasuke looks like a hobo.

I don't think he's apart of the village, but returns only in the movie because Naruto leaves to deal with the Moon stuff. He doesn't want the village unprotected by himself or Naruto.

He maybe permanently lives on the outskirts of the village.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Sasuke looks like a hobo.
> 
> I don't think he's apart of the village, but returns only in the movie because Naruto leaves to deal with the Moon stuff. He doesn't want the village unprotected by himself or Naruto.
> 
> He maybe permanently lives on the outskirts of the village.



Yes, I think so too.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 2, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm pretty sure Ino's now a Flower shop girl.
> 
> I think she may be retired



actually her description says she kept up with sakura by working very hard 
although i think its in case of overall skillment, not specific the medic area, sakura owns that one


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Suigetsu, Karin and Juugo's voices actors are not credited
> 
> I seems unlikely we will see them.



I can see Addy throwing a tantrum behind the monitor


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> It seems so, Sasuke seems to be Kakashi's bodyguard. Naruto hasn't got time for Sasuke with Toneri on the move.



it seems that sasuke is not even going to meet naruto but he somehow know the village protecting. most likely, he saw the bat signal in the sky


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Man, this movie its taking my interest away, little by little.
> No one gives a fuck about Sai, and I dont even know why the japanese people like him. Maybe the kids do but he is a pretty boring character.
> 
> Where the fuck is Taka?



there is no taka....... only filler hyuuga 


Haruka Katana said:


> I can see Addy throwing a tantrum behind the monitor



i already expected this fora very long time but i still had hope so no tantrum


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Suigetsu, Karin and Juugo's voices actors are not credited
> 
> I seems unlikely we will see them.


Works for me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 2, 2014)

why is their this thread and a whole section on the same thing...
addy, what are those pics in your sig/ava?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Suigetsu, Karin and Juugo's voices actors are not credited
> 
> I seems unlikely we will see them.



We got the whole cast list already?


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Man, this movie its taking my interest away, little by little.
> No one gives a fuck about Sai, and I dont even know why the japanese people like him. Maybe the kids do but he is a pretty boring character.
> 
> Where the fuck is Taka?



I really doubt there are more people who care about Taka than who care about Sai


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2014)

And honestly it doesn't look like a lot of people will get a chance in the spotlight.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 3, 2014)

Taka is more interesting than Sai 

I sincerely think that Sasuke has a Konoha headband under his bandages


----------



## Mizura (Nov 3, 2014)

Geg said:


> I really doubt there are more people who care about Taka than who care about Sai


I care more about Taka than a belly-exposing watered-down version of Sasuke, yes. Taka is funny, at least.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 3, 2014)

take sucks ass and its boring...


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> take sucks ass and its boring...



you just jelly cause they got more screen time/relevance than most characters, especially the hyuuga clan in part 2


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 3, 2014)

Why Sai is in there is beyond me, I never got any emotional attachment to him, better Tenten than him


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> you just jelly cause they got more screen time/relevance than most characters, especially the hyuuga clan in part 2



nope juugo is just plain... suigetsu is the only fun and karin sucks... i mean alot


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 3, 2014)

Sequel confirmed 




Translation by: 霓
This is a interview for Kishimoto Masashi and Yahagi Kōsuke (Naruto’s first editor & Jump SQ.’s current chief editor).

Key point of this interview：
1. I want to describe the live of the leading man is the original intention for Kishimoto to draw Naruto (manga),so Naruto (manga) was called Naruto,and Naruto (manga) is a story describing Naruto’s history of growth.

2.The last paragraph of the interview：
Kishimoto: I’m a father now, maybe I can draw a story about Naruto being a father. I want to show how Naruto grow up.
Yahagi: You’ve had a long flight,good job! After taking a little rest,please keep drawing manga,everyone is waiting.

（This image is the post in Jump SQ. 2014-12 to celebrate the end of Naruto.）
credit for: 霓的火影忍者情報站

Read more at


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> nope juugo is just plain... suigetsu is the only fun and karin sucks... i mean alot



haters gonna hate is all i can say


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> haters gonna hate is all i can say



uhhh yeah sure...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2014)

> Sequel confirmed



There's a thread for that already


----------



## geG (Nov 3, 2014)

Juugo is the only actual plot-important character in Taka and he has even less personality than Sai. Suigetsu is literally a filler character and Karin is hands down the worst character in Naruto


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2014)

Geg said:


> Juugo is the only actual plot-important character in Taka and he has even less personality than Sai. Suigetsu is literally a filler character and Karin is hands down the worst character in Naruto



still love them, though


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 3, 2014)

Juugo's the only character from Sasuke's team that I like and care about.


----------



## Vice (Nov 3, 2014)

Taka and Sai could go for all I care. They all suck.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2014)

NF WILL LIVE !


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Taka is more interesting than Sai





Mizura said:


> I care more about Taka than a belly-exposing watered-down version of Sasuke, yes. Taka is funny, at least.



Sai should have died, he has no longer anything to do in the story except just being there.

Taka in the other hand is entertainment guaranteed. With loads of stuff that has yet to be explored.

People that hate on Taka are just jelly or haters. Hated but rated, guess who got a spinoff series and your fav chara did not? 
Hating them this point "specially hating suigetsu" sounds like the whines of a little kid while throwing shit at the wall.


----------



## Uraharа (Nov 3, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Juugo's the only character from Sasuke's team that I like and care about.



He feels like an Android 16 clone. I think this was actually Kishi's purpose behind it. 

I personally like Suigetsu the most aside Sasuke.


----------



## Vice (Nov 3, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> People that hate on Taka are just jelly or haters. Hated but rated, guess who got a spinoff series and your fav chara did not?



Sasuke did, the rest of taka just happened to be there.

Unless you actually believe those coattail riders would have gotten their own spin off without Sasuke.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2014)

Vice said:


> Sasuke did, the rest of taka just happened to be there.



I could say the same with Suigetsu. 
Hated but Rated!


----------



## Hero (Nov 3, 2014)

What happened to Tsunade


----------



## Mizura (Nov 3, 2014)

Geg said:


> Juugo is the only actual plot-important character in Taka and he has even less personality than Sai. Suigetsu is literally a filler character and Karin is hands down the worst character in Naruto


They're funny, plus let's face it, Sai and Taka and 80% of the support cast will have exactly 0% relevance to the movie plot. They'll just be there to look cool and blow things up. Juugo and Suigetsu haven't done much in the manga, so I want to see them blowing things up, plus Karin using her Uzumaki powers, more than I was to see Sai's navel. 

Suigetsu might have collected a bunch more swords by now, it'd be interesting to see what he can do with them.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 4, 2014)

Raiden said:


> NF WILL LIVE !



At this point, I guess only a sequel will keep it alive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2014)

No sequels. This manga needs to retire, move on. Read a different manga , give up on manga and read books, just....let it die already


----------



## Muah (Nov 4, 2014)

Geg said:


> Juugo is the only actual plot-important character in Taka and he has even less personality than Sai. Suigetsu is literally a filler character and Karin is hands down the worst character in Naruto



 Juugo has lots of character what are you talking about. So what if Suigetsu is a filler character, Naruto fillers are better than Naruto chapters half the time. Karin is also a good character she's just suffers from some mangaka shouldn't be allowed to make female characters syndrome. IDK why people think weak equals bad characters. Makes sense when kids say it but not grown people. 

She may be weak and loud but her powers are quite interesting and she's funny. She adds important transition and information. She's basically a female Kabuto. No that sasuke has abandon them I kinda don't like him anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Sequel confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well this just ruined my day.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2014)

Raiden said:


> NF WILL LIVE !



Yay!!!


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2014)

Naruto Z confirmed.

 at GT the comparisons that have been going on.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Harsh truth.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 5, 2014)

Vino said:


> Well this just ruined my day.



Coming from the grump. Every day of yours seems to be awful.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 5, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Coming from the grump. Every day of yours seems to be awful.



Only on Mondays.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 7, 2014)

Not sure if this sketch from the anime special or the movie.


----------



## Gortef (Nov 7, 2014)

Maybe both.

Most likely it's for the movie.


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2014)

It's a Kishimoto sketch, so it's the movie.


----------

